# SUUNTO 9



## Rem_

Here we go : Suunto 9

Seems SPARTAN ULTRA +
Battery life 25 hours in Performance mode, up to 120 hours in Ultra mode*
"Intelligent" battery technology with smart charging reminders
FusedTrack™ for improved track and distance accuracy

Wrist Optical HR


----------



## gousias

Don't like the non all black line, the silver lines. It would be much better in an all black design and of course less bulky! Why is it called "9"?


----------



## IronP

Someone knows,why the black and white have different price tags?


----------



## likepend1

yeah seems like an advanced spartan:
same weight 81g, better battery life & optical HR!

Seems like they want to catch up with the Fenix, hardware wise (OHR & battery life)

edit: 
1) FusedTrack™ seems interesting. Garmin did something similar by adding a Gyroscope, never heard people using it (was only usind in Ultra_GPS_mode)
2) OHR: i'm really looking forward to the OHR results/tests. 81g is pretty heavy (like F5, F5X and they struggle). You need to be in the 50g range to get good results (Trainer Wrist HR / FR935).

Will wait until they release a watch with dual-frequency GPS.


----------



## likepend1

IronP said:


> Someone knows,why the black and white have different price tags?


Both cost 599 (euro) & 649 (for the HR-Belt version). The only difference really is the colour (no Mineral/Sapphire versions)


----------



## IronP

likepend1 said:


> Both cost 599 (euro) & 649 (for the HR-Belt version). The only difference really is the colour (no Mineral/Sapphire versions)


In the swiss website the black is less expensier by 60€. Strange...


----------



## likepend1

IronP said:


> In the swiss website the black is less expensier by 60€. Strange...


Oh, .... strange ... and the HR(belt)/nonHR cost the same .... only in the swiss (checked other countries) ... must be a bug!


----------



## IronP

likepend1 said:


> Oh, .... strange ... and the HR(belt)/nonHR cost the same ....


And btw...the pre-ordering is not working...


----------



## likepend1

DCR (hands on): https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2018/06/hands-on-the-new-suunto-9-multisport-gps-watch.html

quote: This line is designed to be the successor to the Suunto Spartan Ultra range of GPS watches, which is the most expensive offering Suunto has in their stable.

things that stand out for me:
- Added FusedTrack: Ability to get GPS tracks without GPS data (seriously, and seriously cool)
- Switched GPS chipset providers from SIRF to Sony


----------



## the5krunner

likepend1 said:


> things that stand out for me:
> - Added FusedTrack: Ability to get GPS tracks without GPS data (seriously, and seriously cool)
> - Switched GPS chipset providers from SIRF to Sony


Yep the OHR is unchanged from the BARO too.
- Suunto are excited by the battery modes
- Suunto are also playing on the certifications for extreme conditions

My take-out is that they have looked quite closely at certain target markets and are really trying to hone their offering and marketing accordingly. Personally I'm not in one of their target markets but what they are doing looks reasoanble.

I had an intersting 100 mile trail ride with mine over the weekend..me, my bike and my cycling shoes all seemed to fare far worse than the Suunto 9 , which escaped unhurt.

https://the5krunner.com/2018/06/05/suunto-9/


----------



## likepend1

the5krunner said:


> My take-out is that they have looked quite closely at certain target markets and are really trying to hone their offering and marketing accordingly. Personally I'm not in one of their target markets but what they are doing looks reasoanble.
> https://the5krunner.com/2018/06/05/suunto-9/


Absolutely. I wonder what the average use will get (ambit3 sport, spartan trainer wrist HR) 
There is a lot of space between (Suunto) 3 and 9!


----------



## slashas

the5krunner said:


> Yep the OHR is unchanged from the BARO too.
> - Suunto are excited by the battery modes
> - Suunto are also playing on the certifications for extreme conditions
> 
> My take-out is that they have looked quite closely at certain target markets and are really trying to hone their offering and marketing accordingly. Personally I'm not in one of their target markets but what they are doing looks reasoanble.
> 
> I had an intersting 100 mile trail ride with mine over the weekend..me, my bike and my cycling shoes all seemed to fare far worse than the Suunto 9 , which escaped unhurt.
> 
> https://the5krunner.com/2018/06/05/suunto-9/


Baro is having 1.0 ohrm and suunto 9 is having 1.2 same renewed one as on s3f. If you have suunto 9 with you check how leds blink? If it is barely noticeable then it is new OHRM as on s3f if it blinks "slowly" and noticeable then it is old ohrm as on baro.


----------



## Falconeye75

Do you think it will be possible to replace the strap with a standard strap or is it again suunto specific strap ?


----------



## slashas

Falconeye75 said:


> Do you think it will be possible to replace the strap with a standard strap or is it again suunto specific strap ?


Interchangeable with baro straps


----------



## the5krunner

Falconeye75 said:


> Do you think it will be possible to replace the strap with a standard strap or is it again suunto specific strap ?


standard strap.
however having said that it is more than the width that is a factor. sometimes the pins vary in size. admittedly they are normally smaller pins on cheaper straps. so they shoudl fit in the gap but the hile might be a tad too big


----------



## the5krunner

slashas said:


> Baro is having 1.0 ohrm and suunto 9 is having 1.2 same renewed one as on s3f. If you have suunto 9 with you check how leds blink? If it is barely noticeable then it is new OHRM as on s3f if it blinks "slowly" and noticeable then it is old ohrm as on baro.


the info in here https://the5krunner.com/2018/06/05/suunto-9/ comes directly from R.K. @Valencell .


----------



## sb029111

likepend1 said:


> yeah seems like an advanced spartan:
> same weight 81g, better battery life & optical HR!
> 
> Seems like they want to catch up with the Fenix, hardware wise (OHR & battery life)
> 
> edit:
> 1) FusedTrack™ seems interesting. Garmin did something similar by adding a Gyroscope, never heard people using it (was only usind in Ultra_GPS_mode)
> 2) OHR: i'm really looking forward to the OHR results/tests. 81g is pretty heavy (like F5, F5X and they struggle). You need to be in the 50g range to get good results (Trainer Wrist HR / FR935).
> 
> Will wait until they release a watch with dual-frequency GPS.


Re the "FusedTrack", it only works in running type activities, as it relies on the inertia/accelleration of the wrist movement. So, if you're cycling, or walking/hiking, it won't help at all. Given that limitation, and the elimination of GLONASS, and the fact that they've change GPS chip makers from the tried and true SirfStarV, to a Sony chip that no one can get any information on, I think I'd wait and see just how good this new chip really is. I think I'll stick with my SSWHR Baro for a while before forking out $600 for something that I'm not sure of.. 
Just my 2c worth.


----------



## IronP

sb029111 said:


> likepend1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah seems like an advanced spartan:
> same weight 81g, better battery life & optical HR!
> 
> Seems like they want to catch up with the Fenix, hardware wise (OHR & battery life)
> 
> edit:
> 1) FusedTrack™️ seems interesting. Garmin did something similar by adding a Gyroscope, never heard people using it (was only usind in Ultra_GPS_mode)
> 2) OHR: i'm really looking forward to the OHR results/tests. 81g is pretty heavy (like F5, F5X and they struggle). You need to be in the 50g range to get good results (Trainer Wrist HR / FR935).
> 
> It seems that the sony
> Will wait until they release a watch with dual-frequency GPS.
> 
> 
> 
> Re the "FusedTrack", it only works in running type activities, as it relies on the inertia/accelleration of the wrist movement. So, if you're cycling, or walking/hiking, it won't help at all. Given that limitation, and the elimination of GLONASS, and the fact that they've change GPS chip makers from the tried and true SirfStarV, to a Sony chip that no one can get any information on, I think I'd wait and see just how good this new chip really is. I think I'll stick with my SSWHR Baro for a while before forking out $600 for something that I'm not sure of..
> Just my 2c worth.
Click to expand...

It seems that the sony chipset looks promissing...(not sure if is this one though..)
https://www.sony-semicon.co.jp/products_en/gps/index.html


----------



## slashas

IronP said:


> It seems that the sony chipset looks promissing...(not sure if is this one though..)
> https://www.sony-semicon.co.jp/products_en/gps/index.html


This is production company marketing material I haven't saw company which would say that their product do not work  sometimes they marketing things which aren't so good in real life. But taking in account that Sony is having good history of good product on first release


----------



## the5krunner

sb029111 said:


> Re the "FusedTrack", it only works in running type activities, as it relies on the inertia/accelleration of the wrist movement. So, if you're cycling, or walking/hiking, it won't help at all. Given that limitation, and the elimination of GLONASS, and the fact that they've change GPS chip makers from the tried and true SirfStarV, to a Sony chip that no one can get any information on, I think I'd wait and see just how good this new chip really is. I think I'll stick with my SSWHR Baro for a while before forking out $600 for something that I'm not sure of..
> Just my 2c worth.


yes it only works in the endurance modes. so it is NOT a positional enhancer for best mode/normal type running scenarios (or at least normal for me)


----------



## the5krunner

slashas said:


> This is production company marketing material I haven't saw company which would say that their product do not work  sometimes they marketing things which aren't so good in real life. But taking in account that Sony is having good history of good product on first release


that link is in my article too. purely a guess as to which sony chip. i guess it's all irrelavent if it works well then we don't need to know what it is.
i suspect atht Suunto identified a specific need in their target markets for peple wnating a long battery life and this gps chip then was better suited for repeatedly being turned on and off to conserve power and support Suunto's endurance battery modes. just my 2c


----------



## Jargielo_Tomasz

there is no craze in drawing the route 

movescount.com/pl/moves/move221484374
movescount.com/pl/moves/move221484479


----------



## buenosbias

One thing is for sure: with this new thingy, Suunto has adressed exactly the points which are interesting for me as an ultrarunner. I don't need no music or fancy running metrics. I need accuracy and loooong battery life. I would even consider preordering the Suunto9 – but I remember the SSU disaster and wait for the thorough reviews.


----------



## IronP

the5krunner said:


> yes it only works in the endurance modes. so it is NOT a positional enhancer for best mode/normal type running scenarios (or at least normal for me)


What about openwater swimming? Any experience?
Thanks...


----------



## Quotron

the5krunner said:


> yes it only works in the endurance modes. so it is NOT a positional enhancer for best mode/normal type running scenarios (or at least normal for me)


I wonder if it will eventually get rolled out into a all the time feature like FusedSpeed and FusedAlti



IronP said:


> What about openwater swimming? Any experience?
> Thanks...


DCR review said Suunto hopes to have that working by ship date.


----------



## the5krunner

IronP said:


> What about openwater swimming? Any experience?
> Thanks...


you mean in general? or the fusedtrack.

answer is not to both

i think suunto's main concern with ows gps accuracy should be just improving what they have. i really liked the spartan sport and the gps was super-awesome...on land. in water it was not as good as 935.
anyway, chance is i will get some regular ows in this weekend with the suunto9


----------



## the5krunner

Quotron said:


> I wonder if it will eventually get rolled out into a all the time feature like FusedSpeed and FusedAlti
> 
> DCR review said Suunto hopes to have that working by ship date.


yes i saw that. they kept that quiet when i spoke to them yesterday. maybe i need to ask the right question next time.

if it works though in ows it will be amazing. i would have thought that many people's catch and pull are very much more complex than the motion of a runners arm. but...people do amazing things these days. i will defiantely have a look.


----------



## martowl

buenosbias said:


> One thing is for sure: with this new thingy, Suunto has adressed exactly the points which are interesting for me as an ultrarunner. I don't need no music or fancy running metrics. I need accuracy and loooong battery life. I would even consider preordering the Suunto9 - but I remember the SSU disaster and wait for the thorough reviews.


You and me both, addressed exactly my points for ultrarunning. But I will probably preorder. Good 18 months with my Ultra so far.


----------



## likepend1

it will be very interesting to see what the next steps will look like (with Fusetrack). 
- adapt it to more sport-modes (swimming, biking & hiking (difficult because of less/slower movement))
- include it in low/mid watches (like Spartan Trainer)

In the End it's just a 9axis sensor & algorithms  (i know, development also has its costs).

The (increasing) prices are a matter of taste. 600 is salty  let's wait and see


EDIT: will also be interesting to see how well Fusetrack works under rough conditions (up and down, abrupt arm movements while climbing). All we have seen is a park run  (it looks promising)


----------



## mainframe

likepend1 said:


> yeah seems like an advanced spartan:
> same weight 81g, better battery life & optical HR!
> 
> Seems like they want to catch up with the Fenix, hardware wise (OHR & battery life)
> 
> edit:
> 1) FusedTrack™️ seems interesting. Garmin did something similar by adding a Gyroscope, never heard people using it (was only usind in Ultra_GPS_mode)
> 2) OHR: i'm really looking forward to the OHR results/tests. 81g is pretty heavy (like F5, F5X and they struggle). You need to be in the 50g range to get good results (Trainer Wrist HR / FR935).
> 
> Will wait until they release a watch with dual-frequency GPS.


I'm not sure why they didn't use the new Broadcom chip BCM47755. Dual frequency and power consumption less than the the Sony (5mW). Accuracy to 30 cm. Maybe it's a size thing but Broadcom were marketing it for wearables. Currently it's in some mobile phones, one of the Chinese makes, can't recall which one.

Not really enough of a jump in hardware or software to justify a purchase over the SSWHR baro


----------



## Rem_

IronP said:


> It seems that the sony chipset looks promissing...(not sure if is this one though..)
> https://www.sony-semicon.co.jp/products_en/gps/index.html


seems to be same sony chipset than the one of Amazfit stratos.
I'm using it since 2 months or so and gps track is quite good (better than SSU IMO) .
As for battery life, can be impressive as well if you put on Airplane mode and switch off OHR.

Software is limited though , and for some gear, include mine, elevation gain/loss is terrible


----------



## ascender

As a couple of others have said, this is a day one purchase for me because of battery life alone. I'm just planning a 5 day race next year and was wondering how to recharge my Suunto on the go, so this has solved that problem for me. Even when doing a 100 mile single day race, these battery options make things a lot better for me.

I have an Apple Watch I used 99% of the time which does everything else mentioned, but these are all functions which have the potential to destroy battery life and I suspect it would take a long time for a company like Suunto, or Garmin, to come up with a hardware & software combo which could match the Apple Watch for usability.


----------



## divinours

Rem_ said:


> seems to be same sony chipset than the one of Amazfit stratos.
> I'm using it since 2 months or so and gps track is quite good (better than SSU IMO) .
> As for battery life, can be impressive as well if you put on Airplane mode and switch off OHR.
> 
> Software is limited though , and for some gear, include mine, elevation gain/loss is terrible


I think the Spartans have shown that GPS accuracy is more a matter of antenna design and software tweaks than GPS chip: with the same chip, Ambit3's still achieve better GPS accuracy under difficult conditions. Also, the Trainer with its Mediatek chip performs better than Garmin Fenix'es with comparable chips...


----------



## Tarrens

ascender said:


> As a couple of others have said, this is a day one purchase for me because of battery life alone. I'm just planning a 5 day race next year and was wondering how to recharge my Suunto on the go, so this has solved that problem for me. Even when doing a 100 mile single day race, these battery options make things a lot better for me.


That's what I first thought too, but the Spartan ultra series has a battery life of 140 hours(check the manual for the Spartan ultra part 5.1 technical specs). That's more than the 120 from the suunto 9. And that's without the optimisation that the suunto 9 has for battery conserving (like disabling the touchscreen) 
So I really don't get the huge need to upgrade. 
I've the feeling I would pay 600€ for a nice new watch face and a handy menu for the battery mode , that might or might not come for the Spartan series anyway.(and a heart rate wrist sensor I don't need)

I'm really torn apart with this one 😕


----------



## ascender

Tarrens said:


> That's what I first thought too, but the Spartan ultra series has a battery life of 140 hours(check the manual for the Spartan ultra part 5.1 technical specs). That's more than the 120 from the suunto 9. And that's without the optimisation that the suunto 9 has for battery conserving (like disabling the touchscreen)
> So I really don't get the huge need to upgrade.
> I've the feeling I would pay 600€ for a nice new watch face and a handy menu for the battery mode , that might or might not come for the Spartan series anyway.(and a heart rate wrist sensor I don't need)
> 
> I'm really torn apart with this one &#55357;&#56853;


Well there you go, shows how much attention I've paid to the Ultra! I've not done any _really_ long races since I bought my second one, so I'll go have a look tonight, thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## divinours

Tarrens said:


> That's what I first thought too, but the Spartan ultra series has a battery life of 140 hours(check the manual for the Spartan ultra part 5.1 technical specs). That's more than the 120 from the suunto 9. And that's without the optimisation that the suunto 9 has for battery conserving (like disabling the touchscreen)
> So I really don't get the huge need to upgrade.
> I've the feeling I would pay 600€ for a nice new watch face and a handy menu for the battery mode , that might or might not come for the Spartan series anyway.(and a heart rate wrist sensor I don't need)
> 
> I'm really torn apart with this one ?


140 hours on the SSU is on 'OK' mode though, with one GPS fix per minute -- a mode which is likely to greatly benefit from FusedTrack on the S9. The question is, will FusedTrack be ported to the Spartan at some point? It does have all the necessary sensors...

IMHO though, there is little incentive for most people to jump ship from the SSU to the S9. I'll just keep on enjoying my SSU, which I got for less than half the price of the S9 during an Amazon flash sale :-!


----------



## the5krunner

divinours said:


> It does have all the necessary sensors...


well.
it still has a gps chip and the other sensors
but can the gps chip perform in the same in the same way being repeatedly turned on/off in quite the same way to achieve the exact same effect? (A: I don't know but Suunto changed supplier for one or more reason)


----------



## likepend1

divinours said:


> The question is, will FusedTrack be ported to the Spartan at some point? It does have all the necessary sensors...


100% NO! They want you to buy a new watch (hardware compatibility aside). FusedTrack is the ONLY feature worth buying that watch.

In the end the question is: do you really need more than 20(1s)/35(5s) (Spartan) hours of NON STOP (single activity) recording? (akku packs cost nearly nothing)


----------



## divinours

the5krunner said:


> well.
> it still has a gps chip and the other sensors
> but can the gps chip perform in the same in the same way being repeatedly turned on/off in quite the same way to achieve the exact same effect? (A: I don't know but Suunto changed supplier for one or more reason)


The difference, if there is one, could also lie in the other sensors involved in FusedTrack: for instance, an accelerometer with more axes in the S9 than in the Spartans. 
Then again, I know even less than you do -- you beta-tested the S9, I didn't


----------



## Antoine Ducuing

Hi everyone ! First post, but following this forum for a long time. Non native speaker, so I apology for english mistakes ;-)

Here some thoughts :

1/ WHR :
- Female / Thin wrists are going to still be an issue. Indeed, look at Emelies WHR profile during Madeira Trail. HR remains unchanged for almost 20 minutes. I cannot post URL, but see movescount.com/fr/moves/move221484479

2/ Fused track :

I am really astonished and skeptical by this new Fused Track feature.

So far what we have is :
- A video provided by Suunto showing of the system works during a descent in a open area in the mountain
- A quick test by DC Rainmaker while running around a park.

My concern is that Fused Track should improve GPS track while having a degraded GPS acquisition during Ultra-Trail Running sessions. As far as I understand it is is based on accelerators, speed sensors, etc. Neither it works with cycling (too fast), nor with hiking (too slow).

However, during such long runs we usually do (fast)-hiking during ascent and run during descents. Apart from some elites, most ultra runner do walk during ascents. Although I suspect that the GPS track during descents could be OK with Fused Alti ON, I wonder how Fused Alti works while slowly walking during ascents and whether it is going to produce a correct track. Indeed, during ascent, we do have a slow speed, and so I donnot know how it can work properly.

3/ Overkill?
Also, IMHO, this is quite an overkill. Having ≥ 24h of battery is great but question is how many times a year do you REALLY require more than 18h of battery (as it is actually possible with SSU) ? Even elites such as François d'Haene or Kilian Jornet run more than 15 hours only three/four times A YEAR. So unless you are doing numerous ultra trail races, unless you are doing several-day trips with no possibility to use a power supplier (which is a good reason to buy it like if you are a mountain guide), I suspect that ≥ 95% of Garmin/Suunto users will NOT require extended battery life. If you are doing two/three ultra races usually you take a portative battery to have the best GPS recording, and carrying it is not on the top of the list of what will make you stop the race (I've never head "I DNF a race because the portative battery for my watch was too heavy ^^)

4/ SSU updates?
Last, I fear that SSU FW update could take some time just to sell more S9 units. When Suunto proposed the A3 vertical, it came with the "remaining ascent" while following a route. This could have been implemented simultaneously to A3P, but Suunto waited several months just to give an "advantage" to the A3 vertical and to sell more units.. Even A2 watches could benefit from this FW update, but never done by Suunto juste to make sure that A2 is obsolete.


----------



## PTBC

the5krunner said:


> yes it only works in the endurance modes. so it is NOT a positional enhancer for best mode/normal type running scenarios (or at least normal for me)


So it won't kick work you are having poor GPS performance on Best mode, so if you go through a tunnel or a canyon or heavy tree coverage it won't 'improve' the missing GPS data


----------



## Egika

likepend1 said:


> 100% NO! They want you to buy a new watch (hardware compatibility aside). FusedTrack is the ONLY feature worth buying that watch.


I disagree. The Suunto 9 Baro combines the long battery life of the SSU (with increased accuracy in OK GPS setting) with the wrist heart rate sensor.
So imo the wrist heart rate in a watch with long battery life is the point here.


----------



## likepend1

sry, was blending out the OHR mentally 😉 for various reasons: watch is 81g (heavier than SSU & F5), we know that more weight is not good for OHR measurement & if you look at the activities of Suunto sponsored athletes the HR data is a mess 😕
( movescount.com/de/moves/move221484374 , movescount.com/de/moves/move221038476 , movescount.com/de/moves/move218921867 )

i am really looking forward to the first reviews!

EDIT: was wrong: F5 is slightly heavier (4-5g) than the Suunto 9! (thx austrian001)


----------



## PTBC

likepend1 said:


> sry, was blending out the OHR mentally 😉 for various reasons: watch is 81g (heavier than SSU & F5), we know that more weight is not good for OHR measurement & if you look at the activities of Suunto sponsored athletes the HR data is a mess 😕
> 
> i am really looking forward to the first reviews!


Seem to recall from a previous thread that someone from Suunto previously stated that the weight/size of the Ultra would be an issue for oHR, though maybe what looks like a flatter design will help


----------



## bruceames

I'll eventually upgrade but I bought the SSU in January last year and have been upgrading every 21 months or so. So that would be sometime this fall. I have a couple long ultras (a 100k in August and a 100m in November) this year, so I don't know if I want to take a chance on a new watch in such a long race, when the SSU works perfectly fine. As for battery, I don't have a problem bringing a charger to stash mid-run in a gear bag. One charge is all I'd need and I might not even need that if I use "good" mode, which is not a big deal since I use Stryd as a footpod anyway (but would like "best" mode anyway to have the navigation on, especially for the upcoming altitude profile).

Anyway exiting stuff, glad a new watch is finally coming out. Hopefully it'll get off to a much better start and I think it will since it's a G2 watch.


----------



## austrian001

likepend1 said:


> sry, was blending out the OHR mentally &#55357;&#56841; for various reasons: watch is 81g (heavier than SSU & F5),


Fenix 5 has 85g - so Suunto 9 is lighter with its 81g but heavier than SSU (73g) and SSS WHR Baro (74g)


----------



## Philip Onayeti

bruceames said:


> Anyway exiting stuff, glad a new watch is finally coming out. Hopefully it'll get off to a much better start and I think it will since it's a G2 watch.


Finally....?
June 2016 Spartan Ultra announced
July 2016 Spartan Sport announced
Jan 2017 Spartan Sport WHR announced
Aug 2017 Spartan Trainer
Sept 2017 Sport WHR Baro announced 
Jan 2018 Suunto 3 Fitness announced 
June 2018 Suunto 9 announced
.......and multiple "special editions" in between.

Just the normal cycle of introducing slight variations to keep sales ticking over.


----------



## likepend1

Philip Onayeti said:


> Finally....?
> June 2016 Spartan Ultra announced
> July 2016 Spartan Sport announced
> Jan 2017 Spartan Sport WHR announced
> Aug 2017 Spartan Trainer
> Sept 2017 Sport WHR Baro announced
> Jan 2018 Suunto 3 Fitness announced
> June 2018 Suunto 9 announced
> .......and multiple "special editions" in between.
> 
> Just the normal cycle of introducing slight variations to keep sales ticking over.


I think he meant the SSU. In general i'm there with you, it can get quite confusing if you are a 'new' customer (like with Garmin). They will probably release a mid-tier watch in a few months (like the SPORT versions of ambit/spartan series). The good thing is that now we have only single digit numbers


----------



## Philip Onayeti

likepend1 said:


> I think he meant the SSU. In general i'm there with you, it can get quite confusing if you are a 'new' customer (like with Garmin). They will probably release a mid-tier watch in a few months (like the SPORT versions of ambit/spartan series). The good thing is that now we have only single digit numbers


But it is not a new watch really. T series to Ambit to Spartan were new watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruceames

Philip Onayeti said:


> But it is not a new watch really. T series to Ambit to Spartan were new watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I meant the next iteration of the SSU. I thought I made that clear with my G2 comment.


----------



## the5krunner

Philip Onayeti said:


> Finally....?
> June 2016 Spartan Ultra announced
> July 2016 Spartan Sport announced
> Jan 2017 Spartan Sport WHR announced
> Aug 2017 Spartan Trainer
> Sept 2017 Sport WHR Baro announced
> Jan 2018 Suunto 3 Fitness announced
> June 2018 Suunto 9 announced
> .......and multiple "special editions" in between.
> 
> Just the normal cycle of introducing slight variations to keep sales ticking over.


you spotted the cunning plan !


----------



## the5krunner

Philip Onayeti said:


> But it is not a new watch really. T series to Ambit to Spartan were new watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i see whay you say that.
the gps chip and probably the battery are new. might be other components too.
sure the firmware is evolved closely from SPARTAN but no-one would want them to start firmware from scratch.

so. you're saying...it looks the same...which it does.


----------



## the5krunner

Antoine Ducuing said:


> Hi everyone ! First post, but following this forum for a long time. Non native speaker, so I apology for english mistakes ;-)
> 
> Here some thoughts :
> 
> 1/ WHR :
> - Female / Thin wrists are going to still be an issue. Indeed, look at Emelies WHR profile during Madeira Trail. HR remains unchanged for almost 20 minutes. I cannot post URL, but see movescount.com/fr/moves/move221484479
> 
> 2/ Fused track :
> 
> I am really astonished and skeptical by this new Fused Track feature.
> 
> So far what we have is :
> - A video provided by Suunto showing of the system works during a descent in a open area in the mountain
> - A quick test by DC Rainmaker while running around a park.
> 
> My concern is that Fused Track should improve GPS track while having a degraded GPS acquisition during Ultra-Trail Running sessions. As far as I understand it is is based on accelerators, speed sensors, etc. Neither it works with cycling (too fast), nor with hiking (too slow).
> 
> However, during such long runs we usually do (fast)-hiking during ascent and run during descents. Apart from some elites, most ultra runner do walk during ascents. Although I suspect that the GPS track during descents could be OK with Fused Alti ON, I wonder how Fused Alti works while slowly walking during ascents and whether it is going to produce a correct track. Indeed, during ascent, we do have a slow speed, and so I donnot know how it can work properly.
> 
> 3/ Overkill?
> Also, IMHO, this is quite an overkill. Having ≥ 24h of battery is great but question is how many times a year do you REALLY require more than 18h of battery (as it is actually possible with SSU) ? Even elites such as François d'Haene or Kilian Jornet run more than 15 hours only three/four times A YEAR. So unless you are doing numerous ultra trail races, unless you are doing several-day trips with no possibility to use a power supplier (which is a good reason to buy it like if you are a mountain guide), I suspect that ≥ 95% of Garmin/Suunto users will NOT require extended battery life. If you are doing two/three ultra races usually you take a portative battery to have the best GPS recording, and carrying it is not on the top of the list of what will make you stop the race (I've never head "I DNF a race because the portative battery for my watch was too heavy ^^)
> 
> 4/ SSU updates?
> Last, I fear that SSU FW update could take some time just to sell more S9 units. When Suunto proposed the A3 vertical, it came with the "remaining ascent" while following a route. This could have been implemented simultaneously to A3P, but Suunto waited several months just to give an "advantage" to the A3 vertical and to sell more units.. Even A2 watches could benefit from this FW update, but never done by Suunto juste to make sure that A2 is obsolete.


1. i agree in the sense that the watch is just 'big' i dont think the ohr sensor makes any difference...it goes into the skin (does that make sense?).
2. FusedTrack: I'm cynical too (all the time  ) i've used FusedTrack a couple of times but not looked in any great detail at the tracks (day job and i have a life). however on a cursory glance it's alright. my take on this is that the super-endurance guys are going to love it. but i think this kind of thing will also make it's way to the likes of wearOS and Apple watches -for many of their users, people just want a pretty track of where they've been...a FusedTrack DOES give that...near enough AND SAVE LOTS OF PRECIOUS BATTERY so that the screen can stay on for an extra 5 minutes ;-). Your point about the hills is a good one...there are no real hills near me. have a look at this from Gerald ZS: https://www.uhrenundtouren.com/en/hochkonigman-skyrace-gps-testing-suunto9-suunto-spartan-ultra/ in reality he will be better able to test the sort of concern you have than most reviewers (DCR included...sorry Ray ;-) )
3. I think it IS overkill for most people. But not for others. I's reasonably sure that Suunto have identified the needs of a specific market segments...maybe you and I don't fit into it. Also conversely I could give an Ironman triathlon comparison...most of the time i need my watch to do 2 hour runs and 5 hour rides. Why on earth do i need a 10,11,12,,,,,16 hour battery.?? answer: it's for the actual super-important event for which all that training is gear towards. same principle for the extreme enduro crowd surely?
4. I do NOT think you can assume that every S9 feature will be given to the SPARTANs.


----------



## slashas

I need long lasting battery because I hate to charge it everyday as other smart watches.
So battery and sapphire glass are deal breaker for me


----------



## bruceames

So does this have a longer lasting battery or not? Assuming it does, it's use is not limited to longer ultras. Several times (not many though) I forgot to charge the SSU and it ran out of battery during the run. If it had a longer lasting battery then this would not have happened. Of course, with a longer lasting battery I may have forgot to charge it in time as well. But the longer a battery lasts, the less often you have to charge and the less likely you'll run out of juice due to forgetfulness.

Edit: wrote that before reading DC Rainmaker's review. Nice to see quite an array of battery saving and warning options. But a little confused on what the actual fix rate options are. in the SSU there is best @ 1 sec, which is of course in the 9, but according to the review the next level ("good") goes all the way down to 60 seconds? That can't be right. In the SSU, "good" is also every second, with the difference being that the GPS isn't active between seconds. So hopefully this mode is retained in the new watch.


----------



## slashas

New GPS module, new profiles which seems only two BEST and OK in suunto terminology


----------



## likepend1

Jup! 2 things to consider:
1) GPS fix: 1s, 60s & FusedTrack, 120s & Fusedtrack (Fusedtrack is enabled only for running/trailrunning (now ))
2) intelligent battery managment: watch learns your habits and tells you when to charge and to change battery profiles (mid activity, if running low).


----------



## Egika

likepend1 said:


> change battery profiles (mid activity, if running low).


In my SSU I can also change the GPS profile mid activity. Just there is no live value calculated showing the remaining running time...


----------



## buenosbias

Question to the early S9 testers: If you start navigation, does the S9 force itself into best GPS mode, like previous models? I wouldn't like that!


----------



## PTBC

likepend1 said:


> Jup! 2 things to consider:
> 1) GPS fix: 1s, 60s & FusedTrack, 120s & Fusedtrack (Fusedtrack is enabled only for running/trailrunning (now ))
> 2) intelligent battery managment: watch learns your habits and tells you when to charge and to change battery profiles (mid activity, if running low).


So in somewhere with poor GPS conditions it maybe better to use something other than a 1sec mode so that fusedtrack can supplement the GPS
Maybe that's what they are looking at for adding Open Water swim as you wouldn't want to use a 60sec mode for that I assume


----------



## iapyx

So 120 hrs - 5 days - in ultra mode. If I am not misstaken my Ambit battery lasts about a month - 720 hrs - before a recharge is needed. Provided I don’t use gps, compass, etc. Does ultra mode make use of gps?


----------



## kralik_j

Why suunto development enginnering is deviding the human forces and introduce new model?

- Movecount web interface is poor( planning routs via movecount isn't possible, cachange watch sport mode face also not only off online but not also via mobileapp
- offline watch vs app is not exist
- customization sport face is poor (can't add curves)
- in grapical screen is missing speed or distanc to climb next point
- answer with some pre define sms in sport mode ( example i'm ok will late, or my gpx status for emergency, or simly i'm busy call later...)
- maybe waste but like maka pause or switch of on on watch music player

Oh, see the cometetition where they are now

S9
- designe ok
- batery life ok, maybe uselessly with option batery pack

When software for currently SSU will finished to customers satisfation could suunto built new watch with hardware improvement

But any softw base should be suffitient suitable


----------



## slashas

So long text and half of vine with poor English  no one here is pushing you to buy s9, you are always welcome in Farmin world


----------



## Philip Onayeti

slashas said:


> So long text and half of vine with poor English  no one here is pushing you to buy s9, you are always welcome in Farmin world


Pretty sure @kralik_j doesn't want an S9 but perhaps wants the support for existing watches to be completed. Suunto could be seen to be going down the Garmin route...don't fix what you started, just bring out a new watch.


----------



## slashas

Philip Onayeti said:


> Pretty sure @kralik_j doesn't want an S9 but perhaps wants the support for existing watches to be completed. Suunto could be seen to be going down the Garmin route...don't fix what you started, just bring out a new watch.


I am sure they are going to complete existing ones, even some features from s9 will land to spartan line


----------



## martowl

ascender said:


> Tarrens said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I first thought too, but the Spartan ultra series has a battery life of 140 hours(check the manual for the Spartan ultra part 5.1 technical specs). That's more than the 120 from the suunto 9. And that's without the optimisation that the suunto 9 has for battery conserving (like disabling the touchscreen)
> So I really don't get the huge need to upgrade.
> I've the feeling I would pay 600€ for a nice new watch face and a handy menu for the battery mode , that might or might not come for the Spartan series anyway.(and a heart rate wrist sensor I don't need)
> 
> I'm really torn apart with this one ��
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you go, shows how much attention I've paid to the Ultra! I've not done any _really_ long races since I bought my second one, so I'll go have a look tonight, thanks for the heads-up.
Click to expand...

AFIK the battery setting for the S9 will come to the Utra but hardware is different so likely no Fusedtrack. Battery times will be different.


----------



## Quotron

iapyx said:


> So 120 hrs - 5 days - in ultra mode. If I am not misstaken my Ambit battery lasts about a month - 720 hrs - before a recharge is needed. Provided I don't use gps, compass, etc. Does ultra mode make use of gps?


Spec sheet states that the Suunto9 lasts 14 days in time only mode.


----------



## PTBC

Philip Onayeti said:


> Pretty sure @kralik_j doesn't want an S9 but perhaps wants the support for existing watches to be completed. Suunto could be seen to be going down the Garmin route...don't fix what you started, just bring out a new watch.


The switch to the new naming convention does make it feel like they have abandoned 'Spartan' as a product line though possibly thats to try and distance the new devices from the Spartan launch and software development issues more than anything else. The Spartan Ultra could stay as the non-HR S9, but that's going to get confusing so likely they will slowly drop the Spartan naming as they bring in 'new' devices, given some of the naming for Spartan variants that ma not be such a bad thing


----------



## Philip Onayeti

PTBC said:


> The switch to the new naming convention does make it feel like they have abandoned 'Spartan' as a product line though possibly thats to try and distance the new devices from the Spartan launch and software development issues more than anything else. The Spartan Ultra could stay as the non-HR S9, but that's going to get confusing so likely they will slowly drop the Spartan naming as they bring in 'new' devices, given some of the naming for Spartan variants that ma not be such a bad thing


What? Don't you think Suunto Spartan Ultra Wrist Heart Rate Baro-Gyro just rolls off the tongue ;-)


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Since I first heard of the 3 and then the 9, I'm waiting for the 42 which will be the answer to life, the universe, and the need for espresso during ultras.

In seriousness, though: Hi guys, sorry for the absence.

If you haven't seen, I've been somewhat busy (in the midst of my lack of business, career, or anything else - yeah, that should tempt you towards the Patreon or Ko-fi buttons):

https://www.uhrenundtouren.com/en/suunto9-hands-on-in-depth-preview/

https://www.uhrenundtouren.com/en/hochkonigman-skyrace-gps-testing-suunto9-suunto-spartan-ultra/

https://www.uhrenundtouren.com/en/a-first-look-at-the-suunto-9s-fusedtrack/

Question now: What devices / tests shall I try during a road mountain marathon?


----------



## bruceames

Thanks for the review Gerald. So regarding the battery modes, do you have to use one of them or are they optional? Also, if the battery gets 25 hours in Best mode with the oHR, then how many using a chest strap?


----------



## likepend1

bruceames said:


> So regarding the battery modes, do you have to use one of them or are they optional?


From my understanding it's the same as with the SSU, the only changes are (1) quick change between battery-modes with the upper right button when you choose a sport-mode (SSU you had to scroll down to do that) & (2) ONE custom-mode, where you can adjust settings (you will end up somewhere between 50&120h).

Edit: my question is: If there are 4 GLOBAL (3 default, 1 custom) battery-modes (managing gps-fix, OHR, display color ...), it's not possible to tweak every sport-mode individually (as with the SSU/AMBIT)?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

I'm wondering about some of these things as well, so far. Which is to say, it's definitely something for/with which I'll want to do how-to articles and videos, but also something I don't want to comment on right now, as I'm not entirely sure I've understood it (or seen it) the way it will eventually work...


----------



## bruceames

Well I just want to use the touch screen while in any battery mode so I would hope that it is possible. Due to only 3 buttons instead of 5, to toggle between screen I would have to press the middle button 3 times, and 5 times while in navigation mode.


----------



## slashas

PTBC said:


> The switch to the new naming convention does make it feel like they have abandoned 'Spartan' as a product line though possibly thats to try and distance the new devices from the Spartan launch and software development issues more than anything else. The Spartan Ultra could stay as the non-HR S9, but that's going to get confusing so likely they will slowly drop the Spartan naming as they bring in 'new' devices, given some of the naming for Spartan variants that ma not be such a bad thing


Personally I welcome new naming cause old one was too confusing and too long for marketing material, suunto spartan sport wrist hr baro stealth


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

bruceames said:


> Well I just want to use the touch screen while in any battery mode so I would hope that it is possible. Due to only 3 buttons instead of 5, to toggle between screen I would have to press the middle button 3 times, and 5 times while in navigation mode.


This, I can tell you: Nope. Only custom mode lets you turn on the touch screen. Of that touch screen watch.

Looooots of discussions I've had about that.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

slashas said:


> Personally I welcome new naming cause old one was too confusing and too long for marketing material, suunto spartan sport wrist hr baro stealth


Just wait until it's the Suunto 9 Ultra Gen 2 HR


----------



## slashas

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Just wait until it's the Suunto 9 Ultra Gen 2 HR


S9U2HR


----------



## PabloAlarcon

Well I would like to see the new Training Effect 2.0 on this watch . Just my wish


----------



## bruceames

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> This, I can tell you: Nope. Only custom mode lets you turn on the touch screen. Of that touch screen watch.
> 
> Looooots of discussions I've had about that.


Wow, that is not good. Hopefully it's something they'll correct in a future update. The touch screen can't be that much of a battery drain to have it be cemented off in all the standard battery modes. Why even have it if they're gonna do that?


----------



## PTBC

slashas said:


> S9U2HR


S9U2HR Stealth Titanium


----------



## PTBC

I wonder what the odds are on returning an SSU under warranty and asking for an S9 as the replacement, some additional charge based on difference in the list prices......


----------



## slashas

PTBC said:


> S9U2HR Stealth Titanium


S9U2HRST


----------



## slashas

PTBC said:


> I wonder what the odds are on returning an SSU under warranty and asking for an S9 as the replacement, some additional charge based on difference in the list prices......


System exploiting, not nice mate, not nice  you can't do that, until they have SSU in stock


----------



## likepend1

bruceames said:


> Also, if the battery gets 25 hours in Best mode with the oHR, then how many using a chest strap?


From Suunto-Website (ASTERISK):
"Your actual battery life may vary depending on usage and conditions. If you enable the Ultra battery mode it will increase battery life, but deactivate wrist heart rate tracking. In Endurance battery mode, battery life is 40 hours with wrist heart rate and 60 hours with HR belt. Touch is disabled during exercise, but you can activate it in your custom mode."

(1) I assume you would probably gain a few hours (3-5?) in 25h-Mode using a HR-Belt.
(2) It's interesting that you can only activate TOUCH in your custom mode :/

Seems that they are moving all the individual tweaking of sport-modes into the 4 battery-modes (only ONE is customizable). Hopefully Gerald will shed more light on that matter


----------



## martowl

likepend1 said:


> From Suunto-Website (ASTERISK):
> "Your actual battery life may vary depending on usage and conditions. If you enable the Ultra battery mode it will increase battery life, but deactivate wrist heart rate tracking. In Endurance battery mode, battery life is 40 hours with wrist heart rate and 60 hours with HR belt. Touch is disabled during exercise, but you can activate it in your custom mode."
> 
> (1) I assume you would probably gain a few hours (3-5?) in 25h-Mode using a HR-Belt.
> (2) It's interesting that you can only activate TOUCH in your custom mode :/
> 
> Seems that they are moving all the individual tweaking of sport-modes into the 4 battery-modes (only ONE is customizable). Hopefully Gerald will shed more light on that matter


Dimitrios testing told me 24h Best with OHR, 30h Best with belt and 35h Best no HR. This is not exhaustive testing so don't hold his feet to the fire if these are a bit off. However, it is the reason I ordered one. I would like to use Nav with races that are 100k to 100miles, which I cannot do with the SSU. Most 100 mile races I can finish around 30h so it is a big improvement for me.


----------



## PTBC

slashas said:


> System exploiting, not nice mate, not nice  you can't do that, until they have SSU in stock


It would have to be a genuine warranty replacement of course.....as I'm currently on my 3rd SSU (having had 2 warranty replacements) the thought just happened to occur to me


----------



## Quotron

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Just wait until it's the Suunto 9 Ultra Gen 2 HR


Getting as bad as car manufacturers, i.e. Porsche 911 Targa 4 GTS


----------



## paul1928

martowl said:


> Dimitrios testing told me 24h Best with OHR, 30h Best with belt and 35h Best no HR. This is not exhaustive testing so don't hold his feet to the fire if these are a bit off. However, it is the reason I ordered one. I would like to use Nav with races that are 100k to 50 miles, which I cannot do with the SSU. Most 100 mile races I can finish around 30h so it is a big improvement for me.


Yep, I got 34 hours on GPS Best with no HR (WHR or BLE pod) a couple of weekends ago on 5hr long run.


----------



## paul1928

iapyx said:


> So 120 hrs - 5 days - in ultra mode. If I am not misstaken my Ambit battery lasts about a month - 720 hrs - before a recharge is needed. Provided I don't use gps, compass, etc. Does ultra mode make use of gps?


Yes - a fix every 120s with FusedTrack filling in the gaps in between. So it's quite different to your Ambit's 720h. The closest mode in the Ambit would be GPS OK which is a fix every 60s but _without_ FusedTrack filling in the gaps in between.


----------



## bruceames

paul1928 said:


> Yes - a fix every 120s with FusedTrack filling in the gaps in between. So it's quite different to your Ambit's 720h. The closest mode in the Ambit would be GPS OK which is a fix every 60s but _without_ FusedTrack filling in the gaps in between.


Does FusedTrack take advantage of known roads/trails to help fill in the gaps a little better?


----------



## PTBC

bruceames said:


> Does FusedTrack take advantage of known roads/trails to help fill in the gaps a little better?


Would need mapping, which I don't see there, but if you are navigating a stored route it would make sense to use that data as a reference point in the algorithm


----------



## bruceames

PTBC said:


> Would need mapping, which I don't see there, but if you are navigating a stored route it would make sense to use that data as a reference point in the algorithm


Yes but I think best mode is required for navigation anyway, unless they have changed something in the 9. But it seems possible that OK mode could be used for navigation given FusedTrack, why not?


----------



## DavidMears

Well that's it. just did my pre-order for a Suunto 9 (black) with heart rate belt from the suunto web site.


----------



## austrian001

DavidMears said:


> Well that's it. just did my pre-order for a Suunto 9 (black) with heart rate belt from the suunto web site.


i would pre-order too, but not for this price. i will wait until its about 30% off in the internet, what will not take that long. 
in the meanwhile i listen to the users if it's working great or not. and then can decide if it's an upgrade for my SSS WHR Baro


----------



## iapyx

Had been wondering about the battery times while not using gps, hr, but only in time mode. Here it is, from the Suunto 9 on their website:


----------



## slashas

iapyx said:


> Had been wondering about the battery times while not using gps, hr, but only in time mode. Here it is, from the Suunto 9 on their website:


Almost the same as on my baro  I get 5 days easily with 24/7 hr and notifications.


----------



## Quotron

iapyx said:


> Had been wondering about the battery times while not using gps, hr, but only in time mode. Here it is, from the Suunto 9 on their website:


That was mentioned 4 days ago



Quotron said:


> Spec sheet states that the Suunto9 lasts 14 days in time only mode.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/suunto-9-a-4720025-7.html#post46257843


----------



## bcalvanese

I think if they would have used the Spartan Ultra body and battery (instead of the Spartan Sport), it would have blew all the competitors out of the water as far as battery life goes.

SUNNTO!!!

What where you thinking?!?!

I think they should also be focusing on getting their feature set on par with Garmin (and even fitbit and lower end devices) as far as being able to track your resting heart rate and basic activity metrics over time.

I'm not saying that it wont be a good device (and I may even try one), but it seems like there would have been sooooooooo much more potential modeling it from the Ultra instead of the Sport.


----------



## martowl

bcalvanese said:


> I think if they would have used the Spartan Ultra body and battery (instead of the Spartan Sport), it would have blew all the competitors out of the water as far as battery life goes.
> 
> SUNNTO!!!
> 
> What where you thinking?!?!
> 
> I think they should also be focusing on getting their feature set on par with Garmin (and even fitbit and lower end devices) as far as being able to track your resting heart rate and basic activity metrics over time.
> 
> I'm not saying that it wont be a good device (and I may even try one), but it seems like there would have been sooooooooo much more potential modeling it from the Ultra instead of the Sport.


What makes you think they modeled from the Sport!!???? There is no way they could get the battery life the S9 has with the sport battery, I think you are dead wrong. It is a bit thinner than the Ultra (2mm) so it may not have exactly the Ultra battery but here are reports I have seen from those using it. 24h BEST GPS fix with OHR; 30h BEST GPS fix with Smart Sensor; 35h BEST GPS fix with no HR. No way Sport can do that! Better battery than Ultra, I can get 35h on Good GPS fix with Smart Sensor on Ultra. Again, this is the killer at least for me.


----------



## bcalvanese

martowl said:


> What makes you think they modeled from the Sport!!???? There is no way they could get the battery life the S9 has with the sport battery, I think you are dead wrong. It is a bit thinner than the Ultra (2mm) so it may not have exactly the Ultra battery but here are reports I have seen from those using it. 24h BEST GPS fix with OHR; 30h BEST GPS fix with Smart Sensor; 35h BEST GPS fix with no HR. No way Sport can do that! Better battery than Ultra, I can get 35h on Good GPS fix with Smart Sensor on Ultra. Again, this is the killer at least for me.


https://the5krunner.com/2018/06/05/suunto-9/

Looks like exactly the same body as the sport.

i am assuming they are using the same battery as the sport, but with the new Sony GPS they can get more hours out of the battery. If this is true and they used the Ultra body and battery with the Sony GPS, they probably could have got maybe 50 hours in best GPS.

Just guessing though.


----------



## martowl

bcalvanese said:


> https://the5krunner.com/2018/06/05/suunto-9/
> 
> Looks like exactly the same body as the sport.
> 
> i am assuming they are using the same battery as the sport, but with the new Sony GPS they can get more hours out of the battery. If this is true and they used the Ultra body and battery with the Sony GPS, they probably could have got maybe 50 hours in best GPS.
> 
> Just guessing though.


If you look at the specifications it is a bit thinner than the Ultra and thicker than the Sport. The Ultra will go 140h on OK GPS fix, the S9 is 120h. That seems about right for the hit the OHR may have on the battery. I seriously don't think that the Baro/Sport battery could be extended that far. The Baro has 20h battery life in Good GPS fix and the Ultra 35h, the S9 doesn't say but will go 30h with HR belt, the Ultra 18h on Best GPS fix. I imagine the battery is very similar to the Ultra, maybe a bit smaller. The savings likely come from using the Sony GPS chip and not SirfStar.


----------



## likepend1

Fenix 5+ series is out: https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2018/06/garmin-fenix5-plus-5s-5x-in-depth-review.html

interesting points:
1) FULL COLOR maps (topo) on all models
2) uses elevation from onboard maps to calibrate altimeter
3) Galileo support
4) 32h - 1s recording (X-model)
5) Oximeter

solid update, same size (same weight) more features. Downside: starting at 700 (going all the way to 1150!!! iPhone X hellloooooo ).


----------



## slashas

Price is from astronomy sphere


----------



## sb029111

slashas said:


> Price is from astronomy sphere


Did they happen to mention what bugs this new watch will carry forward from the "normal" Fenix line? GPS data?


----------



## slashas

If Galileo enabled should be fine, seems they tweaked antenna as well. Connectivity to external devices as well. Nice sleeping analysis which I miss in suunto


----------



## bruceames

What the advantage in using onboard maps to calibrate baro altimeter? Isn't that the same as using GPS data?


----------



## likepend1

bruceames said:


> What the advantage in using onboard maps to calibrate baro altimeter? Isn't that the same as using GPS data?


Nope. GPS based elevation uses a Model (Ellipsoid, approximation) 1-Mean Sea Level, GPS, and the Geoid

Altimeter can be / is off, if you don't/forget to calibrate it. The new fenix is doing this calibration in the background. Elevation lookup (accurate Topo-map, 16GB storage possible) based on your position (GPS).


----------



## bruceames

likepend1 said:


> Nope. GPS based elevation uses a Model (Ellipsoid, approximation) 1-Mean Sea Level, GPS, and the Geoid
> 
> Altimeter can be / is off, if you don't/forget to calibrate it. The new fenix is doing this calibration in the background. Elevation lookup (accurate Topo-map, 16GB storage possible) based on your position (GPS).


I don't see the need. I've had good results with all the Suunto watches that use GPS elevation to autocalibrate baro altitude. It's always accurate to within a few feet. I never waste time precalibrating because the watch does that automatically within a few minutes. The only exception is if I take a road trip to the mountains and then I calibrate before the start of a move.


----------



## sb029111

slashas said:


> If Galileo enabled should be fine, seems they tweaked antenna as well. Connectivity to external devices as well. Nice sleeping analysis which I miss in suunto


If by "connectivity to external devices as well", it is meant that one may pair more than one device and have a pool of different heart rate monitors, foot pods, etc, or be able to pair the new magnetless speed sensor separate from the cadence sensor, and if this isn't coming in the SSWHRBaro, then I'd be interested. Other than that, I see no real difference between the S9 and my SSWHRBaro, but the GPS tracks may tell a different story. Wonder if Galileo is capable in the SirfStar chips in the Spartan line now... Anyone know?


----------



## sb029111

bruceames said:


> I don't see the need. I've had good results with all the Suunto watches that use GPS elevation to autocalibrate baro altitude. It's always accurate to within a few feet. I never waste time precalibrating because the watch does that automatically within a few minutes. The only exception is if I take a road trip to the mountains and then I calibrate before the start of a move.


True that! One reason I dumped the Fenix 5x is that I was always trying to get the altimeter to within 30-35 feet at my known location (home), had to actually calibrate it every time I decided to take it out. The SSWHR Baro, on the other hand, keeps the alitimeter, (and consequently the baro) very close, usually within 3-5 feet over weeks at a time. Baro is also within about .02 or .03 of the airport, and that's close enough for me.


----------



## bcalvanese

sb029111 said:


> Did they happen to mention what bugs this new watch will carry forward from the "normal" Fenix line? GPS data?


I think Garmin has come a long way over the past couple years with software. I have been using the 5 & 5x for about a year now with good results. The GPS issues IMO are blown way out of proportion. I have compared many tracks between Suunto and Garmin, and even though Suunto tracks are a little better, the Garmin tracks are still almost as good. I think most people think they "NEED" GLONASS all the time, when infact you get better tracks without it in normal circumstances. Lately I have been using my 5x with smart recording instead of every second, and have been getting very good results. The tracks may not be as pretty, but the distance is pretty darn consistent.

IMO, no one can compete with Garmin's feature set as of right now, and although there are a few things I like better about Suunto devices, I keep going back to the Garmin for the features.

all day heart rate history
resting heart rate history
intensity minutes
VO2max history
recovery time
full activity tracking with history
aerobic and anaerobic training effect
sleep tracking
great app
great web portal
user community and challenges 
their own forums

the list goes on...

Seems to me like Suunto is going in too many directions in an effort to catch up, but many of the things seem to be not complete yet. now they have 2 different apps and 2 different portals that you can only do certain things on one and not the other. The activity tracking features & heart rate features are very limited with no history, and no sleep tracking.

I understand that Suunto is targeting primarily more extreme/ultra users, but Garmin is certainly geared to those users too with the fenix line, and they still have extremely good activity and sleep tracking features. To me, the full set of features far outweighs a little bit better of a GPS track.

If this 5 Plus series holds true to it's claims, Suunto better double up on their development team, set up 24/7 development, and get to work.


----------



## bruceames

So are you here because you are thinking of buying a Suunto 9 (which I'm sure you'd return anyway)? Or you just want to make a statement that you believe Garmin watches are better?


----------



## the5krunner

bcalvanese said:


> I think Garmin has come a long way over the past couple years with software. I have been using the 5 & 5x for about a year now with good results. The GPS issues IMO are blown way out of proportion. I have compared many tracks between Suunto and Garmin, and even though Suunto tracks are a little better, the Garmin tracks are still almost as good. I think most people think they "NEED" GLONASS all the time, when infact you get better tracks without it in normal circumstances. Lately I have been using my 5x with smart recording instead of every second, and have been getting very good results. The tracks may not be as pretty, but the distance is pretty darn consistent.
> 
> IMO, no one can compete with Garmin's feature set as of right now, and although there are a few things I like better about Suunto devices, I keep going back to the Garmin for the features.
> 
> all day heart rate history
> resting heart rate history
> intensity minutes
> VO2max history
> recovery time
> full activity tracking with history
> aerobic and anaerobic training effect
> sleep tracking
> great app
> great web portal
> user community and challenges
> their own forums
> 
> the list goes on...
> 
> Seems to me like Suunto is going in too many directions in an effort to catch up, but many of the things seem to be not complete yet. now they have 2 different apps and 2 different portals that you can only do certain things on one and not the other. The activity tracking features & heart rate features are very limited with no history, and no sleep tracking.
> 
> I understand that Suunto is targeting primarily more extreme/ultra users, but Garmin is certainly geared to those users too with the fenix line, and they still have extremely good activity and sleep tracking features. To me, the full set of features far outweighs a little bit better of a GPS track.
> 
> If this 5 Plus series holds true to it's claims, Suunto better double up on their development team, set up 24/7 development, and get to work.


everyone knows garmin has more features...but will use use them?
many of those features you quote will be used by people who use the optical hrm....is Garmin's optical hrm really that accurate? a lot of those super-clever features rely on OHR (when i use them i use a chest strap to ensure they remain super clever)
i looked at the ticwatch SE. It's GPS over a long and known course was 100.1% of the median agreed distance yet it was just about the worst performer for gps. ie the variances just happened to even out.
I can show you a track of the fenix 5x with glonass taking me through the river thames when running. no other watch out of beta has done that

I use garmins a lot and like them in many ways. but i get the data out of the ecosystem as soon as possible (same with suunto data tbh)

if you like features...you generally buy garmin. if you like more accuracy...maybe not.


----------



## bcalvanese

bruceames said:


> So are you here because you are thinking of buying a Suunto 9 (which I'm sure you'd return anyway)? Or you just want to make a statement that you believe Garmin watches are better?


I have openly admitted to be a compulsive returner, but yet you keep feeling the need to poke me with that stick?

I am just stating "my" opinion based on "my" experience with these devices. The up side to being a compulsive returner is that I learn a lot about the devices. The down side is that they probably have my picture posted in a few of the stores...lol

I like Suunto devices, and I hope they do catch with the features that Garmin offers.


----------



## likepend1

bcalvanese said:


> I have openly admitted to be a compulsive returner, but yet you keep feeling the need to poke me with that stick?
> 
> I am just stating "my" opinion based on "my" experience with these devices. The up side to being a compulsive returner is that I learn a lot about the devices. The down side is that they probably have my picture posted in a few of the stores...lol
> 
> I like Suunto devices, and I hope they do catch with the features that Garmin offers.


everyone who thinks that Polar or Suunto can catch up with Garmin should call their doctor immediately . Garmin has more employees, own factory ... it's not even fair (the FR_935 is just unbelievable!!! (and i say that as an Ambit/SSU owner)). Doesn't matter where you look Garmin watches are everywhere. Marathons 99% Garmin, Triathlon 99% Garmin, i see lots of people on public transportation with Garmin watches, here and there a Polar.

Polar and Suunto are releasing products that are BETA products. It took them 2 years to bring promised/advertised features to the watch (watch the promo videos). Both the Spartan & V800 where release a year too early. What i like about Suunto is that they are now doing their own thing with 1) more battery life (battery management) & 2) Fused-Track. But there is so much more work to do. What will the new Platform (Sportstracker) look like?


----------



## bruceames

Why are we arguing this again? Everyone knows that Garmin has more features, but until there watches can be shown to be as accurate and reliable then I will stick with Suunto. Besides most of those extra features are pretty frivolous and many with very questionable accuracy. For example, I would never trust a watch to tell me what my Vo2 max is. I do that in a lab test.


----------



## Quotron

OHR from S9 vs HR belt from SSU









SSU v. S9 v. SSWHRB 









Images pilfered from and all credit to
https://www.instagram.com/joaquin.perezg/


----------



## bcalvanese

bruceames said:


> Why are we arguing this again? Everyone knows that Garmin has more features, but until there watches can be shown to be as accurate and reliable then I will stick with Suunto. Besides most of those extra features are pretty frivolous and many with very questionable accuracy. For example, I would never trust a watch to tell me what my Vo2 max is. I do that in a lab test.


https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2018/06/garmin-fenix5-plus-5s-5x-in-depth-review.html


----------



## bruceames

bcalvanese said:


> https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2018/06/garmin-fenix5-plus-5s-5x-in-depth-review.html


Sorry but he is known to have a clear bias for Garmin products. If something is wrong with the Fenix then he'll make light of it or not even acknowledge it at all (like the GPS issues). If something is wrong with the SSU then it's big deal. He also discounts objective GPS analysis's from any site which doesn't favor Garmin (like Fellrnr's site).

I read and enjoy his thorough reviews, but in comparing products his bias is pretty obvious and must be taken into consideration.


----------



## sb029111

bcalvanese said:


> I have openly admitted to be a compulsive returner, but yet you keep feeling the need to poke me with that stick?
> 
> I am just stating "my" opinion based on "my" experience with these devices. The up side to being a compulsive returner is that I learn a lot about the devices. The down side is that they probably have my picture posted in a few of the stores...lol
> 
> I like Suunto devices, and I hope they do catch with the features that Garmin offers.


I did a short test a few days ago, and posted the results here, between a Fenix 5x, and my Suunto SSWHR Baro. The tracks in the "tough" parts were WAY different, and if I can find the GPS Files Link, I'll post it here. On features, just about everything except perhaps Anaerobic and Aerobic threshhold are available in the new (beta stage) Suunto App. Tracks steps with history, calorie burn, with history, sleep with history, but as of this point doesn't differentiate between deep, and normal/restless sleep. The watch does however, so it's most likely soon to come in the app.

Here's the link: MyGPSFiles

Personally, I've solved the "features" problem, I use an Apple Watch series 3, now as my "regular day to day" watch, although some elementary testing shows that it's pretty close to the Suunto in activity tracking, especially if I pair it with the Tickr-X, the Suunto Smart Sensor, or the Rhythm 24.

That's what works for me, of course, everyone's mileage will vary, and it's kind of like "I like my Ford, and your Chevy sucks" type argument. I say whatever floats your boat. I did read DC Rainmakers review on the F5plus, and frankly, I'm not that impressed, I'd like to see what ACTUALLY works as planned, so I'll be watching the forums to see where the hidden secrets are.


----------



## IronP

Guys, checking the latest DCrainmaker review from the fenix line, we can see some GPS tracks reportings from the S9.
And they are BAD!!!! (Its in beta, but they are really bad!!) Starting to be worried...!
Not sure if suunto can still correct that much the software, at this point until release!!


----------



## likepend1

IronP said:


> Guys, checking the latest DCrainmaker review from the fenix line, we can see some GPS tracks reportings from the S9.
> And they are BAD!!!! (Its in beta, but they are really bad!!) Starting to be worried...!
> Not sure if suunto can still correct that much the software, at this point until release!!


Not worried at all. That's why Suunto give watches to athletes and tech-reviewers in the first place, to test them under real conditions (that's valuable data for Suunto).

We have seen that over the last couple of years. If you pre-order you have to live with problems like that. Just wait a few months, updates & reviews.


----------



## bcalvanese

picked up a fenix 5x plus at BestBuy yesterday. It was the last one, and all other models where sold out.

If all goes well with it, and i don't have to "return" it, I would probably sell my 5x for $400.00 (BNC) if anyone is interested.


----------



## sb029111

bcalvanese said:


> picked up a fenix 5x plus at BestBuy yesterday. It was the last one, and all other models where sold out.
> 
> If all goes well with it, and i don't have to "return" it, I would probably sell my 5x for $400.00 (BNC) if anyone is interested.


Can we return it if we don't like it? <Running, ducking thrown objects!> You expected no less, didn't you? LOL


----------



## sb029111

IronP said:


> Guys, checking the latest DCrainmaker review from the fenix line, we can see some GPS tracks reportings from the S9.
> And they are BAD!!!! (Its in beta, but they are really bad!!) Starting to be worried...!
> Not sure if suunto can still correct that much the software, at this point until release!!


Don't be worried, Ray has been known to be very biased, and while it's possible that those particular tracks had a problem, I'll wait and watch the forums, and see what the "real world" results are, as it's very unlikely that I'll do much hiking in the Swiss Alps, (or was it French?), so let's see what they look like on a bike ride in normal environs. I have my own little areas here that I know give watches problems for some reason, even the Ambit 3 Peak, and those areas are what is important to me.


----------



## johneh

Does anyone know what the bezel coating is for this? Hoping for DLC at this price point but I can't find any information on it.


----------



## martowl

bcalvanese said:


> I have openly admitted to be a compulsive returner, but yet you keep feeling the need to poke me with that stick?
> 
> I am just stating "my" opinion based on "my" experience with these devices. The up side to being a compulsive returner is that I learn a lot about the devices. The down side is that they probably have my picture posted in a few of the stores...lol
> 
> I like Suunto devices, and I hope they do catch with the features that Garmin offers.


So a different opinion here. I recently tried a 5x for 3 weeks. I do not want the Garmin features on my Suunto nor do I want Suunto to "catch up." In fact, I would have liked an S9 with no OHR, thinner and better battery life as the OHR would not be sucking the battery life out.
Sorry, I may be a minority but I do not need nor do I want:
1. Sleep tracking
2. All day HR
3. Step tracking
4. Pay with watch
5. Music
6. VO2 Max
7. I don't find PTE that useful
8. My recovery time is always more than I expect (maybe I should increase my training number)

Others:
Suunto has its own beta forum now for the app, they may extend this.
I prefer MC to GarminConnect, I think it is much, much better.

my list goes on too......
For example, I have had one lost move and one messed up race (watch restarted) all with early versions of the Spartan, nothing in a long time. That includes using Suuntos since 2007 a good 10 years or more.
I care more about the vertical than my exact GPS track and I do not usually run by pace.

The battery management on the S9 is a dream for me. The big and very heavy (according to DCRainmaker 1.5g more) 5x+ has up to 36h in GPS recording. I know that maps will seriously impact that so no navigation. What good is Nav if you cannot use it? I am going to be able to run a route on the S9 during a 100 mile race! Or fastpacking, it will go 30h on Best fix.Yay!

FusedTrack is pretty amazing.....


----------



## martowl

IronP said:


> Guys, checking the latest DCrainmaker review from the fenix line, we can see some GPS tracks reportings from the S9.
> And they are BAD!!!! (Its in beta, but they are really bad!!) Starting to be worried...!
> Not sure if suunto can still correct that much the software, at this point until release!!


I have communicated with beta testers for Suunto and the vast majority of the S9 tracks on 1 min GPS fix are like what most of Ray reported! ONLY ONE was messed up, remember, this is at 1 MINUTE fix not 1 second fix. There are still some issues to probably work out on FusedTrack, it is new for Suunto. It may be fixed before release, the firmware versions for testers get replaced 2x per week so what you saw is not what is there now.

My S9 is ordered and I am not worried.


----------



## likepend1

johneh said:


> Does anyone know what the bezel coating is for this? Hoping for DLC at this price point but I can't find any information on it.


Stainless steel, no coating.


----------



## johneh

likepend1 said:


> Stainless steel, no coating.


The steel is black (on the black model, maybe I should have specified) which means something has been done to it. There's definitely a coating of some sorts that's been applied to it.


----------



## likepend1

johneh said:


> The steel is black (on the black model, maybe I should have specified) which means something has been done to it. There's definitely a coating of some sorts that's been applied to it.


you are right: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71DBTn-FzOL._SL1500_.jpg

and you can't find a thing online about the coating (just the material of the bezel). Just stainless steel, SSU is Titanium (even though it's "painted/coated" black).

my ambit2-black was just painted-steel  the buttons wore out quickly & one hit --> scratch. SSU-black is much more sturdy (anodized coating?), hasn't worn out that quickly (the buttons especially). Still have some scratches.

Would be really interesting to know if Suunto is using DLC coating on the premium watches (especially the SSU - Titanium STEALTH) or just anodized?

(As far as i know the new fenix 5 plus models have DLC and the Tactix Bravo has DLC (bezel) & PVD (buttons) coating.)


----------



## johneh

likepend1 said:


> you are right: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71DBTn-FzOL._SL1500_.jpg
> 
> and you can't find a thing online about the coating (just the material of the bezel). Just stainless steel, SSU is Titanium (even though it's "painted/coated" black).
> 
> my ambit2-black was just painted-steel  the buttons wore out quickly & one hit --> scratch. SSU-black is much more sturdy, hasn't worn out that quickly (the buttons especially). Still have some scratches. Would be really interesting to know if Suunto is using DLC coating on the premium watches (especially the SSU - Titanium STEALTH)


You'd hope for the price they would be. I'm currently wearing a Garmin Tactix Charlie which has a DLC coated Titanium Bezel, but the price difference between this and the SUUNTO 9 is about $220 Canadian so I could be persuaded to switch if they're using DLC on it. I can return my Garmin until July 16th so I still have some time to find out the answer.


----------



## slashas

the5krunner said:


> everyone knows garmin has more features...but will use use them?
> many of those features you quote will be used by people who use the optical hrm....is Garmin's optical hrm really that accurate? a lot of those super-clever features rely on OHR (when i use them i use a chest strap to ensure they remain super clever)
> i looked at the ticwatch SE. It's GPS over a long and known course was 100.1% of the median agreed distance yet it was just about the worst performer for gps. ie the variances just happened to even out.
> I can show you a track of the fenix 5x with glonass taking me through the river thames when running. no other watch out of beta has done that
> 
> I use garmins a lot and like them in many ways. but i get the data out of the ecosystem as soon as possible (same with suunto data tbh)
> 
> if you like features...you generally buy garmin. if you like more accuracy...maybe not.


So how come in DC's tracks all Garmin's performs better than suunto?  and doesn't matter on what FW both are  I read his articles like extended marketing material, most of the time he repeats himself so looks like template  I gave up on this dishonest person long long time ago...


----------



## slashas

sb029111 said:


> I did a short test a few days ago, and posted the results here, between a Fenix 5x, and my Suunto SSWHR Baro. The tracks in the "tough" parts were WAY different, and if I can find the GPS Files Link, I'll post it here. On features, just about everything except perhaps Anaerobic and Aerobic threshhold are available in the new (beta stage) Suunto App. Tracks steps with history, calorie burn, with history, sleep with history, but as of this point doesn't differentiate between deep, and normal/restless sleep. The watch does however, so it's most likely soon to come in the app.
> 
> Here's the link: MyGPSFiles
> 
> Personally, I've solved the "features" problem, I use an Apple Watch series 3, now as my "regular day to day" watch, although some elementary testing shows that it's pretty close to the Suunto in activity tracking, especially if I pair it with the Tickr-X, the Suunto Smart Sensor, or the Rhythm 24.
> 
> That's what works for me, of course, everyone's mileage will vary, and it's kind of like "I like my Ford, and your Chevy sucks" type argument. I say whatever floats your boat. I did read DC Rainmakers review on the F5plus, and frankly, I'm not that impressed, I'd like to see what ACTUALLY works as planned, so I'll be watching the forums to see where the hidden secrets are.


I was impressed by the price


----------



## the5krunner

slashas said:


> So how come in DC's tracks all Garmin's performs better than suunto?  and doesn't matter on what FW both are  I read his articles like extended marketing material, most of the time he repeats himself so looks like template  I gave up on this dishonest person long long time ago...


thank you for your kind words of support, personal attacks always add a little spice to our otherwise dull lives.

the GPS test files FIT/TCX for when i do a standard test are publically available. The course and methodology are stated so anyone can re-do the 'test' (obviously I use ad-hoc real worls experience too)

FWIW my results generally agree with what @fellrnr says who arrives at similar conclusions by a different methodology.

Many people who want accurate gps will say that suunto is generally better than garmin in that respect.

these published images on the suunto 9's 'best mode' tracks are hardly taken out of a suunto marketing guide: https://the5krunner.com/2018/06/18/suunto-9-some-gps-tracks/ FWIW: DCR commented that he agreed with me in this particular instance.

Similarly trying to break FusedTrack as here https://the5krunner.com/2018/06/14/suunto-9-breaking-fusedtrack/ also shows it can be done but I'm not sure i've seen anyone else do that...most others seem to say its' wonderful.

as you say =>


----------



## kralik_j

www.dcrainmaker.com/2018/06/garmin-fenix5-plus-5s-5x-in-depth-review.html

Very large review, i like that

This features what released garmin is what is missing in Suunto example model 9

My top wish:
1) ClimbPro
Interesting feature. Finaly can to advise in details for closest climb
"Distance Climbed of this climb: 1.03mi
Current Ascent: 676ft
Average Gradient: 15%
Vertical Speed: 1300ft/hour
Time for climb: 1:36:03 (I had to take some fugly detours)
Climb Number: 1 of 1" 
Notice what is missing for me is how ascent meters should climb on this Nr climb. It is simply mathematic formula of elevations on this distance scale

2)topo maps
Great feature for better orientation in country. 
Mostly I'm using route navi via 
breadcrumb. But sometimes I discovery during my workout some interesting poits, buildings. In this case I open my android locus with topo map and make small deviations on my route. And here I start in terrain navigation with my android locus map till I come back on planed track

3) music and payment
Perfect tool how to train without 5" cell and money or credit card. Last experience from beach running without money and water was that I used water from beach showers ?
To control music player from cell in pocket is after 20km run very obtrusive

4) galileo or option send sms where can find me or pickup me will be nice dream

All of these is my wish to have in my Suunto (spartan or new 9 model).
Why not garmin?
I don't like garmin casing
I dont like menu face or menu design of garmin
I dont like garmin web interface


----------



## oli70

I guess the black suunto 9 is just oxidized. No special coating like pvd or so. otherwise they would've mention it, i think.


----------



## johneh

oli70 said:


> I guess the black suunto 9 is just oxidized. No special coating like pvd or so. otherwise they would've mention it, i think.


Disappointing at this price point if that's the case. It's a bit of a bummer that it's so difficult to find this information.


----------



## bcalvanese

bruceames said:


> Why are we arguing this again? Everyone knows that Garmin has more features, but until there watches can be shown to be as accurate and reliable then I will stick with Suunto. Besides most of those extra features are pretty frivolous and many with very questionable accuracy. For example, I would never trust a watch to tell me what my Vo2 max is. I do that in a lab test.


I have done many tests between Suunto and Garmin devices on several different courses that I use. The Suunto GPS on the A3P is a little more accurate than Garmin, and the GPS on the SSU is about the same as the Garmin. The pace on the Suunto's seem to be less eratic than the Garmin's though. Altimiter seems about the same on both Suunto and Garmin. I have compared the Garmin OHR to the Suunto chest strap many many times both cycling, power walking, and running. The OHR has never been more than a few beats off.

As far as VO2max goes, I think Garmin is more accurate than any other device i have ever used (and you know I have used and "returned" many). I wish it wasn't because it gives me the lowest VO2max number out of the other devices. Is it as accurate as a lab test? Probably not, but it is probably close enough.

I do like Suunto devices and they are slightly better in a couple area's, but they just seem a little "unfinished" (for lack of a better word) to me.

A couple years ago used to hate Garmin because their software was so buggy. I wanted to smash my F3HR with a hammer and send it back to them with a mean note. I used to have to wear my A3P as a backup because my F3HR was resetting when I saved a workout and losing the workout. Garmin has come a long way with their software since then, and I can now depend on them again.


----------



## bcalvanese

martowl said:


> So a different opinion here. I recently tried a 5x for 3 weeks. I do not want the Garmin features on my Suunto nor do I want Suunto to "catch up." In fact, I would have liked an S9 with no OHR, thinner and better battery life as the OHR would not be sucking the battery life out.
> Sorry, I may be a minority but I do not need nor do I want:
> 1. Sleep tracking
> 2. All day HR
> 3. Step tracking
> 4. Pay with watch
> 5. Music
> 6. VO2 Max
> 7. I don't find PTE that useful
> 8. My recovery time is always more than I expect (maybe I should increase my training number)
> 
> Others:
> Suunto has its own beta forum now for the app, they may extend this.
> I prefer MC to GarminConnect, I think it is much, much better.
> 
> my list goes on too......
> For example, I have had one lost move and one messed up race (watch restarted) all with early versions of the Spartan, nothing in a long time. That includes using Suuntos since 2007 a good 10 years or more.
> I care more about the vertical than my exact GPS track and I do not usually run by pace.
> 
> The battery management on the S9 is a dream for me. The big and very heavy (according to DCRainmaker 1.5g more) 5x+ has up to 36h in GPS recording. I know that maps will seriously impact that so no navigation. What good is Nav if you cannot use it? I am going to be able to run a route on the S9 during a 100 mile race! Or fastpacking, it will go 30h on Best fix.Yay!
> 
> FusedTrack is pretty amazing.....


The OHR that Suunto uses is a battery killer in and of itself, and I was not all that impressed with it's accuracy either. The Garmin OHR uses very little battery and is pretty darn accurate. I have compared it with Garmin/Suunto/Polar chest straps and it has never been more than a few beats off.

If I was an ultra marathoner like you, I probably would not care about the tracking features either, but I'm just a regular person trying to get and stay fit.
1. Sleep tracking (like to see how well i'm sleeping)
2. All day HR (like to track my RHR to see how it changes with my fitness level)
3. Step tracking (like to track my steps and do challenges with other connect users)
4. Pay with watch (no desire to use this but have the option if i ever want to)
5. Music (i always bring my phone in case of emergency, but it's nice to have this option if needed)
6. VO2 Max (this is important to me for tracking my improvement)
7. I don't find PTE that useful (Garmin give aerobic and anaerobic TE and seems to be pretty accurate)
8. My recovery time is always more than I expect (Suunto seems to give more recovery time than Garmin)

A couple years ago I was losing activities with my F3HR and had to wear my A3P as a backup. I hated Garmin back then, but they have come a long was, and I can actually depend on them now.

I just got the 5x Plus and plan on testing out how well the battery does with navigation, but you gotta realize that not everyone does ultra marathons like you do, and they are not going to require every last drop of battery power to get through a single activity.

We all have different goals and needs, and we choose our devices accordingly.


----------



## bruceames

Want to get the 9, but not sure when...


----------



## martowl

bcalvanese said:


> The OHR that Suunto uses is a battery killer in and of itself, and I was not all that impressed with it's accuracy either. The Garmin OHR uses very little battery and is pretty darn accurate. I have compared it with Garmin/Suunto/Polar chest straps and it has never been more than a few beats off.
> 
> If I was an ultra marathoner like you, I probably would not care about the tracking features either, but I'm just a regular person trying to get and stay fit.
> 
> A couple years ago I was losing activities with my F3HR and had to wear my A3P as a backup. I hated Garmin back then, but they have come a long was, and I can actually depend on them now.
> 
> I just got the 5x Plus and plan on testing out how well the battery does with navigation, but you gotta realize that not everyone does ultra marathons like you do, and they are not going to require every last drop of battery power to get through a single activity.
> 
> We all have different goals and needs, and we choose our devices accordingly.


Well said! Why I say the S9 is ideal for me and why what I wrote was for me...clearly I fit into the target audience. I would argue most do not, few folks are crazy enough to run all day and then try to run all night too!

So, Suunto makes other models that I think should have some or all of the features you need. Garmin makes a plethora of devices for folks and I think fit the crowd well. However, their offerings for what I want are not great. The 5X or X+ is way to heavy for me and the others simply do not have the battery power that I want. So, I do not think Garmin is serving the ultra crowd very well, Suunto should be capitalizing on this, whether they can break into the "other" much more lucrative market is an open question.


----------



## bcalvanese

Even though I have my own opinion on certain things does not mean I don't respect you guys. I respect you more than you know.

To have the self discipline to run ultra marathons is amazing, and it shows how much heart you all have.

I solute you all!!!


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Talking of GPS tracks: https://www.uhrenundtouren.com/en/suunto-9-gps-testing-best-gps-at-the-lgt-alpine-marathon/


----------



## tombell

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Talking of GPS tracks: https://www.uhrenundtouren.com/en/suunto-9-gps-testing-best-gps-at-the-lgt-alpine-marathon/


Thanks for the article. Very informative and indeed the S9 seems promising


----------



## sb029111

bcalvanese said:


> Even though I have my own opinion on certain things does not mean I don't respect you guys. I respect you more than you know.
> 
> To have the self discipline to run ultra marathons is amazing, and it shows how much heart you all have.
> 
> I solute you all!!!


Did you notice that in the newest beta on the Garmin forums, that they are implementing Galileo in the "older" Fenix 5 series? That's cool for all that have the Fenix 5, 5x, and 5s watches. I have to wonder if Suunto is going to do that for the Spartan series.


----------



## bcalvanese

sb029111 said:


> Can we return it if we don't like it? <Running, ducking thrown objects!> You expected no less, didn't you? LOL


hahaha

I actually did return it...LOL

The GPS with Galileo was only slightly better than my 5x with GPS only. Also I don't really care about the music because I always bring my phone on activities in case of an emergency.

If the GPS was better I would have considered keeping it, but for $850.00 and only slightly better GPS, I did not think it was worth keeping.

Not sure if I will try the Suunto 9 or not. I think I will wait and see the reviews once it is released.


----------



## sb029111

bcalvanese said:


> hahaha
> 
> I actually did return it...LOL
> 
> The GPS with Galileo was only slightly better than my 5x with GPS only. Also I don't really care about the music because I always bring my phone on activities in case of an emergency.
> 
> If the GPS was better I would have considered keeping it, but for $850.00 and only slightly better GPS, I did not think it was worth keeping.
> 
> Not sure if I will try the Suunto 9 or not. I think I will wait and see the reviews once it is released.


Look at the beta for the 5x, they have Galileo in it, I updated the firmware, and for me, on today's walk in fairly heavy tree cover, the track wasn't nearly as "jerky" as it was with just the GPS, or GPS/GLONASS. Of course, this is one walk, and done on different days, but with my old F5X, the zig zag was prevelent, and a predictable feature whenever near trees, houses, or a fence. That's pretty much gone now. Give it a shot.
I was considering another Garmin, along with the Suunto 9, and since I found a used F5x with the gold connectors at a reasonable price ($380), I decided to get it. Now I have the SSWHR Baro, and the F5x, and intend to do some interesting comparisons.


----------



## bcalvanese

sb029111 said:


> Look at the beta for the 5x, they have Galileo in it, I updated the firmware, and for me, on today's walk in fairly heavy tree cover, the track wasn't nearly as "jerky" as it was with just the GPS, or GPS/GLONASS. Of course, this is one walk, and done on different days, but with my old F5X, the zig zag was prevelent, and a predictable feature whenever near trees, houses, or a fence. That's pretty much gone now. Give it a shot.
> I was considering another Garmin, along with the Suunto 9, and since I found a used F5x with the gold connectors at a reasonable price ($380), I decided to get it. Now I have the SSWHR Baro, and the F5x, and intend to do some interesting comparisons.


Yeah, just installed the beta and will test it out on my lunch break with some intervals.

Thanks.

My 5x has the gold contacts too.

I am considering trying out the Suunto 9 as well.


----------



## bcalvanese

Did the launch get delayed for some reason for the Suunto 9?

I don't see them available in any stores yet.


----------



## SUPmission

SUUNTO ending their last post with "It is now time to recharge your watch - and yourself" on a video post about optimising battery duration worries me.






My ULTRA is still dying on me on my ultra races even on power saving mode. Dead within the 6th hour in cold weather. So bad that I always have to run the Ambit3 Sapphire as backup. There's glitches yet to be addressed on the SSU. Now the 9 just seemed like they got us punk'd with the premature ULTRA release. And finally NOW the product that the SSU was meant to be. I'll wait until all kinks are ironed out. OR until the 9th update.


----------



## martowl

I have my S9. Walk test today was fine, will do run test tomorrow and long B2B runs in the mountains this weekend. The watch is very nice looking flatter and a bit thinner than the ultra. Unlike @SUPmission, I have used my Ultra extensively in the cold with SkiMo and have had good battery life. The S9 should be better.


----------



## bcalvanese

martowl said:


> I have my S9. Walk test today was fine, will do run test tomorrow and long B2B runs in the mountains this weekend. The watch is very nice looking flatter and a bit thinner than the ultra. Unlike @SUPmission, I have used my Ultra extensively in the cold with SkiMo and have had good battery life. The S9 should be better.


Can you post some move links please?

thanks,


----------



## martowl

bcalvanese said:


> Can you post some move links please?
> 
> thanks,


I will post the runs to MC and link back here. I don't upload these walks to MC, you can see them on the Suunto (Sportstracker app @ Bradley Olwin


----------



## bcalvanese

martowl said:


> I will post the runs to MC and link back here. I don't upload these walks to MC, you can see them on the Suunto (Sportstracker app @ Bradley Olwin


Thanks. I found your 2 walking tests. Can you tell me what GPS setting you used for those?


----------



## martowl

bcalvanese said:


> Thanks. I found your 2 walking tests. Can you tell me what GPS setting you used for those?


Both are best, I will be trying running this weekend with Ultra battery setting and fused track on a course I have run with more than 1 Ambit model as well as SSU so it will be a good comparison. I may run with both S9 and SSU on one of the days this weekend. Tomorrow morning I will have a run posted and I may record the walk back to my car today.


----------



## sb029111

bcalvanese said:


> Thanks. I found your 2 walking tests. Can you tell me what GPS setting you used for those?


@bcalvanese, did you ever try the beta for your Fenix 5x, with Galileo?


----------



## bcalvanese

sb029111 said:


> @bcalvanese, did you ever try the beta for your Fenix 5x, with Galileo?


Yes. I have the beta on my 5x and have tried it with Galileo. I did not see much difference between Galileo and just using regular GPS. Maybe a slight edge to the Galileo.


----------



## bcalvanese

martowl said:


> Both are best, I will be trying running this weekend with Ultra battery setting and fused track on a course I have run with more than 1 Ambit model as well as SSU so it will be a good comparison. I may run with both S9 and SSU on one of the days this weekend. Tomorrow morning I will have a run posted and I may record the walk back to my car today.


are the tracks actually where you walked, or are they supposed to be on the roads?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

martowl said:


> Both are best, I will be trying running this weekend with Ultra battery setting and fused track on a course I have run with more than 1 Ambit model as well as SSU so it will be a good comparison. I may run with both S9 and SSU on one of the days this weekend. Tomorrow morning I will have a run posted and I may record the walk back to my car today.


Remember to keep a distance between the watches if you wear them on the same arm. Or if not, that there will be some offset effect depending on which arm they were worn on... Although, with the Ultra battery mode and FusedTrack, that may be less of an issue. Or more


----------



## kralik_j

martowl said:


> bcalvanese said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post some move links please?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> I will post the runs to MC and link back here. I don't upload these walks to MC, you can see them on the Suunto (Sportstracker app @ Bradley Olwin
Click to expand...

I have had issue with synchronization. The first via Sunnto app was correct also to the sporttracker, but no migration workout to the MC. After instalation MC app no success.

I losed workout from MC platform.

This is sad that the suunto team "sleep" with web MC interface development, sleep with mobile app, sleep with watch screen and features.

Hm, but new watch are here ?


----------



## buenosbias

After a few runs with the Suunto 9, my preliminary verdict:
* GPS slightly better than SSU
* wrist HR too unreliable, I would have preferred a watch without that
* battery saving options: not a technological revolution, but a great step for usability in ultrarunning – pending a field test in a race setting
* a few glitches in sync of settings with movescount, only a bit annoying
* very good looking watch – in fact, my all-time favourite design-wise


----------



## IronP

Hi guys,
I received my S9 as present this week!
So, I charged the watch, sync and updated the watch with my macbook and paired it with my phone. Everything worked perfect, as it should be.
So, i did as well in the past days two trainings with the S9.
First was a 30k run:
GPS was set in "performance" (Best possible)
From this run, i can say that the tracking was much better than the Ultra or the Sport Baro or even the Ambit Peak.
I did a route that i use to do through the years and i already know where the watches get lost.....yes even the ambit.
So...at the parts where the route is challeging, the S9 also had a hard time, but at the parts where it was good, than it was really good!









The other training was an openwater....and this one, the watch just shines!!
I never ever had such a smooth tracking in openwater! Even when i was putting my old polar gps sensor inside my cap, back in 2010....!









For what concerns the wrist HR, its better than my Sport Baro, i didn't have any drop while running or swimming, so solid measurement.

For what concerns the battery life...I am using it with the performance mode and HR wrist on, and it is burning at a rate of 7% per hour...! So....the claimed 25h is just not possible....

Cheers...


----------



## likepend1

IronP said:


> For what concerns the battery life...I am using it with the performance mode and HR wrist on, and it is burning at a rate of 7% per hour...! So....the claimed 25h is just not possible....
> 
> Cheers...


That's normal behaviour with new devices (battery calibration). You have to full-charge it (and leave it for 2-3 hours / or over night) a few times. (Same happened to me (SSU). was dropping 10% per hour, after a few weeks it settled to 5%).

& especially thx for the swimming GPS-data! Looks fantastic!! Suunto said they are gonna bring the Fusedtrack to other sport modes (especially swimming, because of the hand-immersion), but that track looks amazing already


----------



## martowl

kralik_j said:


> I have had issue with synchronization. The first via Sunnto app was correct also to the sporttracker, but no migration workout to the MC. After instalation MC app no success.
> 
> I losed workout from MC platform.
> 
> This is sad that the suunto team "sleep" with web MC interface development, sleep with mobile app, sleep with watch screen and features.
> 
> Hm, but new watch are here ?


Suunto app is in beta for all but S3F and it does not yet transfer to MC so that is the behavior. Both MC app and Suunto app on the same phone is NOT recommended as they will interfere with each other. Only have one app on the phone. If you use the Suunto app you need to sync with the cable to transfer to MC and you will not lose moves. Did you try to sync with the cable?


----------



## bcalvanese

Does the Suunto 9 use the same firmware as the Ultra?

Or is it a totally new firmware that will take 2 years to finish like the Ultra did?

I am very tempted to try one, but am not sure if it will be a similar fiasco like the Ultra was.

Also, they don't even sell the Ultra at REI anymore, and the Suunto website has all the Ultra's at 45% off.

Does this mean they are discontinuing the Ultra?


----------



## likepend1

bcalvanese said:


> Does the Suunto 9 use the same firmware as the Ultra?


yes, it uses the "spartan"-platform. The only difference is the battery-management stuff & GPS-Fusedtrack-algorithm.



bcalvanese said:


> Also, they don't even sell the Ultra at REI anymore, and the Suunto website has all the Ultra's at 45% off.
> Does this mean they are discontinuing the Ultra?


yes, Spartan line is dead! The naming was just awful (Suunto Spartan Trainer Wrist HR  ....) & confusing for customers
The simple numbering now is basically a restart. Fitness @ 3, Outdoors(Topline)@9, probably a mid-tier @6 or so later?

The last 2 years were tough for Suunto (don't know what Polar is doing  ). Just like Polar they released a watch (v800) a year too early and had to catch up. Lots of frustated customers. The Spartan platform still lacks features (customisation, APPS???). 2 years, .... 2 years .... Meanwhile they acquired Sports-tracker, which was a great move!! Nevertheless, combining these two platforms seems to be a huge pain in the .....! Will probably take them another year.


----------



## synjutrzenki

Can any of the users say if the HR belt works well, or if there are mistakes with heart rate, my sport wrist HR goes crazy and I want to replace it with Suunto9


----------



## slashas

synjutrzenki said:


> Can any of the users say if the HR belt works well, or if there are mistakes with heart rate, my sport wrist HR goes crazy and I want to replace it with Suunto9


How belt is related to watch? If belt is faulty watch swapping won't help


----------



## martowl

synjutrzenki said:


> Can any of the users say if the HR belt works well, or if there are mistakes with heart rate, my sport wrist HR goes crazy and I want to replace it with Suunto9


The OHR for me is ok but not great. It tends to overshoot when I run trails downhill. Daily tracking HR is fine and running a flat course seems ok. I use the Suunto BT sensor for most of my moves and it works great. I like that I can leave the watch in the gym locker and the HR will cache and sync back to the watch.


----------



## Quotron

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2018/07/5-random-things-i-did-this-weekend-73.html

1 data point, but doesn't look great. Obviously need to see a lot more


----------



## Quotron

Suunto/Salomon seem to have finally upgraded Max King from an A3P to a Suunto9, some moves of his from Strava

https://www.strava.com/activities/1670132097
https://www.strava.com/activities/1672105516
https://www.strava.com/activities/1666397735

This one is disconcerting
https://www.strava.com/activities/1670131914


----------



## slashas

Quotron said:


> https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2018/07/5-random-things-i-did-this-weekend-73.html
> 
> 1 data point, but doesn't look great. Obviously need to see a lot more


He swims so slow that watch is emerged in the water most of the time  more stroke rate = more accuracy 
And check this guy swim track a lot better right?
https://the5krunner.com/2018/06/18/suunto-9-some-gps-tracks/


----------



## likepend1

slashas said:


> He swims so slow that watch is emerged in the water most of the time  more stroke rate = more accuracy
> And check this guy swim track a lot better right?
> https://the5krunner.com/2018/06/18/suunto-9-some-gps-tracks/


The good thing is, that we have multiple sources (reviewers that do real-world-testing) available and that is very good for us customers.
& lots of people here are posting their results and i'm very thankful for that (makes it easier for me to make a decision).


----------



## slashas

That is true, but when so biased person does reviews and outcome is mostly always negative for particular brand I am getting suspicious as personally I came from Farmin world starting with Fenix2, but realizing that suunto is much more reliable in terms of metrics it is showing.


----------



## divinours

slashas said:


> He swims so slow that watch is emerged in the water most of the time  more stroke rate = more accuracy
> And check this guy swim track a lot better right?
> https://the5krunner.com/2018/06/18/suunto-9-some-gps-tracks/


The way the S9 does open-water swimming does not seem much improved compared to the SSU, which I find surprisingly good.
Examples (most deviations from a straight line are due to my inability to keep a heading while snorkeling :-d):
divinours's 0:34 h Openwater swimming Move
divinours's 0:28 h Openwater swimming Move


----------



## likepend1

divinours said:


> The way the S9 does open-water swimming does not seem much improved compared to the SSU, which I find surprisingly good.
> Examples (most deviations from a straight line are due to my inability to keep a heading while snorkeling :-d):
> divinours's 0:34 h Openwater swimming Move
> divinours's 0:28 h Openwater swimming Move


Absolutely. And the future looks even brighter  Suunto plan to bring the FusedTrack-algorithm to other sport modes (swimming, hand submerged - use local sensor data instead of external).


----------



## mainframe

To the Suunto insiders on here....any chance of Galileo support soon on this watch? The chipset will support it (but antenna may not)....


----------



## Egika

Antenna definitely does, as Galileo uses the same base frequency as Navstar


----------



## PTBC

Any idea if the S9 has a redesigned antenna from the SSU?


----------



## silentvoyager

Quotron said:


> Suunto/Salomon seem to have finally upgraded Max King from an A3P to a Suunto9, some moves of his from Strava
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1670132097
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1672105516
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1666397735
> 
> This one is disconcerting
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1670131914


The last one is famous Mount Marathon. Super steep terrain.


----------



## dcrainmaker

slashas said:


> That is true, but when so biased person does reviews and outcome is mostly always negative for particular brand I am getting suspicious as personally I came from Farmin world starting with Fenix2, but realizing that suunto is much more reliable in terms of metrics it is showing.


Cool story.

Out of curiosity - did you bother to watch the video?


----------



## mainframe

likepend1 said:


> slashas said:
> 
> 
> 
> He swims so slow that watch is emerged in the water most of the time  more stroke rate = more accuracy
> And check this guy swim track a lot better right?
> https://the5krunner.com/2018/06/18/suunto-9-some-gps-tracks/
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing is, that we have multiple sources (reviewers that do real-world-testing) available and that is very good for us customers.
> & lots of people here are posting their results and i'm very thankful for that (makes it easier for me to make a decision).
Click to expand...

Taken individually these reviewers/bloggers are not very useful when it comes to GPS accuracy. None of them generate a proper sample size or use a properly designed methodology. Many just hand wave bad sample size saying conclusions are "tentative"....read "almost useless". Some even use over exaggerated language in post titles as a form of click bait (you know who you are!...not something I've seen from DCR though).

Whether or not one could build some kind of meta analysis from all of them....probably better to start from scratch..

I did think DC hit the nail on the head with the OWS F5+ post....assuming it's too extreme a result to be explained by variation in conditions and is a real issue (sample size again!)...don't Garmin do any real world testing before they release a £rediculous product??

Suunto almost as bad....still working on GPS algorithms AFTER S9 release....why break the habit of a lifetime?


----------



## slashas

dcrainmaker said:


> Cool story.
> 
> Out of curiosity - did you bother to watch the video?


Watched 3 minutes and when I saw how you swim turned off


----------



## Oeffi

Hi all, I really do appreciate all your efforts and comments in this forum, I was already following this forums since the release of the SSU. 
So I also was quite keen to see the GPS performance of the S9, after all the disappointments I had with the SSU, Fenix 3 & 5, Garmin Forerunner 235 & 925. I did a fall back to the Ambit3 about 1 year ago, before I've found out that the GPS performance of the Spartan Trainer was close to what I was looking for as well, and pretty much the same as on the Ambit3 Peak. And after a few weeks of benchmarks between the Ambit3 and the Spartan Trainer I've decided to use the Spartan Trainer, which really performed great the last 6 months (GPS accuracy wise). So I was interested in a comparison between the Spartan Trainer and the S9. Received my S9 today and immediately went out for a lunch break run. The first result was quite satisfying:

Spartan Trainer:
Oeffi1912's 0:50 h Running Move

S9:
Oeffi1912's 0:50 h Running Move

Regarding HR, I've used a Suunto HR belt (BT) paired with the Spartan Trainer, and the wrist HR on the S9. The wrist HR on the S9 is better than on the Spartan Trainer, but whatever I'll do, I'll continue to use the HR belt since this is the only real reliable HR accuracy in my opinion.

The GPS performance seems to be a bit smoother on the Spartan Trainer still, but I was really positively surprised about the S9! Will do some more runs within the next days, including some runs in the forest etc..

Both units have the latest FW installed.


----------



## Oeffi

sorry, duplicate post!


----------



## Oeffi

Day 2, second comparison between Spartan Trainer and S9. The track has a heavy tree coverage (approx. 85% )and some tough conditions for GPS:

Here are the results:

Spartan Trainer:
Oeffi1912's 1:18 h Running Move

S9:
Oeffi1912's 1:18 h Running Move

Still quite impressed about the GPS accuracy of the S9, even optical HR on the S9 was quite ok today, compared to the HR Belt paired with the Spartan Trainer.

What are your thoughts? Looks like the S9 can replace my Spartan Trainer soon....


----------



## tombell

mainframe said:


> Taken individually these reviewers/bloggers are not very useful when it comes to GPS accuracy. None of them generate a proper sample size or use a properly designed methodology. Many just hand wave bad sample size saying conclusions are "tentative"....read "almost useless". Some even use over exaggerated language in post titles as a form of click bait (you know who you are!...not something I've seen from DCR though).
> 
> Whether or not one could build some kind of meta analysis from all of them....probably better to start from scratch..
> 
> I did think DC hit the nail on the head with the OWS F5+ post....assuming it's too extreme a result to be explained by variation in conditions and is a real issue (sample size again!)...don't Garmin do any real world testing before they release a £rediculous product??
> 
> Suunto almost as bad....still working on GPS algorithms AFTER S9 release....why break the habit of a lifetime?





Oeffi said:


> Day 2, second comparison between Spartan Trainer and S9. The track has a heavy tree coverage (approx. 85% )and some tough conditions for GPS:
> 
> Here are the results:
> 
> Spartan Trainer:
> Oeffi1912's 1:18 h Running Move
> 
> S9:
> Oeffi1912's 1:18 h Running Move
> 
> Still quite impressed about the GPS accuracy of the S9, even optical HR on the S9 was quite ok today, compared to the HR Belt paired with the Spartan Trainer.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Looks like the S9 can replace my Spartan Trainer soon....


I am too getting very good GPS tracks in areas where I had issues in the past. 
Having said that, the SSU I replaced, lately was also behaving very nice (GPS wise)
The S9 however is also very nice to wear. I believe by far the most elegant watch Suunto produced
WHR needs a warm up period in order to settle and display more accurate readings
Battery consumption is also excellent. Yesterday I run for 75' with HR belt and it consumed only 4%
Battery consumption in watch mode with WHR needs improvement. I am seeing 15% per day with sleep tracking and WHR (no notifications)
Keep it up Suunto


----------



## kralik_j

Oeffi said:


> Day 2, second comparison between Spartan Trainer and S9. The track has a heavy tree coverage (approx. 85% )and some tough conditions for GPS:
> 
> Here are the results:
> 
> Spartan Trainer:
> Oeffi1912's 1:18 h Running Move
> 
> S9:
> Oeffi1912's 1:18 h Running Move
> 
> Still quite impressed about the GPS accuracy of the S9, even optical HR on the S9 was quite ok today, compared to the HR Belt paired with the Spartan Trainer.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Looks like the S9 can replace my Spartan Trainer soon....


Hallo pls make export both gpx files and use some web merge side for comaprison and put here

Regarding HR good or better compared to trainer?


----------



## Oeffi

kralik_j said:


> Hallo pls make export both gpx files and use some web merge side for comaprison and put here
> 
> Regarding HR good or better compared to trainer?


Sorry, didn't have much time to do so previously, was busy with running and working and wanted to share this immediately!  
Found MyGPSFiles to do so, so here's my first try, hope it works:

http://www.mygpsfiles.com/app/#4ePgJ0DJ

Regarding OHR, it seems to be better than the Trainer, but always like 2-5 beats higher compared to the HR belt (hope screenshot sharing also works here), blue graph is the HR belt & Trainer, orange graph is OHR with the S9:


----------



## Oeffi




----------



## martowl

Oeffi said:


> Day 2, second comparison between Spartan Trainer and S9. The track has a heavy tree coverage (approx. 85% )and some tough conditions for GPS:
> 
> Here are the results:
> 
> Spartan Trainer:
> Oeffi1912's 1:18 h Running Move
> 
> S9:
> Oeffi1912's 1:18 h Running Move
> 
> Still quite impressed about the GPS accuracy of the S9, even optical HR on the S9 was quite ok today, compared to the HR Belt paired with the Spartan Trainer.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Looks like the S9 can replace my Spartan Trainer soon....


Very nice, wish OHR would work that well for me...too much hair and skin that is tan are not a good combo.


----------



## slashas

Oeffi said:


> View attachment 13277017


I would say good, better to have a bit higher than lower bmp for safety  how about average?


----------



## slashas

martowl said:


> Very nice, wish OHR would work that well for me...too much hair and skin that is tan are not a good combo.


You can always shave your hair in ohrm area


----------



## mainframe

tombell said:


> Battery consumption in watch mode with WHR needs improvement. I am seeing 15% per day with sleep tracking and WHR (no notifications)
> Keep it up Suunto


To be fair to Suunto 15% per day matches their 7 day advertised battery life in watch/ OHR mode, per specs listed on their website.

It's another reason I'm looking at Garmin F5+ right now instead, despite the price etc..

If OHR is driving this I don't think you can hope for much better given it's the same unit as the Spartan WHR models which have been out for some time now


----------



## kralik_j

Double post, can't delete


----------



## kralik_j

@oeffi 
Blue trainer gpc track looks better


----------



## martowl

slashas said:


> martowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, wish OHR would work that well for me...too much hair and skin that is tan are not a good combo.
> 
> 
> 
> You can always shave your hair in ohrm area
Click to expand...

Yeah. I tried that.


----------



## slashas

martowl said:


> Yeah. I tried that.


Really!?  and?


----------



## Oeffi

kralik_j said:


> @oeffi
> Blue trainer gpc track looks better


Yes, still a bit better than the S9, but the S9 is quite close, whereas the SSU/Fenix3/Fenix5 etc. where far away from such an accuracy.
Still thinking about how it can be that the cheapest model in Suunto's line up (Trainer) has a better GPS accuracy than the most expensive one? Looks like the external GPS bumper still makes the difference (Ambit Series, Spartan Trainer)...and I don't really mind the GPS chip sitting outside the watch..


----------



## XCJagge

Note, if possible, remember to run same identical track out and back when you compare gps devices or try to judge gps accuarcy. We can't know where the correct line would be, so seeing just one line on map doesn't tell much. When there is two (out and back) or four (out and back twice) lines that should overlap - that will tell a lot more. Not one large loop, small loop same direction multiple times is not good either for not revealing systematic errors.


----------



## martowl

slashas said:


> Really!?  and?


Tried with the SSWHR and did not seem to matter, will try with the S9. Would love only using my belt for interval runs. The OHR works well for me on the flats but when ascending and descending for some reason it tends to be off, especially descending the HR goes through the roof. I don't know why but I may not be able to get it tight enough to prevent effects of bouncing. Many of the trails I run are steep and rocky, quite technical and my hands are often out to the the sides for balance so I don't break my face


----------



## bruceames

XCJagge said:


> Note, if possible, remember to run same identical track out and back when you compare gps devices or try to judge gps accuarcy. We can't know where the correct line would be, so seeing just one line on map doesn't tell much. When there is two (out and back) or four (out and back twice) lines that should overlap - that will tell a lot more. Not one large loop, small loop same direction multiple times is not good either for not revealing systematic errors.


I just did an out and back and the lines are closer together on the Suunto 9 (vs. SSU). However the lines on the 9 are too "wobbly" and it adds a little extra distance, about 2% on the couple runs I tried earlier. On this morning's out and back I switched the Stryd over to the 9 and now the distance is accurate because the Stryd is doing the measuring (as an uncalibrated footpod). Also comparing both watches I noticed the pace field was much more consistent on the 9 w/Stryd, whereas on the SSU it jumps around quite a bit. Didn't realize until now but I guess I've been spoiled by better pacing metrics with the Stryd all this time.

Top pic is Suunto 9 and bottom is SSU


----------



## bruceames

The OHR on the 9 is useless for me. It's way off (high) for about 10-15 minutes and then after getting warmed up, it still usually off by more than 5 beats and when it's close, it's always a couple of beats high. Note that this is while hiking/running up hill. When I go downhill, the OHR goes crazy and reads in the 170's or 180's the whole time. My Apple watch does a much better job and I was wearing the watch pretty tight.

This morning I used the chest strap on the 9 and the the scosche HR strap with the SSU (on my upper arm) and the Scosche was within a beat during the whole run. Although the run this morning was totally flat.


----------



## Surfer1983

bruceames said:


> XCJagge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note, if possible, remember to run same identical track out and back when you compare gps devices or try to judge gps accuarcy. We can't know where the correct line would be, so seeing just one line on map doesn't tell much. When there is two (out and back) or four (out and back twice) lines that should overlap - that will tell a lot more. Not one large loop, small loop same direction multiple times is not good either for not revealing systematic errors.
> 
> 
> 
> I just did an out and back and the lines are closer together on the Suunto 9 (vs. SSU). However the lines on the 9 are too "wobbly" and it adds a little extra distance, about 2% on the couple runs I tried earlier. On this morning's out and back I switched the Stryd over to the 9 and now the distance is accurate because the Stryd is doing the measuring (as an uncalibrated footpod). Also comparing both watches I noticed the pace field was much more consistent on the 9 w/Stryd, whereas on the SSU it jumps around quite a bit. Didn't realize until now but I guess I've been spoiled by better pacing metrics with the Stryd all this time.
> 
> Suunto 9 move
> 
> SSU move
Click to expand...

Which mode you use for running with stryd? I ask, because in the running modes distance and pace comes from wrist, with Fusedspeed!


----------



## GhostlyBG

Hi Guys, I was really looking forward to Suunto 9 as a replacement for my SSTWHR but I am not so sure right now I really want to replace it. I was expecting better GPS performance compared to the Trainer as I have had a few let downs recently (on easy park runs), and if there is something which can really upset me, it surely is inaccurate GPS data.  Before the SSTWHR I had an Ambit 2S and I don't really recall ever having GPS issues with it so I was expecting more from the newer units. I looked at Oeffi's tracks and his Trainer really does seem to perform better than the Suunto 9, which is unfortunate as I was hoping that would not be the case cause I want an easy justification to get rid of mine, lol. On the other hand my Trainer does not seem to perform as well as his. Decisions, decisions... 

Since I am into Ultras (I usually do 2-3 per season) and I have an 80-miler and an 100-miler pretty soon, I see the battery life as a good upside of the Suunto 9 as well as the sapphire glass + the baro. The altitude readings on the Trainer are sometimes pretty sketchy (which again was not the case on my Ambit 2S), and I was hoping the Suunto 9 would be a lot better in that department but I saw some people had some wacky altitude readings with the Suunto 9 as well. 

Do you think Suunto will make the needed adjustments to improve the gps/altitude readings in due course or they will leave those for the next generation of watches (I hope not, lol). I really don't know what to do now. I do not consider buying a Garmin watch as an option so...


----------



## bruceames

Surfer1983 said:


> Which mode you use for running with stryd? I ask, because in the running modes distance and pace comes from wrist, with Fusedspeed!


As an uncalibrated footpod. That way all the distance, pace and cadence data come directly from the Stryd with no influence from the GPS or arm motions. Which is good because the Stryd is far more accurate than any GPS.


----------



## likepend1

bruceames said:


> When I go downhill, the OHR goes crazy and reads in the 170's or 180's the whole time. My Apple watch does a much better job and I was wearing the watch pretty tight.


The weight definitely plays a big role when running downhill (more bouncing). I'm surprised that even during a walk it goes crazy.


----------



## Surfer1983

bruceames said:


> Surfer1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which mode you use for running with stryd? I ask, because in the running modes distance and pace comes from wrist, with Fusedspeed!
> 
> 
> 
> As an uncalibrated footpod. That way all the distance, pace and cadence data come directly from the Stryd with no influence from the GPS or arm motions. Which is good because the Stryd is far more accurate than any GPS.
Click to expand...

I use the Stryd, too. But read yourself ?

https://support.stryd.com/hc/en-us/...stance-from-Stryd-on-my-Suunto-Spartan-Ultra-


----------



## Surfer1983

I hope Suunto reads here, and changes in this respect times the running mode with Stryd.

Running Mode Power:

Fusedspeed: OFF
Cadence from wrist: OFF
Speed: Stryd
Distance: Stryd
Cadence: Stryd

Changing calibration factor: Would be nice


----------



## bruceames

Surfer1983 said:


> I use the Stryd, too. But read yourself &#55357;&#56841;
> 
> https://support.stryd.com/hc/en-us/...stance-from-Stryd-on-my-Suunto-Spartan-Ultra-


Ok I'll try it like that to see how it goes. Thanks for the link.


----------



## martowl

bruceames said:


> I just did an out and back and the lines are closer together on the Suunto 9 (vs. SSU). However the lines on the 9 are too "wobbly" and it adds a little extra distance, about 2% on the couple runs I tried earlier. On this morning's out and back I switched the Stryd over to the 9 and now the distance is accurate because the Stryd is doing the measuring (as an uncalibrated footpod). Also comparing both watches I noticed the pace field was much more consistent on the 9 w/Stryd, whereas on the SSU it jumps around quite a bit. Didn't realize until now but I guess I've been spoiled by better pacing metrics with the Stryd all this time.
> 
> Top pic is Suunto 9 and bottom is SSU


Bruce, the Wobblies are a known issue I believe with the 9 and will get worked out. I too have had OHR problems but had good readings today even down a rocky, technical downhill. 25 mile trail run tomorrow.


----------



## martowl

Surfer1983 said:


> I hope Suunto reads here, and changes in this respect times the running mode with Stryd.
> 
> Running Mode Power:
> 
> Fusedspeed: OFF
> Cadence from wrist: OFF
> Speed: Stryd
> Distance: Stryd
> Cadence: Stryd
> 
> Changing calibration factor: Would be nice


I don't think this is necessary, I am getting speed/pace/distance from Stryd with FusedSpeed on.


----------



## martowl

Surfer1983 said:


> Which mode you use for running with stryd? I ask, because in the running modes distance and pace comes from wrist, with Fusedspeed!


Not if you have the autocalibration settings off for the Stryd under Connectivity/Footpod/Settings. If off speed/distance/cadence comes from Stryd.


----------



## bruceames

martowl said:


> Not if you have the autocalibration settings off for the Stryd under Connectivity/Footpod/Settings. If off speed/distance/cadence comes from Stryd.


That's what I thought too, otherwise the pace/distance readings would be no different, but they are. The pacing readout becomes much smoother and the distance becomes slightly less than before, as the GPS generally overestimates distance in the straights (especially in the state the S9 GPS is in with the wobblies).


----------



## Surfer1983

I had sent my stryd data from offline sync to the Stryd support, in a nutshell: 
running mode: speed distance from the wrist
unspecified mode: everything from the Stryd. 

The Information from the link is correct.


----------



## bcalvanese

dcrainmaker said:


> Cool story.
> 
> Out of curiosity - did you bother to watch the video?


When I look at your YouTube videos it kind looks like this...

GARMIN... GARMIN... GARMIN...  suunto.... GARMIN... GARMIN... GARMIN.

Try to see it as we people who view your videos do.


----------



## slashas

bcalvanese said:


> When I look at your YouTube videos it kind looks like this...
> 
> GARMIN... GARMIN... GARMIN...  suunto.... GARMIN... GARMIN... GARMIN.
> 
> Try to see it as we people who view your videos do.


Hahahaha good one, you made my day


----------



## borgelkranz

bruceames said:


> That's what I thought too, otherwise the pace/distance readings would be no different, but they are. The pacing readout becomes much smoother and the distance becomes slightly less than before, as the GPS generally overestimates distance in the straights (especially in the state the S9 GPS is in with the wobblies).


That discussion also is going on in the Stryd forum. For me, using Stryd as foot pod with calibration set to off works very well. I do not sync between Movescount and Powercenter; when comparing pace and distance, they perfectly match. With the exception of the first lap. Which seems to be because the SSU does not directly receive data from the Stryd but has a view seconds lag.


----------



## dcrainmaker

bcalvanese said:


> When I look at your YouTube videos it kind looks like this...
> 
> GARMIN... GARMIN... GARMIN...  suunto.... GARMIN... GARMIN... GARMIN.
> 
> Try to see it as we people who view your videos do.


So to repeat again, did you actually watch the video in question? Appears not.

In any case, Garmin released approximately 20 Fitness/Outdoors products last year. And Suunto? What, 3?

And I did videos/posts on every one of those Suunto products (and in the case of the Spartan series, many videos). Sorry I'm not one to make 48 videos on how to set the time on your Spartan watch.

Nor can I change the fact that Suunto releases a fraction of the products Garmin does.


----------



## slashas

Often quantity do not reflect to quality  and in most cases Garmin shares their internals with other models just in different cases and higher price tag, so basically you pay only for case materials  Suunto and other companies is not exception, age of consume


----------



## Surfer1983

borgelkranz said:


> bruceames said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too, otherwise the pace/distance readings would be no different, but they are. The pacing readout becomes much smoother and the distance becomes slightly less than before, as the GPS generally overestimates distance in the straights (especially in the state the S9 GPS is in with the wobblies).
> 
> 
> 
> That discussion also is going on in the Stryd forum. For me, using Stryd as foot pod with calibration set to off works very well. I do not sync between Movescount and Powercenter; when comparing pace and distance, they perfectly match. With the exception of the first lap. Which seems to be because the SSU does not directly receive data from the Stryd but has a view seconds lag.
Click to expand...

But the fact is, distance and speed do not come from Stryd. There you can set what you want, in running mode. 
200 € for showing watts, well. 🤫
I see it as a fake. I do not buy an external device, and then turns out that the implementation is poorly implemented, or not!


----------



## renton82

I can't sync my PDI from movescount web to my Suunto 9 with new Suunto app, someone experienced this bug?


----------



## bruceames

Surfer1983 said:


> But the fact is, distance and speed do not come from Stryd.


If not, then why does the distance change slightly vs. GPS when using Stryd on a known course? And why is the speed/pace much smoother? I will test out your theory though, using Fusedspeed both on and off.


----------



## sb029111

dcrainmaker said:


> So to repeat again, did you actually watch the video in question? Appears not.
> 
> In any case, Garmin released approximately 20 Fitness/Outdoors products last year. And Suunto? What, 3?
> 
> And I did videos/posts on every one of those Suunto products (and in the case of the Spartan series, many videos). Sorry I'm not one to make 48 videos on how to set the time on your Spartan watch.
> 
> Nor can I change the fact that Suunto releases a fraction of the products Garmin does.


Gentlemen, 
I honestly believe that this is a "Ford vs. Chevy" argument, and the final answer, in my book is "What works best for what you need it to do". If you don't use "Find my car", don't use it. If you absolutely MUST have a graph of the altitude you hiked, find the watch with that. If <1m GPS accuracy is what you need, get a Trimble, and carry that around.
The bottom line is that we all have preferences. Little things that make us lean from one side toward the other, and that's what makes it great. If one wants to truly find the capibilities of any watch, don't go with simply one reviewer, read all of the reviews, DCR, Gehard Schmidt, RizKnows, etc, and then, after all of the pro's opinions, check the forums, ALL of them, and see what real-world people have problems with. Unfortunately, the real problem is that everyone tends to LOVE their new investment, that is, until the "new wears off", and the "little" things they would overlook when it was new now become a major issue.
Trust me, I've spent a lot of money "testing" every new watch that comes out there, only to discover that there is no one, perfect watch that does everything I want. It's sort of like an election, no one candidate fits your wishes exactly, it's a matter of picking the one that most closely aligns with your values, needs, and wishes. Save your money, do with out the extra fancy do-dad that watch A has, buy some beer with the money, and be happy.


----------



## slashas

Well said mate


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

And then you end up with people voting in Trump and thinking DC knows everything. Hi, Ray!

Joking aside (and that was meant as joking): Yes, absolutely. No watch gets everything right. Neither do we.

I'm just off a ~65k, 4500m+ event (again), tried out FusedTrack on that. Some pretty good results, some pretty wack ones, and hard to say what was more likely right. You'll see.

And Ray, are you sure you didn't have a video of how to set the time? Between the two screens of unboxing photos on reviews and the videos of basic operation... Oh wait, the basic op video was (also) mine. And needs an update :-=


----------



## bcalvanese

dcrainmaker said:


> So to repeat again, did you actually watch the video in question? Appears not.
> 
> In any case, Garmin released approximately 20 Fitness/Outdoors products last year. And Suunto? What, 3?
> 
> And I did videos/posts on every one of those Suunto products (and in the case of the Spartan series, many videos). Sorry I'm not one to make 48 videos on how to set the time on your Spartan watch.
> 
> Nor can I change the fact that Suunto releases a fraction of the products Garmin does.


Yes I watched the video and they both sucked in open water swim.

I was more referring to you doing a Garmin full review, Garmin full un-boxing, and Garmin detailed menu's on the fenix 5+, then you just do a quick over view of the Suunto 9.

Don't get me wrong, I like your reviews, and watch a lot of them, but i just feel that you don't give Suunto a fair shake some times.

And there is certainly nothing wrong if you prefer Garmin over Suunto either, but you should still give all devices a fair shake.


----------



## dcrainmaker

bcalvanese said:


> Yes I watched the video and they both sucked in open water swim.
> 
> I was more referring to you doing a Garmin full review, Garmin full un-boxing, and Garmin detailed menu's on the fenix 5+, then you just do a quick over view of the Suunto 9.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like your reviews, and watch a lot of them, but i just feel that you don't give Suunto a fair shake some times.
> 
> And there is certainly nothing wrong if you prefer Garmin over Suunto either, but you should still give all devices a fair shake.


Maybe to give a little insight here on why I do or don't do certain videos.

1) In the case of the Suunto 9 - I'd loved to have done an unboxing video. Except one problem: I didn't get a box. I just got the watch inside an old box with an old sleeve. Eventually I'll buy one to unbox, but with 18 million things for Eurobike these last three weeks, it's not super high on my list to do right now (trying to get to sleep before 4-5AM is).

2) Same is actually true of user interface. I typically like to wait closer to release for that. Obviously the Suunto 9 released June 26th, which is why I did the swim test video after that date. I'll probably do a UI one soonish, since that's easier and I'm back in the Alps over the next few days, so it's easier to show that kinda elevation-driven data there.

3) In the case of the Suunto 9 vs Fenix 5+ video lineup, Garmin shipped same-day, so my video load was heavier there since it was a final product. Versus for earlier products (like Suunto 9 in beta) I tend to do less videos until release, unless I see lots of demand, then I'll do more.

Ultimately my Suunto videos actually tend to do fairly well on YouTube. So it's not so much a matter of not wanting to do them, but having the right scenarios to do them. I can't unbox what I don't have boxes for. :-/


----------



## dcrainmaker

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> And Ray, are you sure you didn't have a video of how to set the time? Between the two screens of unboxing photos on reviews and the videos of basic operation... Oh wait, the basic op video was (also) mine. And needs an update :-=


...insert joke about the fact that we somehow still have to set the time(-zone), versus every other connected watch on earth using phone time or GPS time or both to set the time.


----------



## bluelavender

sb029111 said:


> Gentlemen,
> I honestly believe that this is a "Ford vs. Chevy" argument, and the final answer, in my book is "What works best for what you need it to do". If you don't use "Find my car", don't use it. If you absolutely MUST have a graph of the altitude you hiked, find the watch with that. If <1m GPS accuracy is what you need, get a Trimble, and carry that around.
> The bottom line is that we all have preferences. Little things that make us lean from one side toward the other, and that's what makes it great. If one wants to truly find the capibilities of any watch, don't go with simply one reviewer, read all of the reviews, DCR, Gehard Schmidt, RizKnows, etc, and then, after all of the pro's opinions, check the forums, ALL of them, and see what real-world people have problems with. Unfortunately, the real problem is that everyone tends to LOVE their new investment, that is, until the "new wears off", and the "little" things they would overlook when it was new now become a major issue.
> Trust me, I've spent a lot of money "testing" every new watch that comes out there, only to discover that there is no one, perfect watch that does everything I want. It's sort of like an election, no one candidate fits your wishes exactly, it's a matter of picking the one that most closely aligns with your values, needs, and wishes. Save your money, do with out the extra fancy do-dad that watch A has, buy some beer with the money, and be happy.


I agree with this. I actually spent close to 2 weeks without watch before deciding my choice. Both Suunto 9 and fenix 5 plus line have their own pro and cons, but in the end, i need to see what i actually really need, and which watch of these 2 have the ones i need. I don't care much about brand. If the particular model have what i need, i use them. Otherwise, even if i have been using the brand long enough, sad to say, i have to move on.


----------



## martowl

bruceames said:


> If not, then why does the distance change slightly vs. GPS when using Stryd on a known course? And why is the speed/pace much smoother? I will test out your theory though, using Fusedspeed both on and off.


Let me know how that goes, I did this with the first 2.0 update and the speed/distance/cadence appeared to be coming from the Stryd. The easiest way to test is set GPS to OK fix and then try to run a constant pace based on what the watch reads. Not possible without a footpod.


----------



## GhostlyBG

I got the Suunto 9 last night. I'm tapering a bit so I'll do 3 easy runs and then on Saturday I have a 140-km ultra. Pretty excited to test the watch there.


----------



## renton82

I noticed that even if i read notification on my S9+, they continue to appear in notification center of my Suunto 9, the only way to clear them is keep press the up button for 12 sec and restart it. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Egika

renton82 said:


> I noticed that even if i read notification on my S9+, they continue to appear in notification center of my Suunto 9, the only way to clear them is keep press the up button for 12 sec and restart it. Anyone else experience this?


No way to clear messages on the watch. You need to clear it on your mobile device to then also disappear from the watch.


----------



## renton82

Egika said:


> No way to clear messages on the watch. You need to clear it on your mobile device to then also disappear from the watch.


As i wrote, "even if i read" , so all notification were read on my phone, notifications persist on my watch...


----------



## Egika

renton82 said:


> As i wrote, "even if i read" , so all notification were read on my phone, notifications persist on my watch...


As you wrote "even if i read notification on my S9" --> I thought you were talking about your Suunto 9... 

anyway. This is strange then. Is the app on your phone still active and BT connection permanently alive?


----------



## Egika

...and which app yre you using?


----------



## renton82

I'm using suunto app and yes, bluetooth connection is permanently alive but something i don't receive notifications, i have to put watch in airplane mode and than turn off again. However i have no problem syncing with Suunto app


----------



## bcalvanese

dcrainmaker said:


> Maybe to give a little insight here on why I do or don't do certain videos.
> 
> 1) In the case of the Suunto 9 - I'd loved to have done an unboxing video. Except one problem: I didn't get a box. I just got the watch inside an old box with an old sleeve. Eventually I'll buy one to unbox, but with 18 million things for Eurobike these last three weeks, it's not super high on my list to do right now (trying to get to sleep before 4-5AM is).
> 
> 2) Same is actually true of user interface. I typically like to wait closer to release for that. Obviously the Suunto 9 released June 26th, which is why I did the swim test video after that date. I'll probably do a UI one soonish, since that's easier and I'm back in the Alps over the next few days, so it's easier to show that kinda elevation-driven data there.
> 
> 3) In the case of the Suunto 9 vs Fenix 5+ video lineup, Garmin shipped same-day, so my video load was heavier there since it was a final product. Versus for earlier products (like Suunto 9 in beta) I tend to do less videos until release, unless I see lots of demand, then I'll do more.
> 
> Ultimately my Suunto videos actually tend to do fairly well on YouTube. So it's not so much a matter of not wanting to do them, but having the right scenarios to do them. I can't unbox what I don't have boxes for. :-/


Thank you.

Do you plan on doing a full review of the Suunto 9?


----------



## martowl

renton82 said:


> I'm using suunto app and yes, bluetooth connection is permanently alive but something i don't receive notifications, i have to put watch in airplane mode and than turn off again. However i have no problem syncing with Suunto app


I assume Android? This is working correctly on iOS. Join the app beta to get more information and participate.


----------



## GhostlyBG

Okay, so I had an easy run together with my GF this evening. We ran side by side all the time and here are the results: MyGPSFiles. I have also added an old track of the same course tracked with my Spartan trainer. My GF's watch seems to be closest to the actual route. There are two short tunnels going under the boulevard along the way as well as some areas with a lot of trees covering trail-like almost single track alleys.


----------



## slashas

renton82 said:


> As i wrote, "even if i read" , so all notification were read on my phone, notifications persist on my watch...


You have zombie notifications, this happens when notification arrives to phone and watch and you clear notification on the phone when watch is not connected or Bluetooth connection is lost with phone. Unfortunately watch do not recheck if notifications were cleared.


----------



## renton82

slashas said:


> You have zombie notifications, this happens when notification arrives to phone and watch and you clear notification on the phone when watch is not connected or Bluetooth connection is lost with phone. Unfortunately watch do not recheck if notifications were cleared.


Hope they will resolve this!


----------



## dcrainmaker

bcalvanese said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Do you plan on doing a full review of the Suunto 9?


Yes, as initially planned - later in July. There simply was no time to do non-Eurobike focused stuff between June 26th and today. I'm still clearing out Eurobike things the next few days, but am using the Suunto 9 behind the scenes for data collection/etc... (and today, back down in the Alps.


----------



## dcrainmaker

bcalvanese said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Do you plan on doing a full review of the Suunto 9?


Yes, as initially planned - later in July. There simply was no time to do non-Eurobike focused stuff between June 26th and today. I'm still clearing out Eurobike things the next few days, but am using the Suunto 9 behind the scenes for data collection/etc... (and today, back down in the Alps.


----------



## likepend1

dcrainmaker said:


> Yes, as initially planned - later in July. There simply was no time to do non-Eurobike focused stuff between June 26th and today. I'm still clearing out Eurobike things the next few days, but am using the Suunto 9 behind the scenes for data collection/etc... (and today, back down in the Alps.


I hope you test the s*** out of the Fusedtrack - algorithm  I'm really looking forward to the graphs/results, how well it performs/works. Your initial park run looked really promising!


----------



## likepend1

dcrainmaker said:


> Yes, as initially planned - later in July. There simply was no time to do non-Eurobike focused stuff between June 26th and today. I'm still clearing out Eurobike things the next few days, but am using the Suunto 9 behind the scenes for data collection/etc... (and today, back down in the Alps.


I hope you test the s*** out of the Fusedtrack - algorithm  I'm really looking forward to the graphs/results, how well it performs/works. Your initial park run looked really promising!


----------



## bluelavender

i'm wondering..has anyone use suunto 9 for any martial arts / boxing? will the watch survive any hard impact or vibration from hard impact (like hitting heavy bag)? 
i know 5krunner mentioned that suunto claimed to do full-blown durability test, but has anyone tried it ?


----------



## borgelkranz

Surfer1983 said:


> But the fact is, distance and speed do not come from Stryd. There you can set what you want, in running mode.
> 200 € for showing watts, well. 🤫
> I see it as a fake. I do not buy an external device, and then turns out that the implementation is poorly implemented, or not!


Can you show us some examples from powercenter and from movescount? I am confused because your experience does not match mine. So for me, the word "fact" is too strong...


----------



## slashas

bluelavender said:


> i'm wondering..has anyone use suunto 9 for any martial arts / boxing? will the watch survive any hard impact or vibration from hard impact (like hitting heavy bag)?
> i know 5krunner mentioned that suunto claimed to do full-blown durability test, but has anyone tried it ?


My baro version survives just fine. Suunto 9 is having even higher durability standards.


----------



## iapyx

Can any new owner of the Suunto 9 check this for me:

The SSU has a strange behaviour causing the display to black out (or fade out if you prefer) for a few seconds when doing and recording a new move. (I have read that somewhere in the SSU thread).
Does the Suunto 9 have this as well? It would annoy the h*** out of me, haha. 
Not that I will buy a Suunto 9 now. I want a titanium, and enough money to buy one.


----------



## iapyx

- there's a bug, obviously, as there are many double posts lately -


----------



## GhostlyBG

iapyx said:


> Can any new owner of the Suunto 9 check this for me:
> 
> The SSU has a strange behaviour causing the display to black out (or fade out if you prefer) for a few seconds when doing and recording a new move. (I have read that somewhere in the SSU thread).
> Does the Suunto 9 have this as well? It would annoy the h*** out of me, haha.
> Not that I will buy a Suunto 9 now. I want a titanium, and enough money to buy one.


You mean the watch lagging for a few seconds when you press "start"? If that is what you mean - yup, it has it. Feels the same as my Spartan Trainer. Seems to be software-related.


----------



## iapyx

GhostlyBG said:


> You mean the watch lagging for a few seconds when you press "start"? If that is what you mean - yup, it has it. Feels the same as my Spartan Trainer. Seems to be software-related.


Yup, that's what I mean. Isn't it hardware-related then? If it were software-related, then if I were Suunto, I would (try to) solve this issue. If it were hardware-related, then too, but that may take some time, I guess.


----------



## iapyx

GhostlyBG said:


> You mean the watch lagging for a few seconds when you press "start"? If that is what you mean - yup, it has it. Feels the same as my Spartan Trainer. Seems to be software-related.


Yup, that's what I mean. Isn't it hardware-related then? If it were software-related, then if I were Suunto, I would (try to) solve this issue. If it were hardware-related, then too, but that may take some time, I guess.


----------



## Surfer1983

I had a lot of runs in tough conditions, forest in or out, always speed fluctuations on the SSU (running mode). At the same time had a Polar V800 in use, and it was not the same behavior at identical points. No matter if forest, street canyons, etc. the pace was constantly stable. 
Then transmitted my runs to stryd support, from there came clearly the message: distance and pace from the wrist!!!! They do not start the workflow with fun, with unspecific sport. 
The subject suunto will have succumbed to me. Too many open construction sites! 

- Stryd integration
- Fusedspeed despite Stryd
- big difference in altitude (export FIT.File)
- etc.

Polar Vantage will coming soon.


----------



## Surfer1983

Double post...


----------



## MichalT

Based on the last posts about Stryd integration I have made a simple test (with more repetitions).

I have started activity on watches (SSWHRBaro - activity Running with Power and active Fusedspeed) and run around with Stryd on my shoe. Distance, Actual speed (tempo), Cadence and of course estimated Power was working well although watches in fact doesn't move from a place.
The same I tried without Stryd and Spartans doesn't count anything. Distance absolutely zero. They only claimed that my garden grass has a HR about 72-73.


----------



## MichalT

Just for clarity, the watch lay all the time on the ground.


----------



## Surfer1983

Hm, okay that's funny. Thanks for the test. But I suspect that fusedspeed despite all the influence on distance and speed decreases. As I said, the implementation from Polar with Stryd was/is strong. I have only submitted because the Vantage is in the starting blocks.


----------



## MichalT

I have a Polar V800 as my secondary device. I could make the same test with it but this forum is about Suunto. I don't thing that Polar has better Stryd integration but it's only my opinion and my point of view.


----------



## MichalT

Sorry for typo. I can't edit posts yet.


----------



## bruceames

It's possible that Fusedspeed has some influence, but I know that speed/distance comes from Stryd when paired as an uncalibrated footpod. I have done moves with the GPS off and there is no way that I would get such accuracy from simply arm/wrist movement from the watch itself. Also I run occasionally on a treadmill using Stryd and I put the watch in a cup holder and get accurate distance/pace with no GPS or watch movement.

But I don't want to use "unspecified sport" because that sports mode doesn't transfer my runs correctly over to Strava and Training Peaks, even after I edit the move to a trail run after uploading.


----------



## Quotron

bruceames said:


> It's possible that Fusedspeed has some influence, but I know that speed/distance comes from Stryd when paired as an uncalibrated footpod. I have done moves with the GPS off and there is no way that I would get such accuracy from simply arm/wrist movement from the watch itself. Also I run occasionally on a treadmill using Stryd and I put the watch in a cup holder and get accurate distance/pace with no GPS or watch movement.
> 
> But I don't want to use "unspecified sport" because that sports mode doesn't transfer my runs correctly over to Strava and Training Peaks, even after I edit the move to a trail run after uploading.


Is the data not correct after exporting as GPX or FIT?


----------



## bruceames

Quotron said:


> Is the data not correct after exporting as GPX or FIT?


Probably, but the run still gets uploaded as a "morning activity" and the layout is different without the HR scores and other stuff. In Training Peaks it's called "other activity" and it doesn't get merged with my coach's planned moves. Also it is scored as a simple TSS rather than a rTSS.


----------



## martowl

Surfer1983 said:


> Hm, okay that's funny. Thanks for the test. But I suspect that fusedspeed despite all the influence on distance and speed decreases. As I said, the implementation from Polar with Stryd was/is strong. I have only submitted because the Vantage is in the starting blocks.


Pretty clear you are incorrect here. Autocalibrate off and FusedSpeed on is working to provide Speed/Distance/Cadence from the Stryd not wrist.


----------



## bluelavender

slashas said:


> My baro version survives just fine. Suunto 9 is having even higher durability standards.


Thanks for the info. i'm happy to hear that. This is my very first requirement for sport watch. It has to be very durable


----------



## slashas

bluelavender said:


> Thanks for the info. i'm happy to hear that. This is my very first requirement for sport watch. It has to be very durable


Anyway I don't use it for martial arts because of one thing, you can injure your fight partner with it.


----------



## bluelavender

slashas said:


> Anyway I don't use it for martial arts because of one thing, you can injure your fight partner with it.


LOL.. thanks... i will mostly use them for heavy bag training. I was concerned if the vibration from repeated heavy bag punching will damage it. Yes, i damaged several sport watches from other brands before by using it for bag practice. This is my first suunto.


----------



## Surfer1983

martowl said:


> Surfer1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, okay that's funny. Thanks for the test. But I suspect that fusedspeed despite all the influence on distance and speed decreases. As I said, the implementation from Polar with Stryd was/is strong. I have only submitted because the Vantage is in the starting blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty clear you are incorrect here. Autocalibrate off and FusedSpeed on is working to provide Speed/Distance/Cadence from the Stryd not wrist.
Click to expand...

For me is it not clear, with Fusedspeed comes the Pace from the wrist! If you use a garmin or Polar watch pace comes from Stryd!


----------



## mbergi

Can anybody tell me how strong the vibration alert is in comparison to the Spartan Ultra? I'm owner of a Spartan Ultra and I miss nearly every notification because I cannot feel the vibration.


----------



## borgelkranz

Surfer1983 said:


> For me is it not clear, with Fusedspeed comes the Pace from the wrist! If you use a garmin or Polar watch pace comes from Stryd!


Let's try to analyze it:

If pace exclusively comes from the wrist then there should be no pace displayed when the watch does not move
However, pace is displayed when the watch does not move but when the Stryd moves
If the pace values are the same (all other things being equal) regardless of whether the watch moves or not, it is clear that pace comes from the Stryd


----------



## bruceames

Surfer1983 said:


> For me is it not clear, with Fusedspeed comes the Pace from the wrist! If you use a garmin or Polar watch pace comes from Stryd!


It should be clear to you by now. Treadmill mode also uses Fusedspeed, yet I leave the watch in the cupholder and still get accurate distance from the Stryd.


----------



## MichalT

Pace is always coming from Stryd. In the same way like from any other (uncalibrated) footpod. There could be problem if Stryd is paired as powerpod. But there is no reason for that. Power metrics are working in the same way in footpod mode.


----------



## Surfer1983

Ok. But i prefer the native values. For me is it, in german: Pfusch!!!!


----------



## poljot911

Hi,

I did a comparison of battery time with my new Suunto 9, Ambit 3 Peak and Garmin Fenix 5. 
Setting on all watches:
-best GPS perfomance
-all other batter saving options (backlight, Colour,...) are activated.
-no heart rate

--> The winner is Suunto 9
Oh, you can find pictures on my instagram account: *offroad.pictures*

ONE Question to Suunto 9 and Spartan Users:
-How can I track my e.g. marathon time during the race, 
-Is there an option to make a time prediction during the race

this function is fine in the ambit 3 peak

thanks for your help,
regards
poljot911


----------



## PTBC

For those that have the SSU I guess the key question I have is whether the S9 is worth it as an upgrade if you own the SSU, leaving aside the battery management is it just a small incremental improvement or is it a genuine increase in accuracy etc.


----------



## bruceames

PTBC said:


> For those that have the SSU I guess the key question I have is whether the S9 is worth it as an upgrade if you own the SSU, leaving aside the battery management is it just a small incremental improvement or is it a genuine increase in accuracy etc.


Probably not worth the upgrade if battery is not a concern, at least not in its present iteration. GPS seems to be more accurate (out-back lines closer together so less offset). However the lines are more swiggly, so the total distance is actually less accurate (for me adding about .02 per mile) than the SSU. But that should be fixed in a FW update. OHR might be useful in future updates but as it is, it's not even remotely accurate enough to be of any use to me. Watch does look a little better and it's thinner and the band is softer and feels more comfortable on my wrist. For me though it's worth it because I need more battery life than what the SSU offers. Also there is much more room for improvement via future updates than the SSU.


----------



## martowl

PTBC said:


> For those that have the SSU I guess the key question I have is whether the S9 is worth it as an upgrade if you own the SSU, leaving aside the battery management is it just a small incremental improvement or is it a genuine increase in accuracy etc.


The battery management will come to the SSU. The FusedTrack will not because it is hardware. If you do an exercise longer than 18h the S9 is worth at least looking at. If not, IMHO it is not worth the switch.


----------



## martowl

poljot911 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did a comparison of battery time with my new Suunto 9, Ambit 3 Peak and Garmin Fenix 5.
> Setting on all watches:
> -best GPS perfomance
> -all other batter saving options (backlight, Colour,...) are activated.
> -no heart rate
> 
> --> The winner is Suunto 9
> Oh, you can find pictures on my instagram account: *offroad.pictures*
> 
> ONE Question to Suunto 9 and Spartan Users:
> -How can I track my e.g. marathon time during the race,
> -Is there an option to make a time prediction during the race
> 
> this function is fine in the ambit 3 peak
> 
> thanks for your help,
> regards
> poljot911


There is an option for finish prediction time.
It requires a custom sport activity
Use ETE and/or ETA in the fields
You must be on best fix
You must load the route and use navigation

It works very well.


----------



## kralik_j

martowl said:


> poljot911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I did a comparison of battery time with my new Suunto 9, Ambit 3 Peak and Garmin Fenix 5.
> Setting on all watches:
> -best GPS perfomance
> -all other batter saving options (backlight, Colour,...) are activated.
> -no heart rate
> 
> --> The winner is Suunto 9
> Oh, you can find pictures on my instagram account: *offroad.pictures*
> 
> ONE Question to Suunto 9 and Spartan Users:
> -How can I track my e.g. marathon time during the race,
> -Is there an option to make a time prediction during the race
> 
> this function is fine in the ambit 3 peak
> 
> thanks for your help,
> regards
> poljot911
> 
> 
> 
> There is an option for finish prediction time.
> It requires a custom sport activity
> Use ETE and/or ETA in the fields
> You must be on best fix
> You must load the route and use navigation
> 
> It works very well.
Click to expand...

Right, it is possible with your remarks

But from last soft update can't see POI notification. Only end of way is appearing on face (distance to end and aprox time)

POI have set up on one screen but no datas there, and no POI notification.


----------



## PTBC

martowl said:


> There is an option for finish prediction time.
> It requires a custom sport activity
> Use ETE and/or ETA in the fields
> You must be on best fix
> You must load the route and use navigation
> 
> It works very well.


ETA vs ETE?


----------



## kralik_j

PTBC said:


> martowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an option for finish prediction time.
> It requires a custom sport activity
> Use ETE and/or ETA in the fields
> You must be on best fix
> You must load the route and use navigation
> 
> It works very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA vs ETE?
Click to expand...

Estimated time of arrival (ETA) Estimated time to enroute (ETE)


----------



## martowl

kralik_j said:


> Right, it is possible with your remarks
> 
> But from last soft update can't see POI notification. Only end of way is appearing on face (distance to end and aprox time)
> 
> POI have set up on one screen but no datas there, and no POI notification.


POI's as such will not work. On the route you can add waypoints by clicking on the route. These will be saved and an alarm will notify you when you near a waypoint and when you are at the waypoint.
Hope that helps


----------



## NickYanakiev

I just bought a Suunto 9 (also own a Fenix 5+; I like the design and the GPS seems pretty good so far.

What is puzzling is that there are currently three separate platforms: Suunto app, Movescount (that my watch won’t connect to) and SportsTracker. 

It seems that the only way to get data on MC is to sync with Suuntolink. Also, no HR/floors data gets recorded anywhere.

Disappointing..


----------



## NickYanakiev

First short comparison run: Suunto 9 (orange) vs Fenix 5 Plus (blue) http://mygpsfiles.com/app/#

Make sure to only compare the recorded track, HR and elevation as my Stryd was connected to both watches (found out later on)

http://mygpsfiles.com/app/#dgd1PlZV


----------



## jhonzatko

Which mode did you use for Fenix 5 Plus? GPS only? GPS + Glonass? GPS + Galileo?


----------



## NickYanakiev

GPS+Galileo

Here is another comparison I just recorded in a different part of town:

MyGPSFiles

This was done with the following settings:

GPS+Galileo; every second recording; HRM-RUN strap; NO Stryd (Fenix 5 Plus) 
best performance mode+wrist HR (Suunto 9)


----------



## slashas

NickYanakiev said:


> GPS+Galileo
> 
> Here is another comparison I just recorded in a different part of town:
> 
> MyGPSFiles
> 
> This was done with the following settings:
> 
> GPS+Galileo; every second recording; HRM-RUN strap; NO Stryd (Fenix 5 Plus)
> best performance mode+wrist HR (Suunto 9)


Both looks bad


----------



## martowl

NickYanakiev said:


> GPS+Galileo
> 
> Here is another comparison I just recorded in a different part of town:
> 
> MyGPSFiles[/url
> 
> This was done with the following settings:
> 
> GPS+Galileo; every second recording; HRM-RUN strap; NO Stryd (Fenix 5 Plus)
> best performance mode+wrist HR (Suunto 9)




Disagree with @slashas. I think they are both very good and pretty much indistinguishable. Each appears to have its own issues. Suunto seems to be on or near track on turns but can have you running on water. Frankly from a wrist worn device I would be happy with either. Were conditions challenging? Buildings, etc or open?


----------



## NickYanakiev

Pretty challenging. The area is notoriously difficult for GPS devices. Here is another comparison run in a different part of London:

MyGPSFiles

This was done with the following settings:

GPS+Galileo; every second recording; HRM-RUN strap; NO Stryd (Fenix 5 Plus) 
Best performance mode+wrist HR (Suunto 9)


----------



## NickYanakiev

Pretty challenging. The area is notoriously difficult for GPS devices. Here is another comparison run in a different part of London:

MyGPSFiles

This was done with the following settings:

GPS+Galileo; every second recording; HRM-RUN strap; NO Stryd (Fenix 5 Plus) 
Best performance mode+wrist HR (Suunto 9)


----------



## mainframe

martowl said:


> PTBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those that have the SSU I guess the key question I have is whether the S9 is worth it as an upgrade if you own the SSU, leaving aside the battery management is it just a small incremental improvement or is it a genuine increase in accuracy etc.
> 
> 
> 
> The battery management will come to the SSU. The FusedTrack will not because it is hardware. If you do an exercise longer than 18h the S9 is worth at least looking at. If not, IMHO it is not worth the switch.
Click to expand...

Don't forget the new Polar Vantage coming in September. Rumoured battery life to rival S9. Details on TFK/GPS Rumours blog.

Let's just hope no Android wear nonsense , battery life claim makes that unlikely though.


----------



## martowl

NickYanakiev said:


> Pretty challenging. The area is notoriously difficult for GPS devices. Here is another comparison run in a different part of London:
> 
> MyGPSFiles
> 
> This was done with the following settings:
> 
> GPS+Galileo; every second recording; HRM-RUN strap; NO Stryd (Fenix 5 Plus)
> Best performance mode+wrist HR (Suunto 9)


OK, now for a real test! Same route, put S9 on Endurance mode and 5 Plus on Ultratrac.....Let's see how those look


----------



## blizzz

I got my s9 yesterday. What a nice looking watch. Well done Sunnto.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickYanakiev

Hehe! I will try and get around to doing that


----------



## NickYanakiev

Here is another comparison between my new Suunto 9 (performance mode) and my Garmin Fenix 5 Plus (every second recording+Galileo)

Elevation was calibrated to +10m at the start of the run on both watches; optical HR was used in both cases
The watches were both worn on my left wrist with sufficient space between them

MyGPSFiles
I think both tracks are rather average- altimeter and HR data matched very closely


----------



## divinours

NickYanakiev said:


> Here is another comparison between my new Suunto 9 (performance mode) and my Garmin Fenix 5 Plus (every second recording+Galileo)
> 
> Elevation was calibrated to +10m at the start of the run on both watches; optical HR was used in both cases
> The watches were both worn on my left wrist with sufficient space between them
> 
> MyGPSFiles
> I think both tracks are rather average- altimeter and HR data matched very closely


In the 'easy' part (the stadium) the Garmin blows away the S9 IMO...


----------



## NickYanakiev

Agreed. The Garmin was much better in that entire section, including the sharp turn to get back on the road that was recorder very accurately.


----------



## GhostlyBG

Hi guys, here's the track of the ultra I did the past weekend: GhostlyBG's 27:01 h Trail running Move! . According to the organizers the course length is 140.3 km, D+ 6,400. I did lose the course markings a couple of times so I did an extra km or two. When I was done I still had 22% battery left - 1 sec gps, OHR off, auto-display off after 10 secs.


----------



## martowl

GhostlyBG said:


> Hi guys, here's the track of the ultra I did the past weekend: GhostlyBG's 27:01 h Trail running Move! . According to the organizers the course length is 140.3 km, D+ 6,400. I did lose the course markings a couple of times so I did an extra km or two. When I was done I still had 22% battery left - 1 sec gps, OHR off, auto-display off after 10 secs.


That is awesome!!!!!! Nice race! I see you had autolap enabled? That is incredible battery life....dream watch for me, I'll be testing on a 100k in 1.5 weeks.


----------



## GhostlyBG

martowl said:


> That is awesome!!!!!! Nice race! I see you had autolap enabled? That is incredible battery life....dream watch for me, I'll be testing on a 100k in 1.5 weeks.


Yup, I did have autolap enabled.  I know right.. I was almost as excited about the battery life as I was about crossing the finish line.


----------



## blizzz

I need some help here 

Using S9 in hiking mode tracking how can i check a time (clock) if touch screen is disabled.

I did not find any way doing this with buttons except if i pause the activity and scroll over pause screen to bring this info up. And then resume again.

Really???

Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XCJagge

NickYanakiev said:


> Here is another comparison between my new Suunto 9 (performance mode) and my Garmin Fenix 5 Plus (every second recording+Galileo)
> 
> Elevation was calibrated to +10m at the start of the run on both watches; optical HR was used in both cases
> The watches were both worn on my left wrist with sufficient space between them
> 
> MyGPSFiles
> I think both tracks are rather average- altimeter and HR data matched very closely


I wonder what is going on here. Is that "performance mode" not the best but instead some kind of memory saving mode? Or is there an other independent setting for recording interval? See, the typical small zigzag is missing and there seems to be point recorded only about every 10 seconds, garmin recorded 7 times more points. Not that good comparison if Fenix was set at best possible and 9 in some sort of saving mode. Or was the point seeing how 9 in saving mode compares against Fenix at its best? Or have you updated firmware in 9 and now it never saves much any points?


----------



## likepend1

XCJagge said:


> I wonder what is going on here. Is that "performance mode" not the best but instead some kind of memory saving mode? Or is there an other independent setting for recording interval? See, the typical small zigzag is missing and there seems to be point recorded only about every 10 seconds, garmin recorded 7 times more points. Not that good comparison if Fenix was set at best possible and 9 in some sort of saving mode. Or was the point seeing how 9 in saving mode compares against Fenix at its best? Or have you updated firmware in 9 and now it never saves much any points?


Suunto switched from 1, 5 & 60 to Best, Good & OK.

Meaning that even though they aquire GPS-signals every second, they implemented an algorithm that only gives you a position (data-output) depending on how fast you move (hiking vs. running vs. cycling).
So if you are moving slowly (download a hiking move and analyse the data points) the algorithm seems to put you in the same place (because of noise, multiplath-propagation, diffraction & local ACCELEROMETER data (your position didn't change at all or just minor changes happend)). This means that you get a gps position data point every second (cycling) or every 2, 3 and even 5 seconds (hiking) even though you are using BEST. (during my runs i tend to get data points every 2s on average, 5s under rough conditions).

On the other side Garmin is recording data at 1s or smart, hence you see zig-zag when using 1s. If you us smart recoding you get a smoother track (just like BEST from suunto).

So in the end it comes down to personal preference!


----------



## XCJagge

likepend1 said:


> Suunto switched from 1, 5 & 60 to Best, Good & OK.!


bruceames recorded 34 min run week ago and there was 2000 points. it makes almost one point per second.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/suunto-9-a-4720025-21.html#post46457505

And now NickYanakiev gets only about one every 10 seconds , only 10% of what bruceames got! And track appearance is entirely different. That makes me think maybe NickYanakiev had it on good or OK and not best. Or firmware is different. If it really records points so sparse way it at its best it renders the watch useless to me - track post processing (like smoothing) it is pretty easy when there is points, but if there is no points it is impossible.


----------



## likepend1

XCJagge said:


> bruceames recorded 34 min run week ago and there was 2000 points. it makes almost one point per second.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/suunto-9-a-4720025-21.html#post46457505
> 
> And now NickYanakiev gets only about one every 10 seconds , only 10% of what bruceames got! And track appearance is entirely different. That makes me think maybe NickYanakiev had it on good or OK and not best. Or firmware is different. If it really records points so sparse way it at its best it renders the watch useless to me - track post processing (like smoothing) it is pretty easy when there is points, but if there is no points it is impossible.


You also have to consider that one if them is using Stryd.
(gives you a more precise "instant" pace & data points every second).
Keep also in mind that some of the people here use custom sport-modes that don't support Fusedspeed-Algorithm/Wrist-Cadence (they want pure data from their stryd) 

not so easy to see from the data! it depends on the sport-modes (supported Algorithms like Fusedspeed) & used sensors!


----------



## martowl

blizzz said:


> I need some help here
> 
> Using S9 in hiking mode tracking how can i check a time (clock) if touch screen is disabled.
> 
> I did not find any way doing this with buttons except if i pause the activity and scroll over pause screen to bring this info up. And then resume again.
> 
> Really???
> 
> Thx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish we could find these things in the manual. Long press on lower button will show Time of Day (large font!) and battery charge percent. This is a new feature in this version of the Spartan firmware enabled because of disabling touch to conserve battery.


----------



## martowl

XCJagge said:


> bruceames recorded 34 min run week ago and there was 2000 points. it makes almost one point per second.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/suunto-9-a-4720025-21.html#post46457505
> 
> And now NickYanakiev gets only about one every 10 seconds , only 10% of what bruceames got! And track appearance is entirely different. That makes me think maybe NickYanakiev had it on good or OK and not best. Or firmware is different. If it really records points so sparse way it at its best it renders the watch useless to me - track post processing (like smoothing) it is pretty easy when there is points, but if there is no points it is impossible.


I have been doing a lot of runs without Stryd but used it yesterday. I will check data point logging and @XCJagge, if you would like the entire data set for S9 runs with and without Stryd I can send them to you....I know you like to analyze these.


----------



## XCJagge

It is just that my speed combined with my navigation skills I may produce more mistakes in minute than this watch records points! Luckily ambit 3 has been fast enough, form this Monday. :-d


----------



## bruceames

S9 in BEST mode definitely will be recording a data point nearly every second if running/cycling. If not, then it's in another mode. Stryd has no influence on the frequency of GPS recording or GPS at all for that matter.

I used to wish that the Ambits record every second no matter what, but now I prefer it like it is. Why have data points recorded if you're not moving?


----------



## Michael Leubner

Isn't that the (in Spanish) so called "phantom moving" ? Some reviwers use it to check the error level of the GPS. Yo leave the watch at some point where the GPS signal is good (no trees or buildings, etc) recording data (f.e. running ) for some hours ... and after that you check how much distance it has recorded despite having not moved from the spot.


----------



## Michael Leubner

Answering the question "Why have data points recorded if you're not moving?" of Bruceames #313


----------



## gundrted

Hello

I'm looking at returning my Garmin Fenix 5x for a Suunto 9. I bought my 5x from REI during the last sale and can still return it for a full refund. 

I haven't found a good comparison between the watches. My activities are: street run, trail run, ultras, mountain biking, skiing, hiking/mountaineering, HIIT. I like the 5x maps / daily stats, but could live without the stats. Are there any good in depth comparisons out there?

Over the month+ I’ve had the 5x I like it, but there are some bugs (like the current grade just stops working). My 5x has pace issues while running and what I feel are GPS track wondering issues. My pace goes from 8min/mi to 12, 9, 10, back to 8 on average streets/trails. Otherwise it seems to work fine. I like the health/daily stat tracking, but I’m not married to it. I don’t use any IQ custom data fields because they kill the battery life. I'm concerned that with the 5 Plus line the 5 line will get less development time and we’ve seen that in the past from Garmin. Never mind the Garmin line is HUGE. I’m worried my expensive 5x is what it is because Garmin will moved on.

The Suunto 9 seems to fix one major issue I had with the Baro HR. It has a sapphire crystal. Thats a huge thing for me. All my old Garmin running watches have scratched faces because they are basically plastic.

The other huge nice to have is mapping/nav. It doesn’t look like the 9 has routing/nav like that 5x does, but it does claim this on the comparison ‘Outdoor maps by satellite, terrain and topography in web by Mapbox, Google Maps & Android’ I have no clue what that really means. I assume its not like the topo map currently on my 5x. Can you give a quick explanation? Can the maps be loaded onto the watch?

When looking at the Baro HR vs 9 the comparison grids look almost identical. If I was looking at the Baro HR, is the 9 a similar watch with some updates?

I know the 9 will support all my running, mountain biking, hiking, trail running, skiing and ultras, but will it allow for HIIT work outs. The Baro HR vs 9 comparison grid is a little sparse on this one. Can I program in something like 50s – push ups, 10s – rest, 50s crunches, 10s – rest and so on … them repeat 4 times?

The Planning grid of the Baro HR vs 9 is blank. Do you think that is a web oversight?

Can the 9 support multiple activity timers in one activity ie … trail running – auto lap every mile, alert every 45 minutes and alert every 2.5 miles?

This may be a silly questions, but is there an official Suunto support forum for the watch or Suunto in general? I did some google I couldn’t find one.

I opened a MovesCount account and imported one activity. After 10+ years with Garmin MovesCount seems a little 'clunky'. Does is get more useful the more one uses it? 

I have found a tool that would allow me to move data from Garmin Connect to MovesCount, but is there a 2-way sync tool?

Thanks for taking the time to read all my long winded questions.


----------



## XCJagge

bruceames said:


> S9 in BEST mode definitely will be recording a data point nearly every second if running/cycling. If not, then it's in another mode.


That's what I was suspecting and wondered why NickYanakiev or anyone mentioned/noticed it it was not on BEST and compared apples to oranges.



bruceames said:


> I used to wish that the Ambits record every second no matter what, but now I prefer it like it is. Why have data points recorded if you're not moving?


Ambit 3 is fine, but having additional 1 sec mode would do no harm there either. Every second recording would make it easy to see when connection to sats is lost. Now I can't know why points are missing. In urban (orienteering) races we enter narrow alleys and tunnels/canopies, would be useful to see was competitor standing still and hesitating before entering the canopy or did he went there right away. Also, when storing or transferring data via formats like gpx where HR and other data is stored as an attribute of a track point some of the HR data will be lost, more points means less HR data gets lost. Like when you stop interval and stand still and there is no points so HR data showing how fast HR dropped gets lost. Pretty annoying to make workarounds when simple 1 sec mode would do just fine. Also when mapping one could record a location by standing there for 30 sec or so and later determine location as average of those points, now for the algorithm it just may get locked in first point within some radius making such locationing impossible. There is plenty of other use cases too, but I guess this illustrates the point. Note, having 1 sec mode does not meant the current BEST should be taken away, you could call it SURVEY mode and place the setting for example between BEST and GOOD, because it is better than GOOD but not better than BEST for normal "non-survey" use for added memory usage.


----------



## f11

How is everyone finding the GPS accuracy of the Suunto 9? My tracks look pretty good on Strava and Movescount, but my distance measurements are long. It's not a huge discrepancy, but it's not uncommon for me to be about 20m long over measured 1km stretches (translating to about 5 seconds per km off pace). Previous Suuntos and Garmins (Spartan Sport WHR Baro, Ambit3Run, 935, 630) all were very close (usually 0-10m off) with only the odd bad day, but my Suunto 9 often measures 20m long per km (and sometimes 30m-50m over these same 1km stretches), despite tracks looking pretty good and routes not being overly challenging. 

Also, does anyone know if Galileo might be coming to the Suunto 9?


----------



## slashas

f11 said:


> How is everyone finding the GPS accuracy of the Suunto 9? My tracks look pretty good on Strava and Movescount, but my distance measurements are long. It's not a huge discrepancy, but it's not uncommon for me to be about 20m long over measured 1km stretches (translating to about 5 seconds per km off pace). Previous Suuntos and Garmins (Spartan Sport WHR Baro, Ambit3Run, 935, 630) all were very close (usually 0-10m off) with only the odd bad day, but my Suunto 9 often measures 20m long per km (and sometimes 30m-50m over these same 1km stretches), despite tracks looking pretty good and routes not being overly challenging.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if Galileo might be coming to the Suunto 9?


Need to check if new Sony chip compatible with it, to spartan line it should come as chips are supported but don't know if it is licensed stuff.


----------



## bruceames

f11 said:


> How is everyone finding the GPS accuracy of the Suunto 9? My tracks look pretty good on Strava and Movescount, but my distance measurements are long. It's not a huge discrepancy, but it's not uncommon for me to be about 20m long over measured 1km stretches (translating to about 5 seconds per km off pace). Previous Suuntos and Garmins (Spartan Sport WHR Baro, Ambit3Run, 935, 630) all were very close (usually 0-10m off) with only the odd bad day, but my Suunto 9 often measures 20m long per km (and sometimes 30m-50m over these same 1km stretches), despite tracks looking pretty good and routes not being overly challenging.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if Galileo might be coming to the Suunto 9?


I'm having the same experience. GPS appears to be more accurate (less offset) but there is an issue with the "drunken" line that makes the distance long (for me about 2%). Hopefully it'll be fixed in the next update.


----------



## sb029111

bruceames said:


> Hopefully it'll be fixed in the next update.


Don't we, as Spartan series owners seem to be saying that an awful lot??? :-(


----------



## bruceames

sb029111 said:


> Don't we, as Spartan series owners seem to be saying that an awful lot??? :-(


I was (am) very happy with that watch. What still needs to be fixed with the SSU?


----------



## bluelavender

gundrted said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm looking at returning my Garmin Fenix 5x for a Suunto 9. I bought my 5x from REI during the last sale and can still return it for a full refund.
> 
> I haven't found a good comparison between the watches. My activities are: street run, trail run, ultras, mountain biking, skiing, hiking/mountaineering, HIIT. I like the 5x maps / daily stats, but could live without the stats. Are there any good in depth comparisons out there?
> 
> Over the month+ I've had the 5x I like it, but there are some bugs (like the current grade just stops working). My 5x has pace issues while running and what I feel are GPS track wondering issues. My pace goes from 8min/mi to 12, 9, 10, back to 8 on average streets/trails. Otherwise it seems to work fine. I like the health/daily stat tracking, but I'm not married to it. I don't use any IQ custom data fields because they kill the battery life. I'm concerned that with the 5 Plus line the 5 line will get less development time and we've seen that in the past from Garmin. Never mind the Garmin line is HUGE. I'm worried my expensive 5x is what it is because Garmin will moved on.
> 
> The Suunto 9 seems to fix one major issue I had with the Baro HR. It has a sapphire crystal. Thats a huge thing for me. All my old Garmin running watches have scratched faces because they are basically plastic.
> 
> The other huge nice to have is mapping/nav. It doesn't look like the 9 has routing/nav like that 5x does, but it does claim this on the comparison 'Outdoor maps by satellite, terrain and topography in web by Mapbox, Google Maps & Android' I have no clue what that really means. I assume its not like the topo map currently on my 5x. Can you give a quick explanation? Can the maps be loaded onto the watch?
> 
> When looking at the Baro HR vs 9 the comparison grids look almost identical. If I was looking at the Baro HR, is the 9 a similar watch with some updates?
> 
> I know the 9 will support all my running, mountain biking, hiking, trail running, skiing and ultras, but will it allow for HIIT work outs. The Baro HR vs 9 comparison grid is a little sparse on this one. Can I program in something like 50s - push ups, 10s - rest, 50s crunches, 10s - rest and so on &#8230; them repeat 4 times?
> 
> The Planning grid of the Baro HR vs 9 is blank. Do you think that is a web oversight?
> 
> Can the 9 support multiple activity timers in one activity ie &#8230; trail running - auto lap every mile, alert every 45 minutes and alert every 2.5 miles?
> 
> This may be a silly questions, but is there an official Suunto support forum for the watch or Suunto in general? I did some google I couldn't find one.
> 
> I opened a MovesCount account and imported one activity. After 10+ years with Garmin MovesCount seems a little 'clunky'. Does is get more useful the more one uses it?
> 
> I have found a tool that would allow me to move data from Garmin Connect to MovesCount, but is there a 2-way sync tool?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read all my long winded questions.


My advise for you, if you can try, try first. Most people after 10 year of experience with Garmin ecosystems will find Suunto a bit.. sparse.

Likewise, if you're into general fitness, you might want to stick with Garmin. For example, garmin strength training have ability to detect bench press / squat movement and count the reps automatically. Suunto 9 does not.


----------



## sb029111

bruceames said:


> I was (am) very happy with that watch. What still needs to be fixed with the SSU?


As are a lot of people. However, for me, which may or may not reflect others wishes, the ability to pair more than one HRM, or other devices, and have a "pool" that is automagically paired when an activity is started, and that device is active. I'm thinking of the fact that I have two Chest strap HRMs, and two Optical, Wrist based HRMs, along with a Bike Cadence Pod (Magnetless), and Speed Pod, also magnetless. I can pair only one of those at a time. Also for me, and this is truly annoying, is the problem that if I ride my bike, or hike for a period of 1/2 hour or greater, then stop for a bit to either observe, or drink water, or have an energy bar, the initial "surge" shows a speed ranging from 30MPH, up to (for biking) over 75 Mph. Also, if I have the PowerCal on, it shows a power kick of over 750 watts. Needless to say, this makes the data for that ride, or activity useless. I have had this problem with 3 SSU's, a SSSWHR, and the SSWHRBaro, have had many discussions with Suunto Tech Support, sent them log files, etc, etc, and no one can figure out what the problem is. IF I enable autopause, which stops the recording for every little stop I make, then the "surge" doesn't happen. Nor does it happen with any of the many Garmins that I have owned.
As I said, everyone has different requirements for their particular situation. For me, these are actually deal breakers, and why the SSWHRBaro stays in the drawer until they get addressed, not to mention that I fell victim to the now famous "Blank Screen, dead watch" syndrome, and only after 6 hours of special Ancient Anglo Saxon chants involving some new variations on current expletives, did the watch pull out of it's comatose state.
Just my experiences, others' may vary, and I'm aware of that. There is no ONE perfect watch for EVERYONE, just the one that each individual likes the best.


----------



## bcalvanese

gundrted said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm looking at returning my Garmin Fenix 5x for a Suunto 9. I bought my 5x from REI during the last sale and can still return it for a full refund.
> 
> I haven't found a good comparison between the watches. My activities are: street run, trail run, ultras, mountain biking, skiing, hiking/mountaineering, HIIT. I like the 5x maps / daily stats, but could live without the stats. Are there any good in depth comparisons out there?
> 
> Over the month+ I've had the 5x I like it, but there are some bugs (like the current grade just stops working). My 5x has pace issues while running and what I feel are GPS track wondering issues. My pace goes from 8min/mi to 12, 9, 10, back to 8 on average streets/trails. Otherwise it seems to work fine. I like the health/daily stat tracking, but I'm not married to it. I don't use any IQ custom data fields because they kill the battery life. I'm concerned that with the 5 Plus line the 5 line will get less development time and we've seen that in the past from Garmin. Never mind the Garmin line is HUGE. I'm worried my expensive 5x is what it is because Garmin will moved on.
> 
> *the pace on the 5x bugs me too, but it's no a deal breaker for me. as an alternative you can use average pace or lap pace.*
> 
> The Suunto 9 seems to fix one major issue I had with the Baro HR. It has a sapphire crystal. Thats a huge thing for me. All my old Garmin running watches have scratched faces because they are basically plastic.
> 
> The other huge nice to have is mapping/nav. It doesn't look like the 9 has routing/nav like that 5x does, but it does claim this on the comparison 'Outdoor maps by satellite, terrain and topography in web by Mapbox, Google Maps & Android' I have no clue what that really means. I assume its not like the topo map currently on my 5x. Can you give a quick explanation? Can the maps be loaded onto the watch?
> 
> *you can load and follow coursed on to the suunto but it does not have maps like the 5x*
> 
> When looking at the Baro HR vs 9 the comparison grids look almost identical. If I was looking at the Baro HR, is the 9 a similar watch with some updates?
> 
> I know the 9 will support all my running, mountain biking, hiking, trail running, skiing and ultras, but will it allow for HIIT work outs. The Baro HR vs 9 comparison grid is a little sparse on this one. Can I program in something like 50s - push ups, 10s - rest, 50s crunches, 10s - rest and so on &#8230; them repeat 4 times?
> 
> *i think you can add those types of workouts to the suunto, but i don't think it counts reps.*
> 
> The Planning grid of the Baro HR vs 9 is blank. Do you think that is a web oversight?
> 
> Can the 9 support multiple activity timers in one activity ie &#8230; trail running - auto lap every mile, alert every 45 minutes and alert every 2.5 miles?
> 
> This may be a silly questions, but is there an official Suunto support forum for the watch or Suunto in general? I did some google I couldn't find one.
> 
> *suunto does not have a support forum like garmin does.*
> 
> I opened a MovesCount account and imported one activity. After 10+ years with Garmin MovesCount seems a little 'clunky'. Does is get more useful the more one uses it?
> 
> *movescount is very basic (imo). they are working on a new app, but i think it still has a long way to go as well. *
> 
> I have found a tool that would allow me to move data from Garmin Connect to MovesCount, but is there a 2-way sync tool?
> 
> *there is an app called SyncMyTracks that will sync both ways.*
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read all my long winded questions.


i think suunto is trying to work on too many things at the same time, and winding up with too many unfinished things as a result. seems to me that they are scrambling to stay competitive.

i own a 5x too, and have owned quite a few suunto devices as well. the GPS tracks on the suunto seems to be slightly better than garmin (but not by much at all), but the pace does work much better on the suunto (fused speed).

the thing for me is that garmin has so many more features, a full support community, and more complete software (app, web & device). just don's see giving all that up for better pace and very slightly better GPS tracks.

the only advantage that i can see for you is the battery life (as you do ultra's).


----------



## sb029111

bcalvanese said:


> i think suunto is trying to work on too many things at the same time, and winding up with too many unfinished things as a result. seems to me that they are scrambling to stay competitive.
> 
> i own a 5x too, and have owned quite a few suunto devices as well. the GPS tracks on the suunto seems to be slightly better than garmin (but not by much at all), but the pace does work much better on the suunto (fused speed).
> 
> the thing for me is that garmin has so many more features, a full support community, and more complete software (app, web & device). just don's see giving all that up for better pace and very slightly better GPS tracks.
> 
> the only advantage that i can see for you is the battery life (as you do ultra's).


Actually, since I performed the update that gives Galileo, my 5x has a better track than it did before, and is actually smoother than the SSWHRBaro that I also have. See my comments above as to why the Suunto sits in the drawer for now, and I'm wearing the 5x. The Fused Speed does nothing for me, as I don't run, but the problems of the speed spiking during a bike ride, or a walk of more than a couple miles is truly annoying. The Garmins I've had don't do that. Then, the ability to have the pool of sensors helps also.


----------



## sb029111

Double post; why? I have no idea.. Sorry


----------



## slashas

bluelavender said:


> My advise for you, if you can try, try first. Most people after 10 year of experience with Garmin ecosystems will find Suunto a bit.. sparse.
> 
> Likewise, if you're into general fitness, you might want to stick with Garmin. For example, garmin strength training have ability to detect bench press / squat movement and count the reps automatically. Suunto 9 does not.


Garmin strength training detection is awful I ended with wasting time editing sets to correct reps and etc, it is totally waste of time and gives zero value if you follow any program you know how many reps you did, this can be useful only for training till failure


----------



## martowl

bcalvanese said:


> i think suunto is trying to work on too many things at the same time, and winding up with too many unfinished things as a result. seems to me that they are scrambling to stay competitive.
> 
> i own a 5x too, and have owned quite a few suunto devices as well. the GPS tracks on the suunto seems to be slightly better than garmin (but not by much at all), but the pace does work much better on the suunto (fused speed).
> 
> the thing for me is that garmin has so many more features, a full support community, and more complete software (app, web & device). just don's see giving all that up for better pace and very slightly better GPS tracks.
> 
> the only advantage that i can see for you is the battery life (as you do ultra's).


I bought a 5x and tried it for a month....my issues with it were. Too, too heavy. Running long distances would bother me, even the Ambit was a bit heavy. Too complicated to set up and use, I don't need the extra stuff. The screen resolution is poor and what I need only one screen for the S9/SSU I need 3 for the 5x. The new plus models still don't have enough battery and if using maps, I could not even run a hard 50k (well maybe). I can use Navigation on the S9 and go 35h or close to it. If I need more battery I get FusedTrack, which in my testing is unbelievable. I also think MC is a lot better for evaluating training than GC.

So, a lot more than battery for me, but as I said it is not for everyone and maybe not most. My dream watch is sitting on my wrist right now.


----------



## PTBC

martowl said:


> I bought a 5x and tried it for a month....my issues with it were. Too, too heavy. Running long distances would bother me, even the Ambit was a bit heavy. Too complicated to set up and use, I don't need the extra stuff. The screen resolution is poor and what I need only one screen for the S9/SSU I need 3 for the 5x. The new plus models still don't have enough battery and if using maps, I could not even run a hard 50k (well maybe). I can use Navigation on the S9 and go 35h or close to it. If I need more battery I get FusedTrack, which in my testing is unbelievable. I also think MC is a lot better for evaluating training than GC.
> 
> So, a lot more than battery for me, but as I said it is not for everyone and maybe not most. My dream watch is sitting on my wrist right now.


An important point in there about the better screen resolution on the SSU, makes a big difference for some


----------



## f11

bruceames said:


> I'm having the same experience. GPS appears to be more accurate (less offset) but there is an issue with the "drunken" line that makes the distance long (for me about 2%). Hopefully it'll be fixed in the next update.


Thanks Bruce, appreciate your input! Yes, fingers crossed for a bit of refinement on the algorithm with the next update. I'm finding my elevation gain / loss is a bit low, too, compared to previous GPS watches, but not by a great deal. Otherwise, so much to like about this watch.


----------



## bcalvanese

martowl said:


> I bought a 5x and tried it for a month....my issues with it were. Too, too heavy. Running long distances would bother me, even the Ambit was a bit heavy. Too complicated to set up and use, I don't need the extra stuff. The screen resolution is poor and what I need only one screen for the S9/SSU I need 3 for the 5x. The new plus models still don't have enough battery and if using maps, I could not even run a hard 50k (well maybe). I can use Navigation on the S9 and go 35h or close to it. If I need more battery I get FusedTrack, which in my testing is unbelievable. I also think MC is a lot better for evaluating training than GC.
> 
> So, a lot more than battery for me, but as I said it is not for everyone and maybe not most. My dream watch is sitting on my wrist right now.


Yes. I forgot about the screen. The screen on the Suunto is much nicer than the Garmin screen.

You have to admit though... having the maps on the 5x comes in handy when you can see other trails that are not on the course you are following. Probably eats more battery though.

Don't get me wrong, there are things that annoy me about Garmin too, and I am seriously considering getting a Suunto 9 (or a Spartan Ultra since they are on sale for 45% off right now).


----------



## martowl

bcalvanese said:


> You have to admit though... having the maps on the 5x comes in handy when you can see other trails that are not on the course you are following. Probably eats more battery though.


From my reading of the maps usage, if the maps are on and you use them the battery MAY last 8-12h with the longer being an estimate from what I read on Garmin forums. The OP thought definitely 8h. That is with HR recording and standard sensors. At that rate I could not even get through a weekend training run! I admit, having the map on my wrist might mean I don't have to take out my phone but the phone map is much easier to read. I can get navigation that includes a line, elevation profile and waypoints on the S9 and likely get 32h of life. Not worth the trade-off.

If I am traveling and in a foreign city and either walking or running streets or just trying to get around, the maps would be fantastic! There are places where I would use them....but they would not work for me for running in the mountains.

These are my issues for my uses, Most of you do not do silly things like running for 30+ hours straight


----------



## bcalvanese

martowl said:


> From my reading of the maps usage, if the maps are on and you use them the battery MAY last 8-12h with the longer being an estimate from what I read on Garmin forums. The OP thought definitely 8h. That is with HR recording and standard sensors. At that rate I could not even get through a weekend training run! I admit, having the map on my wrist might mean I don't have to take out my phone but the phone map is much easier to read. I can get navigation that includes a line, elevation profile and waypoints on the S9 and likely get 32h of life. Not worth the trade-off.
> 
> If I am traveling and in a foreign city and either walking or running streets or just trying to get around, the maps would be fantastic! There are places where I would use them....but they would not work for me for running in the mountains.
> 
> These are my issues for my uses, Most of you do not do silly things like running for 30+ hours straight


Let me ask you about the pace without any foot POD (just the watch) on both the spartan Ultra and the 9.

Does the pace jump all over the place like it does with the 5x?

Or does it stay within a reasonable number to your actual pace?

That is one of the things that bug me about the 5x, and I do not want to use foot POD.

Also, what do you think of the GPS accuracy between the 9, the Spartan Ultra, and the 5x?

And how is the OHR on the 9 for steady state?

I am thinking of getting either the Ultra or the 9, and these would be determining factors for me.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## sb029111

martowl said:


> These are my issues for my uses, Most of you do not do silly things like running for 30+ hours straight


True that! Heck, I can't even drink beer for 30 hours strait, not to say I haven't tried in my younger days...


----------



## martowl

bcalvanese said:


> Let me ask you about the pace without any foot POD (just the watch) on both the spartan Ultra and the 9.
> 
> Does the pace jump all over the place like it does with the 5x?
> 
> Or does it stay within a reasonable number to your actual pace?
> 
> That is one of the things that bug me about the 5x, and I do not want to use foot POD.
> 
> Also, what do you think of the GPS accuracy between the 9, the Spartan Ultra, and the 5x?
> 
> And how is the OHR on the 9 for steady state?
> 
> I am thinking of getting either the Ultra or the 9, and these would be determining factors for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


The pace seems reasonable to me, I use it for intervals with and without a Stryd. It is more stable with the Stryd. But...I do not run much by pace so I am not the best to answer this.

GPS accuracy is complicated, a lot of factors. From my tracks and those of others I think the S9 tracks a bit better than the SSU but.....the track wobbles some (not all the time) and can give slightly longer distances. This is a bug that is acknowledged and will be fixed.

OHR for me is not so good, for walking, running on pavement or flat, smooth trail or workouts in the gym it is fine for me. For some it is great all the time...not for me. All day and nightime are great, much better than the SSWHR that I had, but that could be firmware related. My low HR at night is similar to that recorded with a belt (low 40s), which the SSWHR could never do. Again, I don't care that much about these things.

I know enough about what you do that I am not sure the S9 is worth it for you. The only advantages over the SSU are 1) Battery management settings (these will come to the SSU with an update), 2) FusedTrack (awesome but if you don't go longer than 15-18h (Best fix on SSU battery life) you won't use it, and 3) Smaller than SSU by a mm or two (height) but a bit heavier.

That is it. If I never ran/hiked longer than 8-12h (one day) I would get a Sport Baro version or wait a bit. I bet Suunto will update the S series with a much smaller watch that exceeds or matches Baro features including battery. I would get a smaller watch if I did not use the features of the S9. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## bcalvanese

martowl said:


> The pace seems reasonable to me, I use it for intervals with and without a Stryd. It is more stable with the Stryd. But...I do not run much by pace so I am not the best to answer this.
> 
> GPS accuracy is complicated, a lot of factors. From my tracks and those of others I think the S9 tracks a bit better than the SSU but.....the track wobbles some (not all the time) and can give slightly longer distances. This is a bug that is acknowledged and will be fixed.
> 
> OHR for me is not so good, for walking, running on pavement or flat, smooth trail or workouts in the gym it is fine for me. For some it is great all the time...not for me. All day and nightime are great, much better than the SSWHR that I had, but that could be firmware related. My low HR at night is similar to that recorded with a belt (low 40s), which the SSWHR could never do. Again, I don't care that much about these things.
> 
> I know enough about what you do that I am not sure the S9 is worth it for you. The only advantages over the SSU are 1) Battery management settings (these will come to the SSU with an update), 2) FusedTrack (awesome but if you don't go longer than 15-18h (Best fix on SSU battery life) you won't use it, and 3) Smaller than SSU by a mm or two (height) but a bit heavier.
> 
> That is it. If I never ran/hiked longer than 8-12h (one day) I would get a Sport Baro version or wait a bit. I bet Suunto will update the S series with a much smaller watch that exceeds or matches Baro features including battery. I would get a smaller watch if I did not use the features of the S9. My 2 cents worth.


Thanks.

I considered the SSWHR Baro, but that does not have sapphire.

Do you think the Spartan Ultra is still worth getting?

Or do you think it will be discontinued?


----------



## sb029111

bcalvanese said:


> Yes. I forgot about the screen. The screen on the Suunto is much nicer than the Garmin screen.
> 
> You have to admit though... having the maps on the 5x comes in handy when you can see other trails that are not on the course you are following. Probably eats more battery though.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there are things that annoy me about Garmin too, and I am seriously considering getting a Suunto 9 (or a Spartan Ultra since they are on sale for 45% off right now).


Had that happen today, in fact, was hiking along a new trail, and due to the heat, decided to cut it short. Saw a spur of the trail that cut off about half of it, and took it. I don't think I could do that with my SSWHRBaro, but with the Garmin, it was there, and it took me to the junction where it rejoined the original trail I was walking on. I DO like that feature..


----------



## kralik_j

sb029111 said:


> bcalvanese said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I forgot about the screen. The screen on the Suunto is much nicer than the Garmin screen.
> 
> You have to admit though... having the maps on the 5x comes in handy when you can see other trails that are not on the course you are following. Probably eats more battery though.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there are things that annoy me about Garmin too, and I am seriously considering getting a Suunto 9 (or a Spartan Ultra since they are on sale for 45% off right now).
> 
> 
> 
> Had that happen today, in fact, was hiking along a new trail, and due to the heat, decided to cut it short. Saw a spur of the trail that cut off about half of it, and took it. I don't think I could do that with my SSWHRBaro, but with the Garmin, it was there, and it took me to the junction where it rejoined the original trail I was walking on. I DO like that feature..
Click to expand...

I have similar situation, at home I do the plan, but in terrane make more alternation, almoste not cut but I add more points what would like run, bike, etc and this is the key moment for using my android locus map. The problem is that my inicial planning rout is off and i run with phone in hand 😶
This is the minimum feature what is missing in my Suunto spartan. Take the phone, draw new rout, import to the watch and let navigate by the new rout. Maybe it takes 15min but after save more time (turn on the phone, unblock, catch gps position, see my localization on the rout..). On the MTB is it big help


----------



## bcalvanese

The main thing that bugs me about the 5x is the pace. When running and/or walking, when I look at the pace it just jumps all over the place and is pretty much useless. i know the FusedSpeed works pretty well on the Spartan series devices (and probably the 9 too), so I was considering getting a 9.

i had tried the Stryd about a year ago or so and it did not work well for walking at that time so I returned it.

I just chatted with someone from Stryd and they said the walking has been fixed and it should work well with walking and running and even intervals of both.

I just ordered one to pair with my 5x.

plus if I ever decide to try the whole "power thing", i will have that option.


----------



## renton82

Are there any 3rd party quick release compatible band? I found many 24mm quick release band but all of them have 0,8 mm spring bar head, Suunto 9 has 1,4mm holes...


----------



## vonklaus

is there a way to download HR data collected daily and while sleeping?

I would be interested into analazyng them...
Thanks!


----------



## slashas

vonklaus said:


> is there a way to download HR data collected daily and while sleeping?
> 
> I would be interested into analazyng them...
> Thanks!


Unfortunately no.


----------



## blizzz

My suunto 9 is sudenly not responding to buttons and touch screen swipes.

Any idea how to restart a watch?

Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## renton82

blizzz said:


> My suunto 9 is sudenly not responding to buttons and touch screen swipes.
> 
> Any idea how to restart a watch?
> 
> Thx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep press up button for 12s


----------



## MirekCek

Is there anyone, who has S9 with same problem as me? I charged my S9 and after 10 minutes is battery from 100 % on 98 is it normal? And I don´to anything wiht my watches


----------



## blizzz

renton82 said:


> Keep press up button for 12s


Does not work 

Watch is blocked in watch face and i can not do anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruceames

I like everything about the watch except for it overstating the distance due to wobbly tracks. The SSU distance is nearly spot on while the 9 this morning was reading 8 percent higher. (17.22 miles vs. 15.90). It's really something that needs to be fixed soon because although I don't mind wearing both watches for now to compare, after a while I will want to depend 100% on one watch.

Here's a track segment showing what I mean. I was doing intervals going up and down a hill. The lines are actually closer together on the 9, which is good, but the wobbliness is really bad and it's obvious it adds a lot of extra distance. Don't need to say which track is which.


----------



## f11

I’m in the same boat. Really like the potential for this watch, but my distance accrual is usually 2 to 2.3% over certified distances. I’m also finding my total ascent and descent on the watch is 10-20% low, which gets corrected in Movescount. Strange, because on the watch i can see the altitude changing, but total ascent and descent don’t keep up. The only times i’ve had close elevation change readings on the watch itself are when i do a reset (holding the top button for 12 seconds) before heading out.


----------



## ixman

I have the same issue. Hopefully will be improved by firmware update. My distance is way off, usually between 3-5%. I'm comparing with a not paired Stryd foot pod. Also the track is very wobbly. Not happy.

View attachment 13345491


----------



## sb029111

bruceames said:


> I like everything about the watch except for it overstating the distance due to wobbly tracks. The SSU distance is nearly spot on while the 9 this morning was reading 8 percent higher. (17.22 miles vs. 15.90). It's really something that needs to be fixed soon because although I don't mind wearing both watches for now to compare, after a while I will want to depend 100% on one watch.
> 
> Here's a track segment showing what I mean. I was doing intervals going up and down a hill. The lines are actually closer together on the 9, which is good, but the wobbliness is really bad and it's obvious it adds a lot of extra distance. Don't need to say which track is which.


I hate to say it, but those tracks look very similar to the early Fenix 5x tracks, before they implemented the firmware updates recently, and Galileo. I hope they improve for you, if not, all I can say is WOW.


----------



## vronp

sb029111 said:


> I hate to say it, but those tracks look very similar to the early Fenix 5x tracks, before they implemented the firmware updates recently, and Galileo. I hope they improve for you, if not, all I can say is WOW.


New chipset right? Sony I believe. I imagine it will improve in next firmware release(s).


----------



## bruceames

Did a 26 mile trail move yesterday and the 9 was "only" 2.7% higher. Total ascent is OK, always reading just a little higher than the SSU (which is good because I think the SSU is too conservative).


----------



## f11

Another run today, 13k, with the 9 measuring 2.4% high. Garmin 935 measured 0.5% high. The 9 seems to be pretty consistently in this range, on average, though single kms will measure anywhere from 1.01km to 1.05km. Ascent/descent was about 15% low on the watch (though Movescount corrected this).


----------



## catx

Curious to know which firmware version is the watch running. There seems to be a new version available (2.1.54) but it's unclear to me when it was released.


----------



## catx

Sorry for the ambiguous post above, I am new to the forum and tried to reply to a specific post (#348).


----------



## martowl

catx said:


> Curious to know which firmware version is the watch running. There seems to be a new version available (2.1.54) but it's unclear to me when it was released.


That is the firmware on the watch, it is not available yet for the rest of the Spartans.


----------



## Stromdiddily

Ambit 3 Peak vs Suunto 9. If heavy forested trail running is my thing and GPS accuracy is king, why am I torn on whether to make the switch? Killian, Max King, Dan Whitehead have all jumped on with the 9, so accuracy can't be that far off can it?


----------



## slashas

Stromdiddily said:


> Ambit 3 Peak vs Suunto 9. If heavy forested trail running is my thing and GPS accuracy is king, why am I torn on whether to make the switch? Killian, Max King, Dan Whitehead have all jumped on with the 9, so accuracy can't be that far off can it?


They all are paid by suunto as advertising partners


----------



## martowl

Stromdiddily said:


> Ambit 3 Peak vs Suunto 9. If heavy forested trail running is my thing and GPS accuracy is king, why am I torn on whether to make the switch? Killian, Max King, Dan Whitehead have all jumped on with the 9, so accuracy can't be that far off can it?


Give it a couple months and then decide.


----------



## svendrickx

Well actually, for me it is pretty good. i have it since june 22nd
I did a forested trail run a couple of weeks ago. It was 20k (yes,only 20k, I am a novice :-; ) and S9 recorded 19.3 km. I was stupid enough to pauze it at a refuel point in the middle of the race and forgot to turn it back on. It was after several hundreds of meters after we left again, I realized that. So he did kind of calculated the distance between those two points by connecting them as a straight line, but in reality it wasn't a straight line. So if you take that into consideration, it can not be that far off. 
Accuracy is good, nothing more and nothing less. You can buy any device you want and find someting that isn't spot on.... You will never find a watch that is perfect...
I would easily recommend it to someone, and I am not a Suunto-fan, neither a Garmin or Polar fan. I just like it, and it is also a nice looking watch...


----------



## svendrickx

Well actually, for me it is pretty good. i have it since june 22nd
I did a forested trail run a couple of weeks ago. It was 20k (yes,only 20k, I am a novice :-; ) and S9 recorded 19.3 km. I was stupid enough to pauze it at a refuel point in the middle of the race and forgot to turn it back on. It was after several hundreds of meters after we left again, I realized that. So he did kind of calculated the distance between those two points by connecting them as a straight line, but in reality it wasn't a straight line. So if you take that into consideration, it can not be that far off. 
Accuracy is good, nothing more and nothing less. You can buy any device you want and find someting that isn't spot on.... You will never find a watch that is perfect...
I would easily recommend it to someone, and I am not a Suunto-fan, neither a Garmin or Polar fan. I just like it, and it is also a nice looking watch...


----------



## Stromdiddily

slashas said:


> They all are paid by suunto as advertising partners


Ha, well two of them are for sure. Tim seems to be sticking with the A3P for now though. Even being paid those top level guys wouldn't put up with sub standard tracking, can't afford to.


----------



## slashas

Stromdiddily said:


> Ha, well two of them are for sure. Tim seems to be sticking with the A3P for now though. Even being paid those top level guys wouldn't put up with sub standard tracking, can't afford to.


I know bunch of elite athletes which do not wear any device during the race


----------



## Stromdiddily

slashas said:


> I know bunch of elite athletes which do not wear any device during the race


Ha, well there is that. But if we all followed that philosophy in our training none of us would be here


----------



## slashas

Stromdiddily said:


> Ha, well there is that. But if we all followed that philosophy in our training none of us would be here


My point is here that if you are paid by some brand you just wear the latest and the best product by that company out in the market and it doesn't mean that product most accurate/best in the market, you are just paid for to get other people to think it is  Personally I lost faith in accuracy from these companies would it be suunto or Garmin all just chasing for the profit and market share but accuracy degrading year by year  my 910 or ambit2 performs better than latest ones from these two  maybe it is time to return back to old good Swiss watch  and train like in old days by feeling and paper log, much cheaper option though


----------



## TINKANI

Has anyone tested the battery?
After charging 100%
I tested open S9 2 times with running mode with default settings.
First time 22 hours 3 minutes 2nd time 22 hours 55 minutes
Anyone know how to set it up to 25 hours?

- - - Updated - - -

Has anyone tested the battery?
After charging 100%
I tested open S9 2 times with running mode with default settings.
First time 22 hours 3 minutes 2nd time 22 hours 55 minutes
Anyone know how to set it up to 25 hours?


----------



## martowl

TINKANI said:


> Has anyone tested the battery?
> After charging 100%
> I tested open S9 2 times with running mode with default settings.
> First time 22 hours 3 minutes 2nd time 22 hours 55 minutes
> Anyone know how to set it up to 25 hours?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Has anyone tested the battery?
> After charging 100%
> I tested open S9 2 times with running mode with default settings.
> First time 22 hours 3 minutes 2nd time 22 hours 55 minutes
> Anyone know how to set it up to 25 hours?


Run 25h! The battery estimate depends on your settings. OHR will reduce more than the belt and no HR is even better, about 31 or 32h on Performance.


----------



## vronp

Well, I woke up this morning and my Suunto 9 screen was blank. I wear it while I sleep. Pushing buttons yielded beeps but the screen remained blank.

So, I plugged it into my Macbook and Suuntolink popped up automatically and informed me that the watch needed a reset and that all settings would be deleted. That process when fine and now the watch is living again and at 90% battery as soon as it woke up.

I did update the firmware a day or two ago.

Has this happened to anyone else? Also, what is the button sequence to reset the watch? I could not find a reference in the manual.

thanks,
Dave

- - - Updated - - -

Well, I woke up this morning and my Suunto 9 screen was blank. I wear it while I sleep. Pushing buttons yielded beeps but the screen remained blank.

So, I plugged it into my Macbook and Suuntolink popped up automatically and informed me that the watch needed a reset and that all settings would be deleted. That process when fine and now the watch is living again and at 90% battery as soon as it woke up.

I did update the firmware a day or two ago.

Has this happened to anyone else? Also, what is the button sequence to reset the watch? I could not find a reference in the manual.

thanks,
Dave


----------



## martowl

slashas said:


> My point is here that if you are paid by some brand you just wear the latest and the best product by that company out in the market and it doesn't mean that product most accurate/best in the market, you are just paid for to get other people to think it is  Personally I lost faith in accuracy from these companies would it be suunto or Garmin all just chasing for the profit and market share but accuracy degrading year by year  my 910 or ambit2 performs better than latest ones from these two  maybe it is time to return back to old good Swiss watch  and train like in old days by feeling and paper log, much cheaper option though


When I race there are only two things I pay attention to, effort and timing. The first I can do by percieved effort but it is easier with HR. The second requires only a timepiece. For me, I typically look at all the data gathered afterwards, that is where I use what the watch provides. I use features much more in training than racing. Said this before but I don't care if my GPS isn't perfect, I do care more about elevation. I like having tracks recorded but could use my T6c today, it still works and is in a box. Frankly, I do not understand the obsession with accuracy. There may be some individuals that can justify why the need accuracy but I have not seen a good reason yet. My last race was supposedly 63 miles but the S9 said 69 miles. My SSU the year prior for the same race was 64 miles, does it really matter? Which is right? I suppose if you are trying to qualify for a famous marathon it might but then why rely on GPS since it may not be good enough from anyone.


----------



## martowl

vronp said:


> Well, I woke up this morning and my Suunto 9 screen was blank. I wear it while I sleep. Pushing buttons yielded beeps but the screen remained blank.
> 
> So, I plugged it into my Macbook and Suuntolink popped up automatically and informed me that the watch needed a reset and that all settings would be deleted. That process when fine and now the watch is living again and at 90% battery as soon as it woke up.
> 
> I did update the firmware a day or two ago.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else? Also, what is the button sequence to reset the watch? I could not find a reference in the manual.
> 
> thanks,
> Dave
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Well, I woke up this morning and my Suunto 9 screen was blank. I wear it while I sleep. Pushing buttons yielded beeps but the screen remained blank.
> 
> So, I plugged it into my Macbook and Suuntolink popped up automatically and informed me that the watch needed a reset and that all settings would be deleted. That process when fine and now the watch is living again and at 90% battery as soon as it woke up.
> 
> I did update the firmware a day or two ago.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else? Also, what is the button sequence to reset the watch? I could not find a reference in the manual.
> 
> thanks,
> Dave


The button sequence for a soft reset is the upper button for 12 sec, otherwise use Suunto link or reinstall firmware. On the Suunto app forum, I have seen at least one other blank screen for the S9 but it is rare. On your phone do you have both Suunto app and Movescount installed? I realize this happened in you sleep but both apps on the phone can cause issues.


----------



## vronp

martowl said:


> The button sequence for a soft reset is the upper button for 12 sec, otherwise use Suunto link or reinstall firmware. On the Suunto app forum, I have seen at least one other blank screen for the S9 but it is rare. On your phone do you have both Suunto app and Movescount installed? I realize this happened in you sleep but both apps on the phone can cause issues.


Hi, thanks for the reply and the procedure for reset.

I only have the Suunto app installed on my Android phone.


----------



## Damienr8

Good Evening folks, i had a few questions for your Suunto 9 and Suunto Spartan Ultra owners:

1. Does the Suunto Spartan Ultra and Suunto 9 use the same processor. Is one faster than the other for menu scrolling, loading, etc?
2. How long does the battery last in "watch mode" - specifically no GPS or training function, just using the watch as a watch with notifications.
3. How is the Vibration compared to the Fenix 5
4. Can you set long button presses as shortcuts. I like on the fenix 3/5/plus, the ability to set the top and button buttons as the stopwatch and alarm.

- - - Updated - - -

Good Evening folks, i had a few questions for your Suunto 9 and Suunto Spartan Ultra owners:

1. Does the Suunto Spartan Ultra and Suunto 9 use the same processor. Is one faster than the other for menu scrolling, loading, etc?
2. How long does the battery last in "watch mode" - specifically no GPS or training function, just using the watch as a watch with notifications.
3. How is the Vibration compared to the Fenix 5
4. Can you set long button presses as shortcuts. I like on the fenix 3/5/plus, the ability to set the top and button buttons as the stopwatch and alarm.


----------



## martowl

Damienr8 said:


> Good Evening folks, i had a few questions for your Suunto 9 and Suunto Spartan Ultra owners:
> 
> 1. Does the Suunto Spartan Ultra and Suunto 9 use the same processor. Is one faster than the other for menu scrolling, loading, etc?
> 2. How long does the battery last in "watch mode" - specifically no GPS or training function, just using the watch as a watch with notifications.
> 3. How is the Vibration compared to the Fenix 5
> 4. Can you set long button presses as shortcuts. I like on the fenix 3/5/plus, the ability to set the top and button buttons as the stopwatch and alarm.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Good Evening folks, i had a few questions for your Suunto 9 and Suunto Spartan Ultra owners:
> 
> 1. Does the Suunto Spartan Ultra and Suunto 9 use the same processor. Is one faster than the other for menu scrolling, loading, etc?
> 2. How long does the battery last in "watch mode" - specifically no GPS or training function, just using the watch as a watch with notifications.
> 3. How is the Vibration compared to the Fenix 5
> 4. Can you set long button presses as shortcuts. I like on the fenix 3/5/plus, the ability to set the top and button buttons as the stopwatch and alarm.


1. Don't know.
2. Don't know but probably a week or so, it should be in the manual. My SSU has been sitting on a desk for a month and it still has 60-70% left so if you don't ge notifications, etc, it can go a long time. Will vary depending on your usage. 
3. Don't know as I don't have a fenix but it is not strong.
4. No.


----------



## martowl

vronp said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply and the procedure for reset.
> 
> I only have the Suunto app installed on my Android phone.


If the reset does not help send in a support ticket, my S9 has never crashed.


----------



## PTBC

Damienr8 said:


> 2. How long does the battery last in "watch mode" - specifically no GPS or training function, just using the watch as a watch with notifications.


I've been off my feet for 2 months with a broken ankle and it's around 8 or 9 days per charge with notifications and sleep tracking, though I usually charge it when it's around 10%-15% so you could get 10 days or more

- - - Updated - - -



Damienr8 said:


> 2. How long does the battery last in "watch mode" - specifically no GPS or training function, just using the watch as a watch with notifications.


I've been off my feet for 2 months with a broken ankle and it's around 8 or 9 days per charge with notifications and sleep tracking, though I usually charge it when it's around 10%-15% so you could get 10 days or more


----------



## iapyx

Damienr8 said:


> Good Evening folks, i had a few questions for your Suunto 9 and Suunto Spartan Ultra owners:
> 
> 1. Does the Suunto Spartan Ultra and Suunto 9 use the same processor. Is one faster than the other for menu scrolling, loading, etc?
> 2. How long does the battery last in "watch mode" - specifically no GPS or training function, just using the watch as a watch with notifications.
> 3. How is the Vibration compared to the Fenix 5
> 4. Can you set long button presses as shortcuts. I like on the fenix 3/5/plus, the ability to set the top and button buttons as the stopwatch and alarm.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Good Evening folks, i had a few questions for your Suunto 9 and Suunto Spartan Ultra owners:
> 
> 1. Does the Suunto Spartan Ultra and Suunto 9 use the same processor. Is one faster than the other for menu scrolling, loading, etc?
> 2. How long does the battery last in "watch mode" - specifically no GPS or training function, just using the watch as a watch with notifications.
> 3. How is the Vibration compared to the Fenix 5
> 4. Can you set long button presses as shortcuts. I like on the fenix 3/5/plus, the ability to set the top and button buttons as the stopwatch and alarm.


1. From what I read several pages back in this thread: yes, as it has the same short 'black out' for a few seconds as the Spartan, occuring when you start recording a move. 
2. 14 days in watch mode (see suunto website, suunto 9, specifications, battery life)
3. don't know
4. don't know


----------



## Phoenixatdawn

Is there a roadmap for the suunto 9 ? Does anyone know if suunto has given any info on the next firmware update ? Or if they are going to release different color options? I’ve noticed a few pictures on Instagram where the suunto 9 watch bodies are different colors, I believe I’ve seen light green, gray, and even pink. 

Thanks


----------



## slashas

Phoenixatdawn said:


> Is there a roadmap for the suunto 9 ? Does anyone know if suunto has given any info on the next firmware update ? Or if they are going to release different color options? I've noticed a few pictures on Instagram where the suunto 9 watch bodies are different colors, I believe I've seen light green, gray, and even pink.
> 
> Thanks


I think new colors or customization will come sooner or later as happened with spartan line.


----------



## kralik_j

Did someone open water swimwith S9? My Suunto Spartan allblack is still after 2years non usabe
Distance have modified
https://www.sports-tracker.com/workout/kralik_j/5b71c0b5d85e397bb7079ceb

Raw workout file
https://www.movescount.com/moves/move235847684

1,98km is not possible. The tracking curve is in forest. 
Style: 3rounds crawl(hand with watch up sea level) , 2 rounds breaststroke

In open swimming pool same situation, non usabe, wrong distanc, curve is out of pool, gpx fix, crowl style


----------



## kralik_j

Did someone open water swim with S9? My Suunto Spartan allblack is still after 2years non usable
Distance have modified
https://www.sports-tracker.com/workout/kralik_j/5b71c0b5d85e397bb7079ceb

Raw workout file
https://www.movescount.com/moves/move235847684

1,98km is not possible. The tracking curve is in forest. 
Style: 3rounds crawl(hand with watch up sea level) , 2 rounds breaststroke (every length waiting for gpx distance measuring)

In open swimming pool same situation, non usable, wrong distance, curve is out of pool, gpx fix, crowl style


----------



## PTBC

kralik_j said:


> Did someone open water swimwith S9? My Suunto Spartan allblack is still after 2years non usabe
> Distance have modified
> https://www.sports-tracker.com/workout/kralik_j/5b71c0b5d85e397bb7079ceb
> 
> Raw workout file
> https://www.movescount.com/moves/move235847684
> 
> 1,98km is not possible. The tracking curve is in forest.
> Style: 3rounds crawl(hand with watch up sea level) , 2 rounds breaststroke
> 
> In open swimming pool same situation, non usabe, wrong distanc, curve is out of pool, gpx fix, crowl style


Suunto recommend using pool mode when in an open water swimming pool, when I did some testing last year it was more accurate doing that than using the openwater mode, especially using breaststroke where the watch doesn't come above the surface like crawl
Openwater also requires the hand to come out of the water long enough to get a fix so breaststroke isn't a good style for openwater


----------



## slashas

kralik_j said:


> Did someone open water swimwith S9? My Suunto Spartan allblack is still after 2years non usabe
> Distance have modified
> https://www.sports-tracker.com/workout/kralik_j/5b71c0b5d85e397bb7079ceb
> 
> Raw workout file
> https://www.movescount.com/moves/move235847684
> 
> 1,98km is not possible. The tracking curve is in forest.
> Style: 3rounds crawl(hand with watch up sea level) , 2 rounds breaststroke
> 
> In open swimming pool same situation, non usabe, wrong distanc, curve is out of pool, gpx fix, crowl style


Forget about open water tracking with breaststroke as watch is submerged in the water almost always. For better tracking you need to attach watch to the head cap


----------



## PTBC

slashas said:


> Forget about open water tracking with breaststroke as watch is submerged in the water almost always. For better tracking you need to attach watch to the head cap


I quite like the little floats I've seen people towing around with device stuck on that as well

- - - Updated - - -



slashas said:


> Forget about open water tracking with breaststroke as watch is submerged in the water almost always. For better tracking you need to attach watch to the head cap


I quite like the little floats I've seen people towing around with device stuck on that as well though i haven't tried one.
Here's an example of an open water lake swim I did last year with watch on wrist, the 3 points are platforms that I swam between mainly aiming for a straight line it was a mix of crawl/breaststroke but I tired to make sure the watch came out of the water every few strokes for the breaststroke which makes for an odd swimming style.


----------



## divinours

kralik_j said:


> Did someone open water swim with S9? My Suunto Spartan allblack is still after 2years non usable
> Distance have modified
> https://www.sports-tracker.com/workout/kralik_j/5b71c0b5d85e397bb7079ceb
> 
> Raw workout file
> https://www.movescount.com/moves/move235847684
> 
> 1,98km is not possible. The tracking curve is in forest.
> Style: 3rounds crawl(hand with watch up sea level) , 2 rounds breaststroke (every length waiting for gpx distance measuring)
> 
> In open swimming pool same situation, non usable, wrong distance, curve is out of pool, gpx fix, crowl style


I for one have had consistently very good results with the SSU in open water swimming mode while swimming crawl...


----------



## Egika

Same here.
The log of the Hamburg Triathlon swim shows 1523m and has a nice track (crossing below bridges and tunnels)
Recorded with SSU


----------



## kralik_j

@egika this track is by Suunto 9? I'm intersting if S9 is better in open water evaluate the distance

My spartan all black baro placed on head by my swimm glasses (swimming open water basic face wuth HR belt) crawl

Still not right track and it add non sense jump 
with aditional meters

https://www.sports-tracker.com/workout/kralik_j/5b7840ab8bfe5d7af957f2c9

Trail running very strange behavior of watch is ascendent data evaluation by sea workout (1500m ascd is not real, watch in custom auto mode evaluation in navigation mode). 
On sportstracker is apr 1500m asendent and movecout evaluation watch datas as 11 150m

Both are wrong

https://www.sports-tracker.com/workout/kralik_j/5b7679e6b99d9668fa51ea99

https://www.movescount.com/moves/move236604830


----------



## AndrewMY

This is very interesting. I mainly do pool swimming so I cannot comment - BUT i am curious to learn if Garmin Watches have the same issue? The suggestion that one should use "pool mode" - the pool mode wants you to select the length of the pool (25m, 50m etc) - how do you over come this?
Why would having you arm under water affect the GPS signal (sorry - stupid question - but surely with the advance of GPS chips, this should not be the case).

Cheers


----------



## AndrewMY

This is very interesting. 

I mainly do pool swimming so I cannot comment - BUT i am curious to learn if Garmin Watches have the same issue? 

The suggestion that one should use "pool mode" - the pool mode wants you to select the length of the pool (25m, 50m etc) - how do you over come this?

Why would having you arm under water affect the GPS signal (sorry - stupid question - but surely with the advance of GPS chips, this should not be the case).

Cheers


----------



## Egika

kralik_j said:


> @egika this track is by Suunto 9? I'm intersting if S9 is better in open water evaluate the distance


As stated in my post this was recorded using the Spartan Ultra.
I have been getting overall totally acceptable outdoor swimming results so far with tha SSU.



AndrewMY said:


> This is very interesting. I mainly do pool swimming so I cannot comment - BUT i am curious to learn if Garmin Watches have the same issue? The suggestion that one should use "pool mode" - the pool mode wants you to select the length of the pool (25m, 50m etc) - how do you over come this?
> Why would having you arm under water affect the GPS signal (sorry - stupid question - but surely with the advance of GPS chips, this should not be the case).
> Cheers


Pool mode only makes sense if there is an actual pool with a fixed length. In this case the watch monitors acceleration and try to identify short breaks in your arm movement and maybe also the push-off the wall to count a length. Of course setting the correct pool length is a prerequisite to calcualte correctly.
I understand the tip to use the pool profile was only given for an outdoor pool. If there is no pool (neither indoor nor outdoor) the pool profile makes no sense.

Regarding GPS under water: Please read about GPS function and frequencies. The used 1500Mhz satellite signal is super weak and can only be detected using correlation methods by the small antennas anyway.
But through water, these high frequency electromagnetig waves only travel for around 2 millimeters. Then there just is no signal, how advanced a receiver ever could be.


----------



## Pegasus

Just for info Amazon UK have 13% off the Suunto 9 at the moment. Not many discounts to be had so thought this was good.


----------



## Pegasus

Got the Suunto 9 now, really good quality and very comfortable.

One thing I’m noticing on iOS is that syncing is up and down, in movescount app it starts syncing then stops and losses connection, then starts again, sometimes does it many times.

Also using the new Suunto app which seems more stable. I’m wondering if it’s because it’s connected to the new app and movescount app and getting mixed up?

Anyone else seen this problem?

Thanks all. (Software is up to date)


----------



## Pegasus

Also the heart rate monitor keeps lighting up when off my wrist, bedroom glows green at random intervals any idea what that’s all about??


----------



## Philip Onayeti

Pegasus said:


> Also the heart rate monitor keeps lighting up when off my wrist, bedroom glows green at random intervals any idea what that's all about??


24hr HR monitoring


----------



## Pegasus

Many thanks, which option switches that off, there is a daily one and 24/7 one by the look of it? Thanks all.


----------



## slashas

Pegasus said:


> Got the Suunto 9 now, really good quality and very comfortable.
> 
> One thing I'm noticing on iOS is that syncing is up and down, in movescount app it starts syncing then stops and losses connection, then starts again, sometimes does it many times.
> 
> Also using the new Suunto app which seems more stable. I'm wondering if it's because it's connected to the new app and movescount app and getting mixed up?
> 
> Anyone else seen this problem?
> 
> Thanks all. (Software is up to date)


Both app in parallel can mess up things  turn off background refresh for MC.


----------



## Stromdiddily

Pegasus said:


> Many thanks, which option switches that off, there is a daily one and 24/7 one by the look of it? Thanks all.


Scroll to the heart rate screen, hold down the middle button, switch it to off. Has saved me a TON of battery during daily wear


----------



## renton82

New software 2.1.64 is out, i have installed it but there is no changelog...


----------



## Stromdiddily

renton82 said:


> New software 2.1.64 is out, i have installed it but there is no changelog...


GPS and OHRM updates per a few posts over on the Suunto App forum...


----------



## GoodLord

Apologies if this has been discussed before, but I've just received my S9 Baro and generally speaking I'm delighted with it. However, it's my first smart watch and I'm none too impressed with the brightness of the screen - even though I have the backlit setting to 100%. Am I missing somethin' i.e. another screen setting ...or do I perhaps have a duff example?


----------



## Egika

the screen comes to light when you are outdoor and have daylight or sunlight. It is an outdoor watch 
Indoors the screen is rather dim and there even is a standby illumination that can help in dark rooms.
In my opinion it makes no sense to use a 100% backlight. in bright conditions it is not needed and in dark conditions it is to much..


----------



## GoodLord

Many thanks for taking the time to reply. Unfortunately I think I might have a rogue example, as even in the bright light of a sunny day like today I can hardly make out any figures/info on the screen. It certainly in no way looks like any marketing photos of the watch ...and I've allowed for some exaggeration on that front too. Perhaps a firmware update may allow for a little more brightness/contrast in the future?


----------



## slashas

GoodLord said:


> Apologies if this has been discussed before, but I've just received my S9 Baro and generally speaking I'm delighted with it. However, it's my first smart watch and I'm none too impressed with the brightness of the screen - even though I have the backlit setting to 100%. Am I missing somethin' i.e. another screen setting ...or do I perhaps have a duff example?


Greetings with purchasing Sport watch not the smart watch  which focuses more on sport, not the OLED screen  use it for sport not for watching at it


----------



## slashas

GoodLord said:


> Many thanks for taking the time to reply. Unfortunately I think I might have a rogue example, as even in the bright light of a sunny day like today I can hardly make out any figures/info on the screen. It certainly in no way looks like any marketing photos of the watch ...and I've allowed for some exaggeration on that front too. Perhaps a firmware update may allow for a little more brightness/contrast in the future?


Hmm contrast is very good in sunlight, colors a bit dull compared to the marketing stuff, but this happens to the all products. But in the direct sunlight screen is he best viewable.
Could you make photo how it looks and we will confirm is it as it should or not


----------



## mainframe

Any feedback from the new software update? GPS/OHR performance any better?


----------



## Pegasus

Can anyone confirm the bezel on their 9 is like this? Seems a dust, lint, mud trap.

Bezel sits above screen with a gap between by the look of it, more at 6 than 12.

Attached image of bezel at 6 position.


----------



## GhostlyBG

Pegasus said:


> Can anyone confirm the bezel on their 9 is like this? Seems a dust, lint, mud trap.
> 
> Bezel sits above screen with a gap between by the look of it, more at 6 than 12.
> 
> Attached image of bezel at 6 position.


This is what mine looks like:

Bezel at 12:









Bezel at 6:


----------



## GhostlyBG

mainframe said:


> Any feedback from the new software update? GPS/OHR performance any better?


I ran twice on my regular route after the update, did not notice any improvement though. The tracks seem pretty much the same as before that.


----------



## Pegasus

GhostlyBG said:


> Pegasus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm the bezel on their 9 is like this? Seems a dust, lint, mud trap.
> 
> Bezel sits above screen with a gap between by the look of it, more at 6 than 12.
> 
> Attached image of bezel at 6 position.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what mine looks like:
> 
> Bezel at 12:
> 
> View attachment 13439535
> 
> 
> Bezel at 6:
> 
> View attachment 13439537
Click to expand...

Think mine maybe faulty looking at yours.


----------



## Pegasus

Spoke with Suunto, sent pics, apparently faulty, needs going back to Finland! What a pain.


----------



## GhostlyBG

Pegasus said:


> Spoke with Suunto, sent pics, apparently faulty, needs going back to Finland! What a pain.


Eh, that's a bummer. Hopefully you will get it (a replacement) back soon!  I did have to send my Ambit2 to Finland a couple of years ago. The whole process took about a week. So it wasn't that bad.


----------



## blizzz

Pegasus said:


> Spoke with Suunto, sent pics, apparently faulty, needs going back to Finland! What a pain.


Are you sure this is the faulty device since i have the same gap on my copy.

Hm...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus

Can you attach a pic? I sent pics to Suunto and the lady said it looked faulty. Doesn’t look like GhostlyBG pictured. One of the corners is more sunken/bigger gap than the others.


----------



## blizzz

Pegasus said:


> Can you attach a pic? I sent pics to Suunto and the lady said it looked faulty. Doesn't look like GhostlyBG pictured. One of the corners is more sunken/bigger gap than the others.


Here is my



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus

Yours is like GhostlyBG, look at my pic, bigger gap and dust collecting. The glass is uneven on mine I think, not seated evenly.

Yours is good 👍🏻


----------



## Oeffi

Hi all, I did my first 15k run with the new FW 2.1.64 yesterday, and in total the S9 recorded about 170m less compared to the previous version (2.1.54), so I was hoping that the drunken line effect does not exist anymore and I was quite happy.

But after analyzing the recorded track, I was a bit disappointed by it's accuracy, here how it looks like compared to the previous FW version:

MyGPSFiles

I'll for sure do more runs to get a better feeling, but if it already starts with such kind of bad experiences, I doubt that it will get better over the next runs. I'm also waiting for Suunto's feedback on how a fall back to the previous FW version is possible, because I was really happy with the GPS performance under FW 2.1.54!

Does anyone know if and how a fall back is possible?

Another question which came up yesterday: I was using GPS=Best (Battery mode = Performance) and saw in the .gpx file that the watch did NOT record a GPS track point every second. Sometimes it was every 3-4 seconds, sometimes every second. Does anyone have an idea if this is on purpose? And if yes, is there a way to force the S9 to track every second?

Many thanks in advance...


----------



## likepend1

Oeffi said:


> Another question which came up yesterday: I was using GPS=Best (Battery mode = Performance) and saw in the .gpx file that the watch did NOT record a GPS track point every second. Sometimes it was every 3-4 seconds, sometimes every second. Does anyone have an idea if this is on purpose? And if yes, is there a way to force the S9 to track every second?


short version: FusedSpeed - algorithm (no, you will never see 1s recoding)

long version: years ago suunto switched from 1, 5, 60s "recording" to Best, Good, OK. why? filter out noise/inaccuracies that come from bad GPS signals & less/slower movement.
How is that working? Best means that the GPS receiver is always working, sampling every second. These samples are then compared to previous values & accelerometer data (how fast are you moving) - Fusedspeed algorithm. The basic idea is to evaluate if a position change is "worth it" to be "recorded/logged" as a new GPS-data-point.

my experience: 
biking: high speed, good reception (watch, static & faces sky) - data points every second
running: medium speed, good/average/bad recpeption (canyons & trees) - data points every 2,3,4 seconds
hiking: low speed, good/average/bad reception - data points every 3,5,6-8 seconds

so in the end it's personal preference: do you "trust" Fusedspeed or do you want a GPS data point every second (Garmin - ZigZag! - tracks)?


----------



## Stromdiddily

Oeffi said:


> Hi all, I did my first 15k run with the new FW 2.1.64 yesterday, and in total the S9 recorded about 170m less compared to the previous version (2.1.54), so I was hoping that the drunken line effect does not exist anymore and I was quite happy.
> 
> But after analyzing the recorded track, I was a bit disappointed by it's accuracy, here how it looks like compared to the previous FW version:
> 
> MyGPSFiles
> 
> I'll for sure do more runs to get a better feeling, but if it already starts with such kind of bad experiences, I doubt that it will get better over the next runs. I'm also waiting for Suunto's feedback on how a fall back to the previous FW version is possible, because I was really happy with the GPS performance under FW 2.1.54!
> 
> Does anyone know if and how a fall back is possible?
> 
> Another question which came up yesterday: I was using GPS=Best (Battery mode = Performance) and saw in the .gpx file that the watch did NOT record a GPS track point every second. Sometimes it was every 3-4 seconds, sometimes every second. Does anyone have an idea if this is on purpose? And if yes, is there a way to force the S9 to track every second?
> 
> Many thanks in advance...


Wow, that updated track is pretty bad. I am quite happy with the update and have seen improvements in heavy tree cover as well as out and back runs.

Have these results been consistent for you?


----------



## blizzz

Does anyone know if it is possible to set watch back to a state where watch is asking for basic information like the first time you turn it on?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip Onayeti

Restore default values? Not sure because I've never done it.


----------



## slashas

blizzz said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to set watch back to a state where watch is asking for basic information like the first time you turn it on?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Connect with Suuntolink and do factory reset.


----------



## blizzz

slashas said:


> Connect with Suuntolink and do factory reset.


Can i also shut down watch/ turn it off?

Thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slashas

blizzz said:


> Can i also shut down watch/ turn it off?
> 
> Thx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, there is no such option which is a shame if you want to keep it charged and leave for few days, for example while traveling...


----------



## blizzz

slashas said:


> No, there is no such option which is a shame if you want to keep it charged and leave for few days, for example while traveling...


Really stupid why this is not an option!

Suunto please plement this feature. It was there in other watches like traverse.
I guess it should not be to hard or what.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kralik_j

blizzz said:


> slashas said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is no such option which is a shame if you want to keep it charged and leave for few days, for example while traveling...
> 
> 
> 
> Really stupid why this is not an option!
> 
> Suunto please plement this feature. It was there in other watches like traverse.
> I guess it should not be to hard or what.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Welcome in Suunto, new firmware can expext on end 2018 or early 2019 ?

Here i a lot wishes, but engineers no and no implemet these.

Maybe in Suunto model "10" get more features ?


----------



## slashas

Hell yeah what an advanced feature like turn off, literally I don’t have any electric device which cannot be turned off except suunto watch


----------



## Pegasus

I got my replacement due to bezel problem, very quick turnaround but now I have a watch with a dodgy pixel (arghh), bugs me every time I look at it.

Not sure they will replace for that.

What would you guys do?


----------



## Egika

I for myself would just not mind at all.
Can I use the watch as indented? If yes - I just won't bother.


----------



## slashas

Pegasus said:


> I got my replacement due to bezel problem, very quick turnaround but now I have a watch with a dodgy pixel (arghh), bugs me every time I look at it.
> 
> Not sure they will replace for that.
> 
> What would you guys do?


Example of the poor quality control and twice affected you... this is not acceptable and sorry but you seems unlucky  as to get two defective units is so low chance, but  I would replace it, as it is not the watch from chiaumiaumania for 30$ and suunto should care about their top notch device much more!


----------



## blizzz

Pegasus said:


> I got my replacement due to bezel problem, very quick turnaround but now I have a watch with a dodgy pixel (arghh), bugs me every time I look at it.
> 
> Not sure they will replace for that.
> 
> What would you guys do?


Take it back and replace it. Watch is to expensive to have errors like this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus

Spoke with Suunto and they are going to replace it again! I get that’s it’s only small but once it’s caught your eye it is frustrating, it’s not cheap either which makes me more fussy I guess.

Another faulty pixel appears in the bottom right corner and comes and goes, somethings not right.


----------



## GhostlyBG

Pegasus said:


> Spoke with Suunto and they are going to replace it again! I get that's it's only small but once it's caught your eye it is frustrating, it's not cheap either which makes me more fussy I guess.
> 
> Another faulty pixel appears in the bottom right corner and comes and goes, somethings not right.


Totally the right thing to do. It would bug the hell out of me as well.


----------



## PTBC

Pegasus said:


> Spoke with Suunto and they are going to replace it again! I get that's it's only small but once it's caught your eye it is frustrating, it's not cheap either which makes me more fussy I guess.
> 
> Another faulty pixel appears in the bottom right corner and comes and goes, somethings not right.


On my third spartan, on the one hand the warranty replacement process is fairly smooth once you get them to agree to look at the watch, on the other hand having to use it multiple times isn't good


----------



## zvojan

New design changes are not so small


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Well, that's comparing a Suunto 9 Baro with a Suunto 9 Baro Titanium. So, the main (only, apart from titanium vs. steel) differences are in the design.

Suunto 9 (non-baro) also announced today. And new colors for the Suunto 3 Fitness. And the note that the S3F will get "boosting" and "maintaining" adaptive training guidance (in addition to the current "improving")


----------



## Pegasus

New versions already, I’m waiting for number 3 to arrive of the original one, haven’t used it yet due to quality control issues.


----------



## kosirdomen

Is it possible to combine two paths into one?
During the hike I pressed the shutdown.
Now I would put two paths into one. on trails heatmap


----------



## ascender

There's some nice colour schemes in the non-baro ones announced yesterday, shame they're not available on the baro model yet. I know that companies often offer new colours mid-product life to give sales a boost, but I kind of think with this sort of product they'd get just as many sales by making them available at launch.


----------



## slashas

ascender said:


> There's some nice colour schemes in the non-baro ones announced yesterday, shame they're not available on the baro model yet. I know that companies often offer new colours mid-product life to give sales a boost, but I kind of think with this sort of product they'd get just as many sales by making them available at launch.


There will bu customization options later, so you cam build whatever suites your taste


----------



## likepend1

https://www.polar.com/en/vantage/v

- 40h GPS & Glonass (1s) & oHR
- Running Power (wrist based)
- recovery & training load Pro
- weight: 66g

like Suunto (FusedTrack, Ultrarunning), Polar are doing their own thing (focusing on the athlete / training):
- no notifications (via BT)
- no navigation

40h GPS & running power .... i like that. not bad Polar, not bad!

edit: DCR says that notifications & basic navigation (back to start) will be added later.


----------



## PTBC

likepend1 said:


> https://www.polar.com/en/vantage/v
> 
> - 40h GPS & Glonass (1s) & oHR
> - Running Power (wrist based)
> - recovery & training load Pro
> - weight: 66g
> 
> like Suunto (FusedTrack, Ultrarunning), Polar are doing their own thing (focusing on the athlete / training):
> - no notifications (via BT)
> - no navigation
> 
> 40h GPS & running power .... i like that. not bad Polar, not bad!
> 
> edit: DCR says that notifications & basic navigation (back to start) will be added later.


The trend for Beta releases continues it seems


----------



## Oeffi

likepend1 said:


> short version: FusedSpeed - algorithm (no, you will never see 1s recoding)
> 
> long version: years ago suunto switched from 1, 5, 60s "recording" to Best, Good, OK. why? filter out noise/inaccuracies that come from bad GPS signals & less/slower movement.
> How is that working? Best means that the GPS receiver is always working, sampling every second. These samples are then compared to previous values & accelerometer data (how fast are you moving) - Fusedspeed algorithm. The basic idea is to evaluate if a position change is "worth it" to be "recorded/logged" as a new GPS-data-point.
> 
> my experience:
> biking: high speed, good reception (watch, static & faces sky) - data points every second
> running: medium speed, good/average/bad recpeption (canyons & trees) - data points every 2,3,4 seconds
> hiking: low speed, good/average/bad reception - data points every 3,5,6-8 seconds
> 
> so in the end it's personal preference: do you "trust" Fusedspeed or do you want a GPS data point every second (Garmin - ZigZag! - tracks)?


Many thanks for this very useful answer and explanations, makes totally sense then! At the end, my recorded tracks are now more close to the Ambit3/Spartan Trainer total distances, but the drunken line effect is still there sometimes, but already better compared to the previous FW (2.1.54)..


----------



## Pegasus

Well I got my third one now, no bad pixel in the middle of the screen, bezel still uneven on this one but looks like it’s par for the course!

A bit annoyed it’s a service replacement and not a complete new set as I’ve not even used the watch yet.

Anyone know what service unit means? The serial starts with a 9?

I guess it’s lucky I’m not in quality control, I’d fail eight out of ten probably!


----------



## slashas

Pegasus said:


> Well I got my third one now, no bad pixel in the middle of the screen, bezel still uneven on this one but looks like it's par for the course!
> 
> A bit annoyed it's a service replacement and not a complete new set as I've not even used the watch yet.
> 
> Anyone know what service unit means? The serial starts with a 9?
> 
> I guess it's lucky I'm not in quality control, I'd fail eight out of ten probably!


Photos to the scene


----------



## Pegasus

slashas said:


> Pegasus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I got my third one now, no bad pixel in the middle of the screen, bezel still uneven on this one but looks like it's par for the course!
> 
> A bit annoyed it's a service replacement and not a complete new set as I've not even used the watch yet.
> 
> Anyone know what service unit means? The serial starts with a 9?
> 
> I guess it's lucky I'm not in quality control, I'd fail eight out of ten probably!
> 
> 
> 
> Photos to the scene
Click to expand...

? Just the bezel gaps are different on 12 side to 6 like my previous pics, will live with this one though, had enough of exchanges!

Rather that than a faulty screen.


----------



## slashas

Bezelgate


----------



## Pegasus

slashas said:


> Bezelgate


Haha it's Suunto's version of the Apple lottery ?

Seems quality across all products these days is choose the fault that's most acceptable!


----------



## PTBC

Pegasus said:


> Haha it's Suunto's version of the Apple lottery &#55357;&#56898;
> 
> Seems quality across all products these days is choose the fault that's most acceptable!


Maybe it's why the new design has a different bezel looking at the marketing material


----------



## likepend1

Oeffi said:


> Many thanks for this very useful answer and explanations, makes totally sense then! At the end, my recorded tracks are now more close to the Ambit3/Spartan Trainer total distances, but the drunken line effect is still there sometimes, but already better compared to the previous FW (2.1.54)..


Have been there (so i understand you very well)  you always have to keep in mind that we're in the REAL WORLD under REAL WOLRD - CONDITIONS --> WIRELESS. and the biggest enemy of wireless communication is multipath-propagation (signals traveling from transmitter to receiver over different paths - getting reflected, scattered, diffracted). GPS is really sensitive because it relies on a Line-Of-Sight connection (the runtime of signals is crutial for the evaluation of your position). So don't expect your device to deliver the exact same results over and over again.

That results in different approaches from all the manufacturers (filters, algorithms, antenna design .... it's mind blowing). And in the end they have to deliver 1) good accuracy & 2) decent battery life  not that easy when you consider the increasing number of features in those little devices.

And that's what you are experiencing (me too). It works quite good most of the time. The only thing that you can do (in order to "help" the watch) is to 1) sync your watch on a regular basis (update the satellite database on the watch) and 2) give your watch some time to acquire a good GPS-fix (i always place my watch outside before changing clothes/tying shoes).


----------



## Pegasus

PTBC said:


> Pegasus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha it's Suunto's version of the Apple lottery ��
> 
> Seems quality across all products these days is choose the fault that's most acceptable!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's why the new design has a different bezel looking at the marketing material
Click to expand...

That's what I wondered, it's a poor design, it sits off the glass with a gap to collect crud.

Also if it's faulty out of the box new the whole set should be replaced not just the watch body and attach your strap.

It also has a serial number with a 9 at the start to denote a service replacement, I wonder if that means refurb?

Suunto's had the last of my money now.


----------



## SUPmission

martowl said:


> I have my S9. Walk test today was fine, will do run test tomorrow and long B2B runs in the mountains this weekend. The watch is very nice looking flatter and a bit thinner than the ultra. Unlike @SUPmission, I have used my Ultra extensively in the cold with SkiMo and have had good battery life. The S9 should be better.


Got myself Suunto 9 few weeks before my sup ultra and have to say that the battery lasted way longer than the SSU. Pretty impressed on its accurate tracking on water too. Over the 5 days race of 220km, I only charged the watch once on day 3. I was using it in Endurance Mode which should last approx 35hrs with OK GPS in 60s lapse. Each days race lasted about 6+ hrs.






I guess we'll have to wait until winter and see if battery performance remains just as good. The SSU would do well in summer but will deplete it's hour of use in colder temperatures.

The returning issue however is back onto the Smart HRM which fluctuates every now and then during the 6hr race each day with the S9. I solved that for shorter races using Scosche Rhythm+ wrist HRM. The new Wahoo or Rhythm24 would pair better as they will last between 24-40 hrs of use for those into endurance/ultra races. Using an external HRM will give even longer battery life to the S9. But yea, SUUNTO needs to get it right with the Smart HRM belt issue.

Wind it up⌚now let it roll


----------



## michele_m_r

Surfer1983 said:


> I use the Stryd, too. But read yourself ?
> 
> Hi there,
> I don't know if I am right, this is from my experience...
> I have problems connecting the Suunto 9 and stryd in the way stryd suggests, how can you be sure the distance and pace are right? If at least you have the GPS activated you can export the gpx file and know if the data are correct.
> From my experience I only get the data right from time to time, 3 out of 4 the data are wrong.
> If I connect them with FusedSpeed (in any of the predetermined running modes) the data are still wrong, but at least you have the gpx file to check.
> Please if someone knows how to connect stryd and the Suunto 9, any suggestions are very very welcome!!!


----------



## Surfer1983

michele_m_r said:


> Surfer1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use the Stryd, too. But read yourself ?
> 
> Hi there,
> I don't know if I am right, this is from my experience...
> I have problems connecting the Suunto 9 and stryd in the way stryd suggests, how can you be sure the distance and pace are right? If at least you have the GPS activated you can export the gpx file and know if the data are correct.
> From my experience I only get the data right from time to time, 3 out of 4 the data are wrong.
> If I connect them with FusedSpeed (in any of the predetermined running modes) the data are still wrong, but at least you have the gpx file to check.
> Please if someone knows how to connect stryd and the Suunto 9, any suggestions are very very welcome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://support.stryd.com/hc/en-us/...stance-from-Stryd-on-my-Suunto-Spartan-Ultra-
Click to expand...


----------



## martowl

blizzz said:


> Really stupid why this is not an option!
> 
> Suunto please plement this feature. It was there in other watches like traverse.
> I guess it should not be to hard or what.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@slashas
Settings/General/PowerSaving
This will keep the watch going for a long time so there is an option that doesn't require you to shut the watch off and still use it as a watch


----------



## martowl

michele_m_r said:


> Surfer1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use the Stryd, too. But read yourself ?
> 
> Hi there,
> I don't know if I am right, this is from my experience...
> I have problems connecting the Suunto 9 and stryd in the way stryd suggests, how can you be sure the distance and pace are right? If at least you have the GPS activated you can export the gpx file and know if the data are correct.
> From my experience I only get the data right from time to time, 3 out of 4 the data are wrong.
> If I connect them with FusedSpeed (in any of the predetermined running modes) the data are still wrong, but at least you have the gpx file to check.
> Please if someone knows how to connect stryd and the Suunto 9, any suggestions are very very welcome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have issues with FusedSpeed and Stryd.
> No Power Targets: Connect as Footpod, select Footpod in advanced sport settings, in Paired Devices/FootPod/Settings turn autocalibration off.
> Power Targets: do above and pair as Powerpod, select both Footpod and Powerpod in advanced sport settings, set Power Zones in Intensity Zones for running.
> 
> This works for me and for others.
Click to expand...


----------



## blizzz

martowl said:


> @slashas
> Settings/General/PowerSaving
> This will keep the watch going for a long time so there is an option that doesn't require you to shut the watch off and still use it as a watch


Again, i would expect to have an option to shut down a watch. Is it so hard to do it? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slashas

martowl said:


> @slashas
> Settings/General/PowerSaving
> This will keep the watch going for a long time so there is an option that doesn't require you to shut the watch off and still use it as a watch


It is just one additional workaround


----------



## PTBC

slashas said:


> It is just one additional workaround


As there's a reboot option you can turn the watch off, it just turns itself straight back on is the problem


----------



## Pegasus

There must be some way as it comes powered off on delivery.


----------



## primus

blizzz said:


> Again, i would expect to have an option to shut down a watch. Is it so hard to do it?


Maybe you should buy Garmin Fenix!


----------



## renton82

This thing that i can't power off this watch is unbelievable! Is better for lithium battery to keep them charged when not in use, but in this way i always charge the watch for not let it to discharge!Sometimes I have to power cycle the battery for nothing!


----------



## slashas

renton82 said:


> This thing that i can't power off this watch is unbelievable! Is better for lithium battery to keep them charged when not in use, but in this way i always charge the watch for not let it to discharge!Sometimes I have to power cycle the battery for nothing!


Totally agree, some misunderstanding from suunto about longevity...
I can't remember if ambit had power off ability?


----------



## renton82

slashas said:


> I can't remember if ambit had power off ability?


Of course it had!


----------



## slashas

renton82 said:


> Of course it had!


Another one "feature" which is missing


----------



## renton82

slashas said:


> Another one "feature" which is missing


Very basic feature...


----------



## blizzz

primus said:


> Maybe you should buy Garmin Fenix!


Why???  why from your humble opinion this should be a case? Or maybe you are trolling? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primus

blizzz said:


> Why???  why from your humble opinion this should be a case? Or maybe you are trolling?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because Garmin Fenix has the power OFF function!


----------



## primus

-


----------



## blizzz

primus said:


> Because Garmin Fenix has the power OFF function!


Right...hahahahahah 

I guess not only that but much more functions and possibilities compare to suunto 9.
So for me this is not a good reason to move to Garmin. 

Anyway thank you for help .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus

As I said there must be a way as it’s comes powered off with about 80% charge and you hold the top button to switch on when delivered.

Anyone asked Suunto the question?


----------



## Pegasus

On another note, anyone found the strap is a lint magnet, mine always looks white with dust!

May try a cheap gray strap from eBay, see what they are like.


----------



## likepend1

Pegasus said:


> On another note, anyone found the strap is a lint magnet, mine always looks white with dust!
> 
> May try a cheap gray strap from eBay, see what they are like.


yeah, these soft straps are lint magnets. kinda miss the older (harder) ones.


----------



## zvojan

....reading recent posts and now I know. Fantastic watch which cost 600 eur and works fantastic
is missing just one cruical option...how to turn it off


----------



## HUJ

The watch is meant to be used not turned off

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slashas

HUJ said:


> The watch is meant to be used not turned off
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Aha discuss that with person who is traveling or using watch only for sport activities which are not happening 24/7, so what is the point to kill the battery faster? Each cycle of charge is killing battery so in the long run it will hurt battery performance  maybe you wish and able to change watches each year?


----------



## likepend1

don't know if it's just me but i hate charging my watch  i especially hate the STANDBY-TIME of the spartan (platform) watches. Ambit 2-3% a day, spartan ultra 6-7%. the newer watches with oHR have to be even worse (i know you can turn 24h measurements off). i just don't get it why displaying the time uses so much battery (spartan).

never had to take the charging cable with me on vacations (ambit) but now with the spartan ....


----------



## Ivan_Ivanusic

Hello everyone,

I want to buy Suunto 9 Baro HR Black.
I want to know is customization of sport mode is same or better as Ambit 3 Peak?


----------



## slashas

Ivan_Ivanusic said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I want to buy Suunto 9 Baro HR Black.
> I want to know is customization of sport mode is same or better as Ambit 3 Peak?


Worse


----------



## Ivan_Ivanusic

slashas said:


> Ivan_Ivanusic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I want to buy Suunto 9 Baro HR Black.
> I want to know is customization of sport mode is same or better as Ambit 3 Peak?
> 
> 
> 
> Worse
Click to expand...

Can I select how many measures I want to see on specific screen and how many screens I want?


----------



## martowl

Ivan_Ivanusic said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I want to buy Suunto 9 Baro HR Black.
> I want to know is customization of sport mode is same or better as Ambit 3 Peak?


It depends on what you want. I prefer the S9 as the screen resolution is great. I think there is plenty of customization and I use fewer screens than I did with my A3P. Your question is difficult to answer.


----------



## martowl

Ivan_Ivanusic said:


> slashas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan_Ivanusic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I want to buy Suunto 9 Baro HR Black.
> I want to know is customization of sport mode is same or better as Ambit 3 Peak?
> 
> 
> 
> Worse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I select how many measures I want to see on specific screen and how many screens I want?
Click to expand...

You can get 7 fields on one screen. And read them!


----------



## Ivan_Ivanusic

martowl said:


> Ivan_Ivanusic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slashas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan_Ivanusic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I want to buy Suunto 9 Baro HR Black.
> I want to know is customization of sport mode is same or better as Ambit 3 Peak?
> 
> 
> 
> Worse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I select how many measures I want to see on specific screen and how many screens I want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get 7 fields on one screen. And read them!
Click to expand...

And how many screens?


----------



## martowl

Ivan_Ivanusic said:


> And how many screens?


That depends on whether you use the default modes or not but two seven field screens, plus lap interval screen plus breadcrumb. These can be customized in the Suunto app. Honestly, I don't know how you could use all that information while exercising. I typically only have 3 fields and two screens of data.


----------



## Pegasus

Wondering why Suunto went for quick release straps and highlighted the fact when they don’t really sell any other colours or styles?! I think they are missing a trick, would like to have a choice of bands to change things.


----------



## Egika

new FW is out for the Suunto 9:
Has OHR improvents, the option of a silent alarm and the possibility to add graphs to custom sport modes (with the new app only...).

Plus some other changes probably...


----------



## Pegasus

Silent alarm, is that vibrate only? Is it just me or can others not feel the vibrate? I wish they would make it more intense.


----------



## likepend1

love those new release notes (just like in the app stores ios/android):

VERSION 2.4.14

Released 2 October 2018

ENHANCEMENTS:

This release includes performance enhancements to keep you rolling with your Suunto 9.


----------



## GhostlyBG

likepend1 said:


> love those new release notes (just like in the app stores ios/android):
> 
> VERSION 2.4.14
> 
> Released 2 October 2018
> 
> ENHANCEMENTS:
> 
> This release includes performance enhancements to keep you rolling with your Suunto 9.


I guess Suunto have mistaken us for Garmin users with these release notes... :-D


----------



## Joonatan

Pegasus said:


> Wondering why Suunto went for quick release straps and highlighted the fact when they don't really sell any other colours or styles?! I think they are missing a trick, would like to have a choice of bands to change things.


Seems they have just released a new accessory strap collection with different materials to choose from.
https://www.suunto.com/en-gb/suunto-collections/accessory-straps/


----------



## Joonatan

Pegasus said:


> Wondering why Suunto went for quick release straps and highlighted the fact when they don't really sell any other colours or styles?! I think they are missing a trick, would like to have a choice of bands to change things.


Seems they have just released a new accessory strap collection with different materials to choose from.
https://www.suunto.com/en-gb/suunto-collections/accessory-straps/


----------



## Ivan_Ivanusic

I got notification stuck on my watch.. How I can remove it?


----------



## renton82

Ivan_Ivanusic said:


> I got notification stuck on my watch.. How I can remove it?


Keep pressing up button for 12s


----------



## slashas

renton82 said:


> Keep pressing up button for 12s


Keep in mind that this will soft reboot the watch and 12hours graphs will be wiped.


----------



## Ivan_Ivanusic

slashas said:


> renton82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep pressing up button for 12s
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that this will soft reboot the watch and 12hours graphs will be wiped.
Click to expand...

What abour watch settings and sport modes?


----------



## slashas

Ivan_Ivanusic said:


> What abour watch settings and sport modes?


These will remain untouched. Just cached data as graphs will disappear.


----------



## Ivan_Ivanusic

What do you think about NATO style strap
https://www.suunto.com/en-gb/Produc...plore-2-textile-strap-concrete-black-size-ml/
I want to buy it but price...


----------



## Sobul

Ivan_Ivanusic said:


> What do you think about NATO style strap
> https://www.suunto.com/en-gb/Produc...plore-2-textile-strap-concrete-black-size-ml/
> I want to buy it but price...


I try bought on ......... spare one. And - finaly I changed against original Suunto. I have original in black color and new has sand color. Watch looks much cheerfully. Strap is really like original (material, fitting) - only logo Suunto "disappear" from metal staple 
Look at: https://www..........s.com/item/Sma...025.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5f014c4dJo3Phy

BTW: NATO strap price is really horible:-(


----------



## Sobul

Ivan_Ivanusic said:


> What do you think about NATO style strap
> https://www.suunto.com/en-gb/Produc...plore-2-textile-strap-concrete-black-size-ml/
> I want to buy it but price...


I try bought on Ali..Expres site spare one. And - finaly I changed against original Suunto. I have original in black color and new has sand color. Watch looks much cheerfully. Strap is really like original (material, fitting) - only logo Suunto "disappear" from metal staple It cost only 10 USD

BTW: NATO strap price is really horible:-(


----------



## Ivan_Ivanusic

Sobul said:


> Ivan_Ivanusic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about NATO style strap
> https://www.suunto.com/en-gb/Produc...plore-2-textile-strap-concrete-black-size-ml/
> I want to buy it but price...
> 
> 
> 
> I try bought on Ali..Expres site spare one. And - finaly I changed against original Suunto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have original in black color and new has sand color. Watch looks much cheerfully. Strap is really like original (material, fitting) - only logo Suunto "disappear" from metal staple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It cost only 10 USD
> 
> BTW: NATO strap price is really horible
Click to expand...

Can you please take pictures of watch with new strap?


----------



## Sobul

Ivan_Ivanusic said:


> Can you please take pictures of watch with new strap?



View attachment 13541015


----------



## Teriemer

Hi folks, 

I have been reading through this thread to understand how S9 works with Stryd. So I quickly found out that disabling "auto-cal" should enable pace and distance from Stryd. 

Turns out it doesn't...! 

Here is why; I did an interesting test. My test where the following: 
- Suunto 9 paired with Stryd (BLE), no "auto-cal.", hence pace and distance from Stryd
- Garmin 645 with Stryd (ANT+), pace and distance from Stryd
- Polar V800 purely on "old-school" GPS
- Stryd was calibrated on a 400m track prior test. 

- Suunto 9 = 6,06 km
- Garmin 645 = 6,01 km
- Polar = 6,14 km
- Redrawing the route on ridewithgps = 6,15 km (yet this is no solid input. So just for fun). 

But the most interesting finding where that S9 and 645 should show exactly the same pace, as both of them where set up to pace and distance from Stryd. Funny thing though; they never did. In addition, the total distance is also not the same. 

So based on this small test; facts show that S9 does NOT show pace and distance ONLY from Stryd with the setting "auto-cal." OFF. Something else is adding in?! For the most times, S9 was pretty close to V800's autolaps. The 645 on pure Stryd data was always lacking behind. Me doing some running drills made it all worse for Stryd. Stryd is not good at capturing pace and distance for drills, which is fair enough. However S9 seemed to capture that, but I'm not sure. 

After coming home again, I did some "Stryd paired/Stryd not paired" tests to see how pace reacted. There is a difference! That's for sure. Yet it's not ONLY Stryd data. Maybe the wrist movement has some influence, if it's available?!

But my conclusions are clear, supported with facts: S9 does NOT solely rely on Stryd pace and distance as suggested in this thread. I guess the only way to get it to do so, one would have to choose a "non-specific" profile - like Stryd themselves suggests. However this turns off GPS tracking... :-( 

This is sad news I think.


----------



## Teriemer

Double post


----------



## blizzz

Anyone owning Suunto 9 Titanium? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martowl

Teriemer said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have been reading through this thread to understand how S9 works with Stryd. So I quickly found out that disabling "auto-cal" should enable pace and distance from Stryd.
> 
> Turns out it doesn't...!
> 
> Here is why; I did an interesting test. My test where the following:
> - Suunto 9 paired with Stryd (BLE), no "auto-cal.", hence pace and distance from Stryd
> - Garmin 645 with Stryd (ANT+), pace and distance from Stryd
> - Polar V800 purely on "old-school" GPS
> - Stryd was calibrated on a 400m track prior test.
> 
> - Suunto 9 = 6,06 km
> - Garmin 645 = 6,01 km
> - Polar = 6,14 km
> - Redrawing the route on ridewithgps = 6,15 km (yet this is no solid input. So just for fun).
> 
> But the most interesting finding where that S9 and 645 should show exactly the same pace, as both of them where set up to pace and distance from Stryd. Funny thing though; they never did. In addition, the total distance is also not the same.
> 
> So based on this small test; facts show that S9 does NOT show pace and distance ONLY from Stryd with the setting "auto-cal." OFF. Something else is adding in?! For the most times, S9 was pretty close to V800's autolaps. The 645 on pure Stryd data was always lacking behind. Me doing some running drills made it all worse for Stryd. Stryd is not good at capturing pace and distance for drills, which is fair enough. However S9 seemed to capture that, but I'm not sure.
> 
> After coming home again, I did some "Stryd paired/Stryd not paired" tests to see how pace reacted. There is a difference! That's for sure. Yet it's not ONLY Stryd data. Maybe the wrist movement has some influence, if it's available?!
> 
> But my conclusions are clear, supported with facts: S9 does NOT solely rely on Stryd pace and distance as suggested in this thread. I guess the only way to get it to do so, one would have to choose a "non-specific" profile - like Stryd themselves suggests. However this turns off GPS tracking... :-(
> 
> This is sad news I think.


You are incorrect, the Suunto does solely rely on Stryd. This has been hashed over several times. The Garmin does NOT implement Sturd natively but via an IQ app. The Stryd does not stop recording when walking, moving, etc. if the Stryd was autocalibrated by the Suunto the value is remembered. And did you specifically disable autocalibration in the S9? It ison by default and unless you disabled it will calibrate. Just pairing with the S9 will default to autocalibrate.


----------



## Teriemer

Double post (again - don't know why this happens)


----------



## Teriemer

Hi Martowl, 

Yes I'm certain "auto-calibration" was OFF. I know the subject has been talked through a lot, yet no other than me actually did a comparable A/B test. Did you? 

Yesterday I was out again on a small test. This time a had the following setup: 

- V800 - pace and distance from Stryd (BLE channel) 
- FR 645 - pace from Stryd (ANT+ channel) and distance from GPS 

Once again I did some running drills, so I'd expect the Stryd (V800) to be slightly too low on distance. But both watches measured exactly 8,20 km. Quite impressive. 

But more importantly - and this was the main purpose of the test - V800 and 645 did show the same pace at all time. Always within +/- 5s (645 rounds to 5s). So in this setup I COULD CONCLUDE pace was identical for both watches, coming from Stryd. 

Sadly, this was not the behaviour I saw from S9 the other day - although it should have...! 

I'm afraid Martowl, it seems to me you are wrong. It may be Stryd is beeing used to some extend? But it's not the same. Me tests shows that clearly.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Hmmm.

I see some differences in total distance sometimes, between Suunto 9 with Stryd connected and direct ("offline") sync off the Stryd. Then, there is also a difference in how long the two measurements have run for, though.
On runs with the same time from the two, the distance is also the same, and (also) doing the offline sync circumvents the calibration from messing anything up. (Calibration is done by a factor in the watch, it doesn't change the Stryd data.)

I can also say that other watches (e.g. SSU) measure quite different distances. (In my case, longer ones.)

Question would be how you've paired the Stryd, too. What settings are on/off. It *is* possible that FusedDistance still changes something (Suunto's combination of - normally - GPS distance data plus accelerometer data). I seem to remember having heard that it doesn't do that, though.

Aside: Why does no one here create new threads for different topics anymore?


----------



## GhostlyBG

Hi Guys,

I've recently been experiencing quite a few GPS inaccuracies during my training runs. Here are just a couple of examples from the last two weeks:

























The actual track should look like this:









since I always begin and end my run on the same spot.

And the most recent glitch from last night on my other usual route:









And it should look like this:









Has anyone else been having more GPS issues since the last update?


----------



## Egika

Looks like the new Sony chipset still has its quikrs...
Recommended solution to try, is to re-flash the most recent firmware by dragging and dropping the file on the Suuntolink window...


----------



## GhostlyBG

Egika said:


> Looks like the new Sony chipset still has its quikrs...
> Recommended solution to try, is to re-flash the most recent firmware by dragging and dropping the file on the Suuntolink window...


Yup, definitely. However, I ran a half marathon on Sunday on a certified course and at least distance-wise it nailed it - exactly 21.1 km, the lines were still rather wiggly though. So I guess when it works it works sufficiently well, but when it fails it misses the mark by a fair margin.
I will try your suggestion, thanks!


----------



## renton82

Egika said:


> Looks like the new Sony chipset still has its quikrs...
> Recommended solution to try, is to re-flash the most recent firmware by dragging and dropping the file on the Suuntolink window...


Where can i download original fw?


----------



## sb029111

So now we have the "Suunto 9 G1 Baro"? WTF, and still no update for the Spartans. At least Farmin does an update once in a while. What new and wondrous things does this newest iteration of the newest Suunto offering provide, other than a titanium bezel, and sapphire glass for near Garmin prices? ($699 USD)


----------



## martowl

sb029111 said:


> So now we have the "Suunto 9 G1 Baro"? WTF, and still no update for the Spartans. At least Farmin does an update once in a while. What new and wondrous things does this newest iteration of the newest Suunto offering provide, other than a titanium bezel, and sapphire glass for near Garmin prices? ($699 USD)


Spartan updates are coming. As an owner of both SSU and S9 Baro I can say the S9 updates have not been major. The main differences between the two will likely be battery management since the GPS chips are different. I think this has been a major reason for the delays in Spartan updates. The S9 update are primarily to address GPS and OHR issues. hope you will be happy with the Spartan update. Don't forget that hardware not software is the driver for Suunto sales.


----------



## Egika

renton82 said:


> Where can i download original fw?


It should sit as a zip file in the Suuntolink folder.
For Windows: C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Suuntolink


----------



## renton82

Egika said:


> It should sit as a zip file in the Suuntolink folder.
> For Windows: C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Suuntolink


But i lost all my data on the watch or not?


----------



## Egika

renton82 said:


> But i lost all my data on the watch or not?


Like in any other update.
After flashing the firmware it will automatically sync to Movescount and all your settings will be restored (as well as the last activities (not including the heart rate graph)).


----------



## MattiaRs

Hello!

The follow is a comparison between Suunto 9 and Ambit 3 Peak GPS track. 
Both last firmware, best GPS mode and weared on different wrists.

No name on the track to do not influence you, I will revel later 

Notice the shape of the track, not only the accuracy

Here is the link (remove space):
ww w.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1kpHE4ht-CJDdI-P_zqFizBR-urcVz4sk&ll=45.4491843574%2C10.994128228732393&z=18


----------



## MattiaRs

Hello!

The follow is a comparison between Suunto 9 and Ambit 3 Peak GPS track. 
Both last firmware, best GPS mode and weared on different wrists.

No name on the track to do not influence you, I will revel later 

Notice the shape of the track, not only the accuracy

Here is the link (remove space):
ww w.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1kpHE4ht-CJDdI-P_zqFizBR-urcVz4sk&ll=45.4491843574%2C10.994128228732393&z=18


----------



## Ivan_Ivanusic

MyGPSFiles

Comparition with Garmin Edge 1030.
Track doesn't look bad, but I hope they will do update regarding gps accuracy...
Running has worst track, but MTB isn't bad.
Ambit 3 Peak did better job with harder terrain.


----------



## tfa

'... come in DC's tracks all Garmin's performs better than suunto?' he is a Garmin sales agent and talking a lot about accuracy and precision but has very little understanding what these terms actually means... a site like e. g. http://fellrnr.com/wiki/GPS_Accuracy is much more reliable source about this


----------



## ascender

Tempted as I am by switching to a Garmin, the new battery life features trump all for me so I think I’ll pick up a Baro. Are there any good deals out there at the moment?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

ascender said:


> Tempted as I am by switching to a Garmin, the new battery life features trump all for me so I think I'll pick up a Baro. Are there any good deals out there at the moment?


Not really; the Suunto 9 is still in a "this is the current flagship; don't discount it (much)"-state, it seems


----------



## likepend1

on amazon(de) the suunto 9 is now available for 500, returned ones (warehouse) for as low as 400. until yesterday there were even 3 titanium for 600. my ultra is a warehouse one (practically brand new, heavily discounted).


----------



## Marcel Eff

Owning the 9 Baro for 7 days right now. Still not sure whether to keep it or not. The software analysis features regarding Movescount and Suunto app simply suck. You cannot use Movescount and Suunto app simultanously - at least for me Movescount does not sync with the watch when using Suunto App as well. Without movescount you cannot use Trainingpeaks ... And the new Suunto app won't support Trainingspeaks as it seems for the moment... So basically I cannot use all the new activity tracking features - should have kept my ambit 3 peak then .. same functionalities, better GPS, ... I am really angry right now. 

Really thinking of going for Polar or Garmin. The Vantage V claims to offer 40h of GPS recording - let's make it 30 due to marketing matters ... so it has a similar battery life like the Suunto 9 (or even better?). Assuming I run a 4:40h marathon this makes roundabout 28h... which should be still enough for the Polar.... Both have the same GPS chip, but Polar seems to better in terms of software - regarding GPS both watches will suck I guess. Next issue: why the hell do I need a PC for a 2018 watch for example @Suunto? 

Going on a 21k run right no. Let's see how the watch works out ...


----------



## MrMoustache

Marcel Eff said:


> Owning the 9 Baro for 7 days right now. Still not sure whether to keep it or not. The software analysis features regarding Movescount and Suunto app simply suck. You cannot use Movescount and Suunto app simultanously - at least for me Movescount does not sync with the watch when using Suunto App as well. Without movescount you cannot use Trainingpeaks ... And the new Suunto app won't support Trainingspeaks as it seems for the moment... So basically I cannot use all the new activity tracking features - should have kept my ambit 3 peak then .. same functionalities, better GPS, ... I am really angry right now.
> 
> Really thinking of going for Polar or Garmin. The Vantage V claims to offer 40h of GPS recording - let's make it 30 due to marketing matters ... so it has a similar battery life like the Suunto 9 (or even better?). Assuming I run a 4:40h marathon this makes roundabout 28h... which should be still enough for the Polar.... Both have the same GPS chip, but Polar seems to better in terms of software - regarding GPS both watches will suck I guess. Next issue: why the hell do I need a PC for a 2018 watch for example @Suunto?
> 
> Going on a 21k run right no. Let's see how the watch works out ...


I called Suunto's customer service other day to ask something. They were extremely helpful and professional and they told me that they're working right now to make Suunto App much, much better than Movescount. They're putting a lot of effort in it right now, so in some point Movescount stops being useful and everything is in Suunto App. This sounds perfect!

I have nothing but good to say about Suunto 9 Baro. Perfect watch, accurate GPS, minimalistic UI, flawless syncing to iPhone etc. I bought Suunto's own nylon strap Explore 2 which is perfect. And I use Smart Sensor belt for tracking my HR in my training.

10/10, really perfect watch.


----------



## Marcel Eff

MrMoustache said:


> I called Suunto's customer service other day to ask something. They were extremely helpful and professional and they told me that they're working right now to make Suunto App much, much better than Movescount. They're putting a lot of effort in it right now, so in some point Movescount stops being useful and everything is in Suunto App. This sounds perfect!
> 
> I have nothing but good to say about Suunto 9 Baro. Perfect watch, accurate GPS, minimalistic UI, flawless syncing to iPhone etc. I bought Suunto's own nylon strap Explore 2 which is perfect. And I use Smart Sensor belt for tracking my HR in my training.
> 
> 10/10, really perfect watch.


Regarding the new Suunto app: I don't want to wait one year until this premium product or flagship of a Suunto watch can show me a cadence within my Suunto App analysis dashboard. That is not what I paid for - addiotinally showing the average cadence is so basic... come on, really? 
Of course the Suunto 9 hardware is good, yeah. But Polar and Garmin hardware is good, too. So in order to win the race for customers, the companies have to stand out with other features. The only outstanding feature the Suunto 9 has right now is FusedTrack ... and a "no-cadence-in-Suunto-App" feature - this is really remarkable. When I buy a fast sports car, I want to use all its horse power immediately, not months or years later, when a "much better" app is maybe finalized. No offence to you, really. But accepting these circumstances everybody should return their watch and tell Suunto, Garmin, or Polar to finalize their product and the related software first, before making the customers pay 600+ bucks.

P.s.: Regarding your minimalistic UI you could have bought the Ambit 3 Peak for half the price (or even less used) and a more accurate GPS. You even get notifications on it. And the same battery life.


----------



## MrMoustache

Marcel Eff said:


> MrMoustache said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called Suunto's customer service other day to ask something. They were extremely helpful and professional and they told me that they're working right now to make Suunto App much, much better than Movescount. They're putting a lot of effort in it right now, so in some point Movescount stops being useful and everything is in Suunto App. This sounds perfect!
> 
> I have nothing but good to say about Suunto 9 Baro. Perfect watch, accurate GPS, minimalistic UI, flawless syncing to iPhone etc. I bought Suunto's own nylon strap Explore 2 which is perfect. And I use Smart Sensor belt for tracking my HR in my training.
> 
> 10/10, really perfect watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the new Suunto app: I don't want to wait one year until this premium product or flagship of a Suunto watch can show me a cadence within my Suunto App analysis dashboard. That is not what I paid for - addiotinally showing the average cadence is so basic... come on, really?
> Of course the Suunto 9 hardware is good, yeah. But Polar and Garmin hardware is good, too. So in order to win the race for customers, the companies have to stand out with other features. The only outstanding feature the Suunto 9 has right now is FusedTrack ... and a "no-cadence-in-Suunto-App" feature - this is really remarkable. When I buy a fast sports car, I want to use all its horse power immediately, not months or years later, when a "much better" app is maybe finalized. No offence to you, really. But accepting these circumstances everybody should return their watch and tell Suunto, Garmin, or Polar to finalize their product and the related software first, before making the customers pay 600+ bucks.
> 
> P.s.: Regarding your minimalistic UI you could have bought the Ambit 3 Peak for half the price (or even less used) and a more accurate GPS. You even get notifications on it. And the same battery life.
Click to expand...

I used A3P for several years and I loved it. But it became old and clumsy. Suunto 9 Baro is the real deal for me, works perfectly and it's really nice to use.

If you want to buy Polar Vantage, please wait for few months. It's full of bugs and issues and Polar has announced their upcoming updates and the watch is still missing lots of features. So it's not near as ready. Suunto 9 is ready and it works perfectly with Movescount. And everyone can use Movescount until Suunto App is better than it, so what's the problem actually?

And for me the cadence is not interesting. I've been running for years and I don't need the cadence information and the beginner doesn't need it either IMHO. It's optional information, not necessary for running. But I hope you'll find the watch you're satisfied with.


----------



## silentvoyager

MrMoustache said:


> I called Suunto's customer service other day to ask something. They were extremely helpful and professional and they told me that they're working right now to make Suunto App much, much better than Movescount. They're putting a lot of effort in it right now, so in some point Movescount stops being useful and everything is in Suunto App.


They can work on the app all they want, but there is still no web interface. Who wants to do any serious analysis or plan a route on a small phone screen?
I would understand if they worked on a new app backed by Movescount platform. But they are throwing away the whole platform and replacing it with a much more inferior one. Who thought that was a good idea to replace Movescount platform with SportsTracker. That is just crazy dumb! Spending just 10 minutes on both platforms clearly shows that Movescount is way more feature rich and advanced!


----------



## MrMoustache

silentvoyager said:


> MrMoustache said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called Suunto's customer service other day to ask something. They were extremely helpful and professional and they told me that they're working right now to make Suunto App much, much better than Movescount. They're putting a lot of effort in it right now, so in some point Movescount stops being useful and everything is in Suunto App.
> 
> 
> 
> They can work on the app all they want, but there is still no web interface. Who wants to do any serious analysis or plan a route on a small phone screen?
> I would understand if they worked on a new app backed by Movescount platform. But they are throwing away the whole platform and replacing it with a much more inferior one. Who thought that was a good idea to replace Movescount platform with SportsTracker. That is just crazy dumb! Spending just 10 minutes on both platforms clearly shows that Movescount is way more feature rich and advanced!
Click to expand...

Well, they have thought about all this, you can be sure of that. And besides, if all the professional athletes are ok with it, why can't you be? Or do you have some special needs that professionals don't have? Suunto is making this app with athletes to fulfill their needs. So I think we amateurs can also be satisfied with it 😉


----------



## Marcel Eff

MrMoustache said:


> Well, they have thought about all this, you can be sure of that. And besides, if all the professional athletes are ok with it, why can't you be? Or do you have some special needs that professionals don't have? Suunto is making this app with athletes to fulfill their needs. So I think we amateurs can also be satisfied with it 😉


I seriously doubt any professional athlete is working with Movescount or the new Suunto App. A professional will probably use foot pods and other technology in combination with platforms like trainingpeaks or even specific solutions that are not available for the average user... in order to really leverage some data insights.

I really like your positive point of view, still you should consider that there might be professional athletes who are ok with the Suunto 9, because they got paid to do some advertisement for it. They certainly have not paid 700 bucks for it themselves and are super happy with it now.


----------



## bruceames

silentvoyager said:


> They can work on the app all they want, but there is still no web interface. Who wants to do any serious analysis or plan a route on a small phone screen?
> I would understand if they worked on a new app backed by Movescount platform. But they are throwing away the whole platform and replacing it with a much more inferior one. Who thought that was a good idea to replace Movescount platform with SportsTracker. That is just crazy dumb! Spending just 10 minutes on both platforms clearly shows that Movescount is way more feature rich and advanced!


it's sad. I'm already treating Movescount like a lame duck website, because I think they will be getting rid of it. I no longer check other people's moves that I follow. I still use it to plan moves and import GPX tracks, as well as look over tracks. The mapping feature there is very good. It also has some useful features that I don't find elsewhere. But now it's mainly a transport system for exporting moves to Training Peaks (which is what my coach uses) and Strava.


----------



## Cyberbob13

Dear all,

Today I need some help my with Suunto 9 watch. Want to run with Power Zones in a Running Workout (e.g. Treadmill).
As requested, I have set my Running Power Zones in the Training Settings (Intensity Zones \ Advanced Zones \ Running Sports) and the Pod (Stryd) is found at the exercise starting screen ("e.g. Treadmill"). However, when switchin to Exercise Options \ Targets \ Intensity I only have HR Zones to choose from. 

I created an own custom Treadmill sports mode and did not use one of the pre-defined modes but that should not be problem?

Does anyone have an idea of what I made wrong? When uploading my workout to Movescount Power Data is there but with wrong zone thresholds (Movescount seems to automatically distribute Power Data from the Workout into 5 "Zone" bins which does not make sense).

Generally speaking, I really like my Suunto 9 after getting rid of my Fenix 5+ and Vantage V Watches.

Christian


----------



## zvojan

hmm, interesting. on s9 the impact of the wearing side is much smaller than on ssu. there are two points where I almost cross the path at the distance two meters, s9 shows that deviation correctly for 3 m, but ssu shows that deviation for 10 m

my last 3 moves with ssu, watch on the left arm, running in the clockwise direction. 








my last 3 moves with s9, watch on the left arm, running in the clockwise direction.


----------



## bruceames

The out-back lines were always closer together for me using the S9 (when I had it) than the SSU. The issue was the wobbly lines increasing the distance by an unacceptable amount.


----------



## Marcel Eff

Cyberbob13 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Today I need some help my with Suunto 9 watch. Want to run with Power Zones in a Running Workout (e.g. Treadmill).
> As requested, I have set my Running Power Zones in the Training Settings (Intensity Zones \ Advanced Zones \ Running Sports) and the Pod (Stryd) is found at the exercise starting screen ("e.g. Treadmill"). However, when switchin to Exercise Options \ Targets \ Intensity I only have HR Zones to choose from.
> 
> I created an own custom Treadmill sports mode and did not use one of the pre-defined modes but that should not be problem?
> 
> Does anyone have an idea of what I made wrong? When uploading my workout to Movescount Power Data is there but with wrong zone thresholds (Movescount seems to automatically distribute Power Data from the Workout into 5 "Zone" bins which does not make sense).
> 
> Generally speaking, I really like my Suunto 9 after getting rid of my Fenix 5+ and Vantage V Watches.
> 
> Christian


Hey Christian!

I have received my Stryd pod yesterday and only managed it to charge it by now. I will try to simulate what you have described today in the evening hopefully. Stay tuned. What was your experience like regarding the Vantage watches?


----------



## Cyberbob13

Marcel Eff said:


> Hey Christian!
> 
> I have received my Stryd pod yesterday and only managed it to charge it by now. I will try to simulate what you have described today in the evening hopefully. Stay tuned. What was your experience like regarding the Vantage watches?


Hi Marcel,

Stryd is a great choice - I am very happy with it for years. Thanks for keeping me / us up-to-date on how your Stryd works in conjunction with S9. On my side, I made some minor changes in Sports Profile settings to see if this makes a difference. Will provide an update too as soon as I know more.

As a former (dedicated) Polar user I also tried the Vantage V a couple of weeks and the bottom line is that it feels just like a BETA product with real basic functionality and absolutely no USP - even though stated otherwise when it was announced. They claimed to have superior OHR - they have not. They created a big picture around their power measurement from wrist - infact, you cant even set power training targets as it is now. GPS is mediocre at best and on 1 out of 10 occasions I got a Running Index measure - without anybody being able to explain the reasoning behind this. Yes, and Stryd integration. Not even Polar seem to be aware of how Stryd works with the Vantage V, there are no settings available for turning off autocalibration etc.

The Vantage V is a complete mess... with no hope on my side that Polar will get it right in the near future. I am afraid that Polar will either disappear from the market or end up stuck in the low end activity tracker mass market.

Against the background of their (teaser) marketing campaign and claims I think they cheated their customers. I really felt cheated and will never buy from Polar again.

Best regards,
Christian


----------



## ascender

So what's the recommended way to manage your Suunto these days, import routes, share & analyse data etc? I'm confused


----------



## likepend1

ascender said:


> So what's the recommended way to manage your Suunto these days, import routes, share & analyse data etc? I'm confused


The future belongs to the Suunto - App (suunto aquired sports-tracker a few years ago?). You can even sync activities with your ambit 3 now (no customisation of sport modes though). 
To not lose any activities i did the following:
1) create a sports-tracker account (suunto app)
2) connect movescount to sports-tracker (to transfer your activities): http://www.movescount.com/settings#otherservices
3) go to movescount settings and "restore default values": http://www.movescount.com/gear
4) connect your watch to the suunto app via BT and create your custom sport modes!

but keep in mind: if you switch to the suunto app, your NEW activities are synced to the sports-tracker platform ( http://www.sports-tracker.com ).


----------



## ascender

Thanks for the detailed reply.

I've just been using my Apple Watch since I sold my Spartan but have a 9 on the way now I'm doing longer runs again and have a multi-day even on the horizon.


----------



## Cyberbob13

Sorry guys, but I have SOOOOO many issues with Sports-Tracker and the Suunto App in conjunction with my Suunto 9 baro. Either the Suunto Development team is totally flawed or I have a "special" versions of the App or the Sports-Tracker Webservice.

Just to name a few problems:

* 0 Ascent / 0 Descent information for outdoor running on Sports-Tracker. However, it shows correctly in the Suunto App. The same issue with Cadence and a couple of other metrics which are either not existing or incorrect.

* When sharing an activity from within the Suunto App (e.g. to share with WhatsApp messenger) the information shown in the shared link does not match the information from the Suunto App. Under these conditions, sharing does not make any sense at all.

* In the Sports-Tracker App there is no Treadmill Running Sports Option anymore - all my Treadmill Running sessions are now set to "unspecified". When syncing these activities with other applications via third party software (e.g. SyncMyTracks) no information other than time and distance is synced (no heart rate, no power data, nothing).

* When clicking on a pre-defined route on the Sports-Tracker Website, the browser crashes and shows nonsense information. BTW, Route Import is not possible at all.

* Workouts set to "public" appear to be "private" the next time you look at these on the Sports-Tracker website.

* Heart Rate Zones are absolutely not in line with the Zones set on my Suunto. For whatever reason Sports-Tracker uses its own (crazy) zones without providing a way to change them.

* The "great" export function from within workouts only exports a GPX file containing GPS information. No Body Metrics at all, not even Heart Rate.

I could write a list that almost never ends - is Suunto kidding us? They are leaving us with really expensive watches, no Movescount support and a software solution that does not even collect altitude data. Polar and Suunto are building great watches but obviously they did not realize that the software side is deciding these days... Apart from the fact that missing functionality is one thing they could appologize for. However, showing wrong or nonsense information is simply a matter of incompetence and the opposite of proper business behavior.

The bottom line is that I have no working training diary anymore ...


----------



## margusl

Cyberbob13 said:


> /../or the Sports-Tracker Webservice. /../


 Well.. I'm afraid you are not actually supposed to use Sports Tracker as a web service for your Suunto App data. Or at least not to expect that it actually works. That current state is more like an unplanned side effect, a messy one.
Just try to find a single source where Suunto actually encourages the use of Sports Tracker web along Suunto app.

Considering https://www.suunto.com/News/suunto-and-strava-deepen-partnership/ & https://www.suunto.com/partners/strava/ , I don't believe Sports Tracker web service will see much love from Suunto in near future.


----------



## Cyberbob13

Thanks a lot for your clarifications - this is the same piece of information I was given at the Suunto App Forums...

It seems I was confused by the fact that Suunto App automatically synced to Sports-Tracker assuming that they are intended to work in conjunction.

All the best,
Christian


----------



## Philip Onayeti

margusl said:


> Well.. I'm afraid you are not actually supposed to use Sports Tracker as a web service for your Suunto App data. Or at least not to expect that it actually works. That current state is more like an unplanned side effect, a messy one.
> Just try to find a single source where Suunto actually encourages the use of Sports Tracker web along Suunto app.
> 
> Considering https://www.suunto.com/News/suunto-and-strava-deepen-partnership/ & https://www.suunto.com/partners/strava/ , I don't believe Sports Tracker web service will see much love from Suunto in near future.


So confirming Suunto are not going to support a web based service? Everything will be managed on an app on small screen?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## margusl

Philip Onayeti said:


> So confirming Suunto are not going to support a web based service? Everything will be managed on an app on small screen?


I'm in no position to confirm it, and to be honest, I'm not so sure that ditching all other tools in favor of mobile app is THE masterplan for Suunto. 
In past few months I've just spent way too much time lurking in Suunto Talk FB group and Suunto app forum, some trends are just too obvious to miss - 
* new app is currently main priority, not only for Spartans & co, but they have invested dev hours to support all connected watches like bluetooth Ambits and dive computers 
* app provides features that are breaking compatibility with Movescount 
* next level collaboration with Strava; and Strava sync is actually working better compared to Movescount, at least with Ambt3 (way faster and total asc is same as in watch, shoret sync delay is probably beacuse of fewer users).
* syncing to other services seems to be quite high in priority list - today Training Peaks & Endomondo were enaled (TP sync actually works, not sure whats up with Endo)
* there are various teasers - something nice is said to be announced, Movescount to Suunto app migration is said to be in works (but no word for other way around) 
* there's this kind of strange shift from ios to android - when Suunto started with this app buisness, it was all about iphones, but now the android beta with its features is ahead of ios releases; it could be just about the state of sports tracker ios vs android codebase that the started to build up on.

I have no idea where they are heading, but one the first milestones must be the new mobile app. Who knows what will follow.


----------



## zvojan

Hello.

Something strange happened yesterday (again). You can see that there is no clolor below graph line, usually this part is colored red. Also touch was not working. Looks like i had pover save mode on without colours and touch but i had not for sure. This happened twice in 3 weeks


----------



## Cyberbob13

Have tried GPX route import with the latest BETA version of SA and it worked like a charm. The same is true for TP syncronization.


----------



## ascender

Received my 9 and its nice to see that the UI is smooth and snappy now compared to the Ultra. I just used the wrist HRM this morning because I'm not overly concerned about monitoring HR on my shorter daily runs and will use the strap for my longer training, but the HR started very high (as it always seems to do on Suuntos for me regardless of which model) and seemed to be reading fairly high throughout. Sitting here typing, the HR seems pretty accurate.


----------



## Cyberbob13

Dear all,

I still have not succeeded in setting Power Zone Intensity Targets in my Suunto 9. I do get power readings during exercise from my Stryd and I have set individual Power and Pace Zones in the watch for Running Sports Modes.
However, when starting a running exercise there is no power or pace zone I could select. The watch only shows heart rate zones to choose from in the Sports Mode Intensity Targets menu. According to the manual, there should be a selection on whether HR, Power or Pace should be the workout target - but this menu step does not show up in my watch with latest firmware.

Anyone experiencing the same problem?


----------



## Cyberbob13

Marcel Eff said:


> Hey Christian!
> 
> I have received my Stryd pod yesterday and only managed it to charge it by now. I will try to simulate what you have described today in the evening hopefully. Stay tuned. What was your experience like regarding the Vantage watches?


Hi Marcel,

Were you able to set Power Zones in your watch as running intensity targets?


----------



## Bogdan1921

Hello

I have a question regarding my Suunto 9 Baro watch: last night when I was asleep, the screen of the watch was freezed. Blank screen, but the lights from the sensor still worked. i have pressed all the buttons, but nothing happend. Then, after a long press of the first button, the watch was reseted. I’m not very happy with this issue, because I’m thinking that sometimes maybe when I’m in an activity, the watch can have the same problem. The watch is updated to the last version. Is not the first time when I have this issue. 
What do you think about this? I’m the single one with this problem? I guess that is an software issue but I don’t know what to do...

Thank you!


----------



## mcotignola

Bogdan1921 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a question regarding my Suunto 9 Baro watch: last night when I was asleep, the screen of the watch was freezed. Blank screen, but the lights from the sensor still worked. i have pressed all the buttons, but nothing happend. Then, after a long press of the first button, the watch was reseted. I'm not very happy with this issue, because I'm thinking that sometimes maybe when I'm in an activity, the watch can have the same problem. The watch is updated to the last version. Is not the first time when I have this issue.
> What do you think about this? I'm the single one with this problem? I guess that is an software issue but I don't know what to do...
> 
> Thank you!


Did the watch reset? Or, did it walk up? My watch goes into battery saving mode at night.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogdan1921

mcotignola said:


> Did the watch reset? Or, did it walk up? My watch goes into battery saving mode at night.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The buttons didn't answer to any press. After a long press of the upper button, the watch was reset. Also the watch didn'n count the sleep time, he started to count the hours only until the reset.


----------



## mcotignola

Bogdan1921 said:


> The buttons didn't answer to any press. After a long press of the upper button, the watch was reset. Also the watch didn'n count the sleep time, he started to count the hours only until the reset.


Interesting ... I never had that happened to mine. Do you have the option to exchange the watch? Or, maybe reach out to Suunto.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## -Laurie-

Hi, 
Could anyone tell me if the Suunto 9 can fine-tune the Stryd footpod calibration? Currently using SSU and that cannot.

I know Garmin watches allow you to do this, but don't really want to join the Garmin club.

Thanks


----------



## mcotignola

Are you able to track the mileage of your shoes in the Suunto app? Thank you



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ascender

Last week I got an email about a new firmware for my watch so on Friday I connected it to Suuntolink, updated it etc and thought nothing more of it. Long run time on Saturday and after a few hours I got a notification that it had lost gps signal or had a weak signal. My friend's Ambit was fine and as a result had recorded an extra mile or so.

At the end of the run I get the notification saying how to avoid this in the future. And the suggestion was to make sure I sync my watch with the app before any activity. This seems a bit lame, given I synched it the night before. The section where it lost signal was a short run through trees - not heavily wooded or tall ones by any stretch of the imagination. And besides, the Ambit didn't lose signal.

Am I doing anything wrong here? Or should I really be synching the watch each and every time I go to use it?


----------



## zvojan

Happened to me exactly the same, twice. First time on my standard running track, and second on my bike on unknown road. Clear visible sky both times. One thing is clear: suunto guys lost compass.

They took apps from Ambit series onwards,
They took gps stability from Ambit series onwards,
They will took movescount and they will replaced it with crapy mobile app.

I am done. I am waiting for januar 2020 new garmin 6 with colour touch display and much more..



ascender said:


> Last week I got an email about a new firmware for my watch so on Friday I connected it to Suuntolink, updated it etc and thought nothing more of it. Long run time on Saturday and after a few hours I got a notification that it had lost gps signal or had a weak signal. My friend's Ambit was fine and as a result had recorded an extra mile or so.
> 
> At the end of the run I get the notification saying how to avoid this in the future. And the suggestion was to make sure I sync my watch with the app before any activity. This seems a bit lame, given I synched it the night before. The section where it lost signal was a short run through trees - not heavily wooded or tall ones by any stretch of the imagination. And besides, the Ambit didn't lose signal.
> 
> Am I doing anything wrong here? Or should I really be synching the watch each and every time I go to use it?


----------



## matej123

I am interested in Suunto 9 Baro. And i wonder if titanium version is worth extra money. I want to take watch to climbing feratas and things like that so i dont want watch to be damaged. Will titanium prevent that? 

And if there is any word if next suunto watch is comming soon?

Also i wonder if Suunto 9 baro will get stress monitor, sleep tracking nad other functions that Suunto 5 has?


----------



## blizzz

zvojan said:


> I am done. I am waiting for januar 2020 new garmin 6 with colour touch display and much more..


You dont have to wait until Jan 2020. It is here! Now please make a jump and make yourself happy


----------



## kralik_j

blizzz said:


> zvojan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am done. I am waiting for januar 2020 new garmin 6 with colour touch display and much more..
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have to wait until Jan 2020. It is here! Now please make a jump and make yourself happy
Click to expand...

Very poor development on Suunto side comparing garmin watch.

Fenix 6 oh dream
- solar unit
- batery life
- 32gb memory
- option to pay with watch
- remote music 
- colour maps
- graphical colour profile of teren
...

Gamin is killing suunto for many years (if i see suunto soft, web interface and another development)

I like suunto history, watch design, font, face but competitors are so far


----------



## ModestGP

kralik_j said:


> Very poor development on Suunto side comparing garmin watch.
> 
> Fenix 6 oh dream
> - solar unit
> - batery life
> - 32gb memory
> - option to pay with watch
> - remote music
> - colour maps
> - graphical colour profile of teren
> ...
> 
> Gamin is killing suunto for many years (if i see suunto soft, web interface and another development)
> 
> I like suunto history, watch design, font, face but competitors are so far


I sadly totally agree...
Suunto must keep up with their competitors, if not, they will be dead soon.
I'm lurking for that Garmin Fenix 6X Solar.


----------



## listrahtes

kralik_j said:


> Very poor development on Suunto side comparing garmin watch.
> 
> Fenix 6 oh dream
> - solar unit
> - batery life
> - 32gb memory
> - option to pay with watch
> - remote music
> - colour maps
> - graphical colour profile of teren
> ...
> 
> Gamin is killing suunto for many years (if i see suunto soft, web interface and another development)
> 
> I like suunto history, watch design, font, face but competitors are so far


I am a big big critic of Suunto but honestly most of your points are nonsense for an athlete.

-pay with watch WHO ....... CARES its a sports watch. There is a reason why Garmin watches are so buggy because they are full of these nonsense features

-32GB memory again it doesnt upgrade anything training related. The suunto has enough memory

-battery life: this one depends on the model but until not long ago Suunto was way better in this regard and I have no complaints at all about my Suunto.

-solar First has to prove itself and is astronomical expensive. I dont really see whats the use of it. Even if you are one hardcore trail runner who goes out there for days well they carry a small powerbank and voila. But maybe its a nice feature we will see. There is a reason why most trail runners up until now had Suunto.

-remote music Nice feature if you want it but again doesnt help the athletic functions at all.

-graphical display of Suunto watches imo is very good. Garmin also but really thats not a point to criticise with either. I love the heart zone bars

What Suunto really needs to upgrade regarding their sports abilities:

-combined intervall training with different lengts /times /breaks. Intervall training profiles. 
-kill their suunto ap for good (wont happen I know)
-dont shut down movescount.com (this will really kill it for the serious athlete.Watches are still ok but no one will use suunto up but just
sync with other sports portals.


----------



## bcalvanese

listrahtes said:


> I am a big big critic of Suunto but honestly most of your points are nonsense for an athlete.
> 
> -pay with watch WHO ....... CARES its a sports watch. There is a reason why Garmin watches are so buggy because they are full of these nonsense features
> 
> -32GB memory again it doesnt upgrade anything training related. The suunto has enough memory
> 
> -battery life: this one depends on the model but until not long ago Suunto was way better in this regard and I have no complaints at all about my Suunto.
> 
> -solar First has to prove itself and is astronomical expensive. I dont really see whats the use of it. Even if you are one hardcore trail runner who goes out there for days well they carry a small powerbank and voila. But maybe its a nice feature we will see. There is a reason why most trail runners up until now had Suunto.
> 
> -remote music Nice feature if you want it but again doesnt help the athletic functions at all.
> 
> -graphical display of Suunto watches imo is very good. Garmin also but really thats not a point to criticise with either. I love the heart zone bars
> 
> What Suunto really needs to upgrade regarding their sports abilities:
> 
> -combined intervall training with different lengts /times /breaks. Intervall training profiles.
> -kill their suunto ap for good (wont happen I know)
> -dont shut down movescount.com (this will really kill it for the serious athlete.Watches are still ok but no one will use suunto up but just
> sync with other sports portals.


3 years ago or so I would have agreed with you, but since then the tides have definitely turned. Garmin used to be very buggy and Suunto used to be the dependable devices. Now Suunto are the buggy devices and Garmin are much more stable. Yes they have a lot of features the you may not use, but other athletes may use. I am no athlete and I don't use all the features, but it's nice to have them in case I want to use them.

Suunto, Polar, and Garmin all went to the new Sony GPS chip, and Garmin is the only one so far who has been able to get it working decently. I am getting better tracks on my F6X than I got on my A3P, and from what I have read most trail runners use Garmin devices. In fact, I'm pretty sure Garmin is the most popular in the athletic world than any other brand.

Just looking at battery life alone with the F6X being able to get 60 hours of full GPS with full maps, I'm sure many many ultra runners that use other brands will be moving to Garmin for that reason alone.

The problem with Suunto is they tried to do too much too fast in an effort to catch up with Garmin and wound up releasing a bunch of unfinished stuff with lots of bugs. Garmin was going through this a few years back and now they have much more stable devices. Hopefully Suunto will do the same over the next few years (at least I hope so).

I mean look at this forum. they don't even have an official forum, or any type of official community.


----------



## ModestGP

Anyone is having problems with the daily heart rate graph?
The sensor is working and it displays the real time heart rate and with the workouts, but the graph is blank...
I already reset the watch and installed the default factory setup...


----------



## kralik_j

listrahtes said:


> -dont shut down movescount.com (this will really kill it for the serious athlete.Watches are still ok but no one will use suunto up but just
> sync with other sports portals.


I like to pay by watch, because dont neet cash, small coin is clinking, paper bill get moisten

Streaming or music in watch like because dont want to take the smartphone and control by himself often from pocket

What atlet says now about POI, in past this feature was available.

What says that is still not option see the gradient, during MTB or ski touring, it is there only in downhill face

Why still cant to plane the way offline

Why cant answer to call or sms, that example Im ok and save by watch or send my position in emergency case

Why cant customize navi mode example to add speed or gradient or another info in navi face...


----------



## ascender

In terms of features, I like that Suunto is still offering products which aren't trying to compete with smartwatches.

For short runs during the week I generally use my Apple Watch. If I want, I can leave my phone at home and still have cellular on the watch, maps, stream music/podcasts and Apple Pay if I get stuck or pop to shops on way back. The Apple implementation and reliability of those things is way ahead of any other smartwatch I've seen.

For longer sessions, I like to use my Suunto. Which gets used for activity tracking, possibly some navigation and that's it. If its a longer session I'll typically have my phone on me which again, does all of those extra things (including mapping), much, much better than my Suunto (or any other watch) ever could.

I'm the first to admit Suunto need to up their game when it comes to their app, moves count, software updates etc, but I still think there's very much a place in the market for products which aim to just be the best GPS watch in class - they can also make more of a smartwatch if they like, but they need to get their core GPS watch sorted first and not get distracted.


----------



## checker3

I was a big fan of SUUNTO. But Apple showed me how well watches can work. For training, the Apple Watch was initially barely usable. But since it was able to pair the watch with the STRYD, it has replaced my SUUNTO more and more often. Synchronization with trainingpeaks for structured workouts works great! I made many comparisons and tests. Meanwhile, I also use the Apple Watch on races. The always-on-display of the Apple Watch 5 has canceled the last restriction. I use the watch for triathlon. I have made some videos about the watches (though in German):

for example:


----------



## blizzz

Anyone jumped ship from Suunto 9 to Garmin 6?
And more field report to share with community? Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcalvanese

blizzz said:


> Anyone jumped ship from Suunto 9 to Garmin 6?
> And more field report to share with community? Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/garmin-fenix-6-series-devices-5033775.html

So far my 6X has been working great.

I don't think Suunto or Polar are going to be around much longer unless they drastically step up their game.


----------



## blizzz

I am reading Garmin 6 forum and to me it looks like there are many bugs and hardware issues. So i am not quite sure if it really is that superior as mentioned. But can not judge since do not have one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blizzz

bcalvanese said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/garmin-fenix-6-series-devices-5033775.html
> 
> So far my 6X has been working great.
> 
> I don't think Suunto or Polar are going to be around much longer unless they drastically step up their game.


What is battery life in real life compare to suunto 9?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcalvanese

blizzz said:


> What is battery life in real life compare to suunto 9?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use about an hour of GPS per day and it is almost the end of day 4 and the battery is down to 81% from 100%

So about 20% every 4 days with at least an hour of GPS per day.

I never got the Suunto 9 because of all the issues with it, so can not compare to that.


----------



## blizzz

What is expected "normal" battery drain per 1day if i only use normal watch mode (without Daily HR) and not using watch during sleeping?

Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## komezippiex

kralik_j said:


> Very poor development on Suunto side comparing garmin watch. Fenix 6 oh dream - solar unit - batery life - 32gb memory - option to pay with watch - remote music - colour maps - graphical colour profile of teren ... Gamin is killing suunto for many years (if i see suunto soft, web interface and another development) I like suunto history, watch design, font, face but competitors are so far


 This is an honest message to you and others here. I am coming back to Suunto with my tail between my legs: Garmin promises more features and options for customising their watches - yes. Do these features work reliably? Categorically: NO! There are issues with Suunto Baro9 that have seen fixes in new firmware, some bugs are still present and require fixed. Garmin's features are, as one poster has noted, 'gimmicks'! They don't work reliably but look good on a specification list to encourage you to part with your cash. I've been with Suunto Ambit and Baro9 series for years. I switched to Garmin and, I'm not joking, had feinx5 - the worst watch I've ever used. GPS rubbish, static electricity causes interference with the external antenna, so communication is unreliable for GPS purposes. Sure, it looks like a great watch, but it's trash. The number of RMAs Garmin have processed are huge in number. The Fenix5+ and Fenix6 also have hardware issues. The new Sony GPS chip isn't working well and there are two issues, in fact posted by another user the other day: the optical HR cracks on the Fenix range and Forerunner 935 and 945 range within 1 year. Garmin will blame you but if you google enough instances of the issue they back down and will send you a warranty replacement. The temp-barometer-altimeter fail on the Fenix range due to static electricity. On the forerunner range swimming destroys the altimeter too and I suspect the same for the Fenix range. Short story: for basic feature reliability and long runs with a HR-strap the Suunto baro9 is superior in every way, with bugs hopefully being resolved soon. If you want to be a beta-tester for Garmin and spend $$$'s every year then welcome to the new Garmin sales lifecycle - though I think you are a sucker if you go into changing to Garmin blind, because you're going to enter a whole new world of hardware and software bugs, some of which are not resolvable. Just my 2cents from years of experience as an ultramarthoner.


----------



## komezippiex

I post some evidence for the above post: Good summary of Garmin's expensive watch hardware faults and bad design: "old.reddit.com/r/Garmin/comments/dpqaye/serious_hardware_issues_on_all_garmin_opticalhr/" Example of hardware faults on my 935: "forums.garmin.com/sports-fitness/running-multisport/f/forerunner-935/149953/optical-sensor-damage"


----------



## blizzz

I switched from Sunnto Traverse to Garmin Fenix 6x pro for 12h (omg!? really?!) and then sent it back for Suunto 9 baro replacement and i #loveit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcalvanese

komezippiex said:


> This is an honest message to you and others here. I am coming back to Suunto with my tail between my legs: Garmin promises more features and options for customising their watches - yes. Do these features work reliably? Categorically: NO! There are issues with Suunto Baro9 that have seen fixes in new firmware, some bugs are still present and require fixed. Garmin's features are, as one poster has noted, 'gimmicks'! They don't work reliably but look good on a specification list to encourage you to part with your cash. I've been with Suunto Ambit and Baro9 series for years. I switched to Garmin and, I'm not joking, had feinx5 - the worst watch I've ever used. GPS rubbish, static electricity causes interference with the external antenna, so communication is unreliable for GPS purposes. Sure, it looks like a great watch, but it's trash. The number of RMAs Garmin have processed are huge in number. The Fenix5+ and Fenix6 also have hardware issues. The new Sony GPS chip isn't working well and there are two issues, in fact posted by another user the other day: the optical HR cracks on the Fenix range and Forerunner 935 and 945 range within 1 year. Garmin will blame you but if you google enough instances of the issue they back down and will send you a warranty replacement. The temp-barometer-altimeter fail on the Fenix range due to static electricity. On the forerunner range swimming destroys the altimeter too and I suspect the same for the Fenix range. Short story: for basic feature reliability and long runs with a HR-strap the Suunto baro9 is superior in every way, with bugs hopefully being resolved soon. If you want to be a beta-tester for Garmin and spend $$$'s every year then welcome to the new Garmin sales lifecycle - though I think you are a sucker if you go into changing to Garmin blind, because you're going to enter a whole new world of hardware and software bugs, some of which are not resolvable. Just my 2cents from years of experience as an ultramarthoner.





komezippiex said:


> I post some evidence for the above post: Good summary of Garmin's expensive watch hardware faults and bad design: "old.reddit.com/r/Garmin/comments/dpqaye/serious_hardware_issues_on_all_garmin_opticalhr/" Example of hardware faults on my 935: "forums.garmin.com/sports-fitness/running-multisport/f/forerunner-935/149953/optical-sensor-damage"





blizzz said:


> I switched from Sunnto Traverse to Garmin Fenix 6x pro for 12h (omg!? really?!) and then sent it back for Suunto 9 baro replacement and i #loveit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have owned fenix 3, 3HR, 5, 5X, and now 6X. Back when the 3HR came out there where many issues that made me feel like smashing mine with a hammer and mailing it back to garmin. Since then they have come a very long way and fixed all those issues.

I also have an A3P and a V800 which are good devices. I tried the Spartan Ultra when it came out and it was the most unfinished device I have ever seen. Looks like they are phasing it out now and it is still unfinished IMO. Suunto tried to catch up with Garmin so fast that they screwed everything up. When the Suunto 9 came out it had so many issues that I did not even bother giving it a try. They still can't get that sony chip working right.

My fenix 6X sapphire is working great though. Tested the OHR against my polar V800 and an H7 chest strap and it never strayed more than a few BPM even during intervals. The GPS with the sony chip is actually a little better than my 5X (which was good too).

Garmin has so many more good features than anyone else right now that if Polar and Suunto don't do something soon, they will not be in business much longer.

Don't get me wrong. Every device has bugs, but Garmin is king of the hill right now, and getting bad information from forums only shows that probably less than 1 percent of devices are having problems, because most people only post bad things on these forums most of the time.


----------



## blizzz

I noticed something when charging suunto 9 watch.
As soon watch is charged to 100% and when i unplug it from Pc the watch shows 99% and not 100%.

Is this normal or i am missing something?

Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmoy

Mine does the same.



blizzz said:


> I noticed something when charging suunto 9 watch.
> As soon watch is charged to 100% and when i unplug it from Pc the watch shows 99% and not 100%.
> 
> Is this normal or i am missing something?
> 
> Thx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcotignola

cmoy said:


> Mine does the same.


Same here

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blizzz

Ok thanks all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

hi guyz,
Plz loook and tell me. This is normal , shape of letters ?
View attachment IMG_20191128_132631.jpg


----------



## Georgewg

blizzz said:


> I switched from Sunnto Traverse to Garmin Fenix 6x pro for 12h (omg!? really?!) and then sent it back for Suunto 9 baro replacement and i #loveit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this true or are you being sarcastic about this? Is there so much dislike for the Suunto 9 Baro? How has Suunto improved with everything during the last 10 to 12 months since the last post was made on here? I've been reading all the reviews on the Suunto website for the Suunto 9 Baro and many owners praise the 9 Baro and love this model very much. There are over 838 reviews on the Suunto website and 90% of them are excellent reviews on the 9 Baro. Maybe Suunto made improvements to this model in the last 12 months. What do you think? I've gone on the Garmin website and they have no reviews whatsoever on the Fenix 6 and 6X or on any other of their watches.
Also, the Garmin Fenix 6 and 6X watches that everyone in here likes so much costs DOUBLE what the Suunto 9 Baro costs. I could be wrong about this but the 9 Baro has many worthy features for its $499.99 cost and right now there's a flash sale going on for the 9 Baro on the Suunto website for $359.42. The 9 Baro is very affordable when compared to the Garmin Fenix 6 and 6X. The Garmin Fenix costs $1,000. That's a huge difference in cost between both watches.


----------



## raducanmihai

I'm on the fence about buying the 9 Baro Titanium. The price is good at the moment but I am not convinced. I currently have a 9 Baro that was lent to me by a friend for testing and I have issues with the OHR, distance and daily steps.

With the OHR I have the issues I had with Wrist HR Baro that I returned to Amazon, it is not even close to reality: 170 BPM real, 120 BPM reading or vice-versa (it happens only while exercising, 24h tracking is ok). I tried wearing it more tight / loose / up / down etc - no luck. I will try shaving some of my hair just to see if that makes any difference. But even if it does, shaving my arm hair is not a long term solution for me.

Distance was also off. I used a known trail where Ambit 3 always measured around 6.75 km but 9 Baro measured 6.5 km. Testing was done with one watch on the right and the other on the left. I don't know if Ambit is correct, I will try using a phone to record the distance, just to have another point of reference.

Daily steps is off, 9 Baro records more (+25%). Here I have my phone and Ambit 3 as baseline and they both give similar results.


----------



## gousias

Would you recommend waiting for the minor chance of a new Suunto or going for 9 Baro or even the Garmin Instinct Tactic Solar?
Anyone with experience on the latter two?


----------



## Ozy8

I don’t want to open a new topic so I’ll ask here..

How would you rank Suunto Traverse alpha stelth in general, where would he be? 
Better than suunt0 5, 7, 9 ? Elementum Tera..in the ranking one should take into account all parametres from the case to the functions

Is Suunto Traverse alpha at the top of Suunto offer ?


----------



## Pesti13nce

Ozy8 said:


> I don't want to open a new topic so I'll ask here..
> 
> How would you rank Suunto Traverse alpha stelth in general, where would he be?
> Better than suunt0 5, 7, 9 ? Elementum Tera..in the ranking one should take into account all parametres from the case to the functions
> 
> Is Suunto Traverse alpha at the top of Suunto offer ?


Depends what you want to do with it? If your going to be hunting and fishing and stuff like that? They yes it's a great watch. I have the Traverse (non alpha) that i strickly use when i hunt. If you are interested in ANY kind of fitness activities then the traverse is not for you, you would definetly want to align yourself with the 5,6, or 9. I have a 9 as well, and i love it (non Baro), and i also have a Garmin Instinct solar which in my opinion is a step up from the Traverse (mind you the traverse is an older unit).


----------

